# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ6 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## ورودة دبي

بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــمــ

نظراً لحصر خاصيـــــــة عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونــــــــات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 
وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 



كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :




- يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة
بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع 

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد 

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 





وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع




وفقكن الله 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## أم شهد2010

اول طلب ومبروووك الملف الساادس ...

ابي ورق عنب لو سمحتو على يوم الاثنين حامض وحلووو 

انا من الشامخة

----------


## مـــــريم

الله يعطيج العافية .. بغيت العدسه السنوية ..كنت ماخذتنها من تاجرة قبل بس نسيت نكها..

----------


## طهارة الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
ممكن تخبروني في حد فالمنتدى يسوي توزيعات للملجه... ضروري.. 
يزاكم الله الف خير...ِ

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور

----------


## elegant store

منوه التاجره اللي تبيع الكوشن الصحي اللي ينحط ع كرسي اللابتوب ؟؟

ماذكر نكها بس جنه فيه @

بلييييز راسليني

----------


## روحـه

تاجرات اللانجري

بلييييييييييز ظروري أريد لانجري حلو وراقي ،، أتمنى ترسلن الصور ع الخاص أو على يمنع كتابة الايميل عالعام
بليييييييز عنديه عروس تريد تاخذ كميه

فانتظاركن

----------


## waza

ابا الحرمه اللي اتبيع الستريجات 
مشكورييييين

----------


## سميتك الغالي

ابى التاجره اللي تبيع الشمعه اللي شكلها مثل الورده اتكون مسكره يوم اتولعونها تنفتح وتكون اكثر من الشمعه

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا استكرات جدران بس بالوان قوي مش فاتحة

----------


## جوسـي كوتور

ابغي العاب زوجية كمية واشياء رومنسيات حق ربيعتي كمية الاسعار ماتطلع فوق 35 درهم وال40 
انتظر من تراسلني

----------


## parwana

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
خواتي منو من التاجرات اللي كانت تبيع جهاز الحلاقه للمناطق الحساسه اللي جائز على شهاده؟؟ انا كنت متواصله مع التاجره بس للاسف الشديد محت رسايلي و نسيت اسمهاا 
بليز التاحره اللي متوفر عندها طلبيتي تتواصل معاي عالخاص و شكرن

عزيزاتي المشرفات في حال نويتو تحذفون ردي بليز راسلوني و شكرن

----------


## ام سالم

انا حطيت طلبي في الملف اللي فات كم مره ومحد رد عليي 

ارجع واحطه اهني المره الــ

بغيت معلاق الثياب الصغيره مال التوزيعات

----------


## bellegirl

غاليتي للضرورة أبغى تاجرة تسوي توقيع وتكون أسعارهــــأ أقل عن 40 درهـــم

وشغلها حلو ^_^

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مرحبا الغاليات بغيت عنوان أو رقم مصنع غراش الدخون اللي غطاتهن صفراء
والغراش أم غطاه زجاج ---- أرجو من اللي تعرن تتواصل وياي

----------


## النقبية80

للمساعده بليييز وين التاجرات الي يطلبن من المواقع اريدكن ^_^

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

مرحبا حبيباتي

ابا اعرف منو اللي تقدر اتوفر لي مكياج ماركة make up for ever واي نوع ماركه ثاني

ابا كمية ممكن اعرف على كم؟؟

وابا بعد عطور فرنسية

----------


## shy6o0nah

خوااتي .. ربيعتي تريد اقمصه نوم ..

لانهاا بتعرس وقاعده تحضر لعرسها ..

----------


## kash5ah_girl

فديتكن بغيت التاجرات اللي يسوون ريوق الصبح يراسلوني

----------


## العصــفورة

اريد دخون الفوشي من التاجرة ساسمو

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

رجا ابي عدسات ملونة من التاجرات خلال هاليومين ضروري

----------


## هديل المشاعر

السلام عليكم

بغيت اسأل عن ماكينة الكروشيه اذا في احد بالمنتدى يبيعها 

و بجم سعرها مع شرح طريقة الاستخدام

----------


## سيدرة

ابى جهاز تطبيق الملابس

----------


## فوارس

ابي اعرف التاجرة اللي عندها قمصان او توبات الكورشية للبنات من 3 شهور لعشر سنوات
ضروي

----------


## job seeker

*مررحباااا
أنـا بغيت من وحده من التـااجرات توفر لي خلطة زيت ولا كريم من الكويت والمشكلة انه مااشي توصيل للاماارات
فاللي تقدر توفره لي ياليت ترااسلني عالخااص
بليييييييز ياا تااجراات في انتظااركم*

----------


## ام حمدوه

اتمنى توفير شيل بيت مميزه باسعار مناسبه
و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## om_ali001

أخواتي اتمنى انكم تساعدوني 
عندي طلبين : 
1- مطلوب الصابون المعطر اللي يجي بروائح عربية وفرنسية
2- مطلوب العلب الشفافة اللي يحطون فيها هدايا المواليد والاعراس بحجم صندوق صغير

ضروري لو سمحتو للي عندة فكرة عن الموضوع تراسلني على الخاص او تخبرني وين احصله انا من ابوظبي
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## deamn2005

اي بنت تاجرة من السعودية ياليت تراسلني على الخاص اباها توفرلي حاجة

----------


## أم الكباتن

> ابى جهاز تطبيق الملابس


نفس الطلب

لو في مكينه للكروشيه

اللي اعرفه انه مافي للكروشيه في للتريكو

بس لو في اريد

----------


## حلى الروح

> عزيزاتي بغيت كــواية لـشعر 
> 
> الي يسمونها الــ iron ولها مسمى ثاني السيراميك ولا السراميك تكون ميني صغيرة تنحط فالشنطة و حق السفر


, و انا بعد ابا و اذا يشتغل على بطارية يبكون زين
الي عندها تراسلني و طرشلي الصورة و السعر

----------


## mnasi

مرحبااا

بناات منو تقدر توفر لي دهن عوود من الهند اصلي مب مغشووش
وياا عوود للبخوور

والي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## M!ss Cute

تاجرات منو عندها قمصان نوم يديده شي يديد ابا بليز الي عندها تراسلني واهم شي السعر يكون معقول

----------


## mnasi

بناات منو من التاجرات تقدر تسوي لي هديه حلووة
مع باقه ورد

بس ماابي سالفه اني ارووح احول بيزات من الحواله ابي سلم واستلم وماارااح اخون فيهاا انا عند كلمتي لاني محتاايه الهديه ضروري وفي هالوقت

رااسلوني ع الخااص

----------


## شموخ

بنات ابا جهاز السونا المنزلي من تقدر توفره لي

----------


## *بنت العزبة*

هلا خواتي ابا تجاره تبيع نعول لسهرات..انا شفت مره موضوعهاا بس ما لقيتها الحين تيبهم من امريكاا اتمني لو شافت موضوعي ترد عليه ف الخاص

----------


## شمس الامارااات

منو تقدر اتوفرلي المكنسه العجيبه .........وسعرها يكون تحت ال 90 درهم
لاني اعرف انها رخيصه 

**

----------


## Totally_Gurlish

السلام عليكم 

بنات ابا كذا شغلة 
1. ابا جهاز تربيع الثياب
2. شامبو ميتال
3. جهاز البخار مال الشعر
4. بغيت كيكة حق مناسبة عندي و ابا كيك شكله فنتك..

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا شي يضعفني باسبوع و يكون مضموووون و اذا ما حصلت فايده بطالب بجيمت السلعه ابا شي مضموووووووون...

----------


## نم نم مي

بغيـــــــــــــــــــت ثوب وكندور فخــــــــــــــــم لعروووووووووووووس

----------


## أم الكباتن

جهاز تربيع او تطبيق او تجسيف الملابس

جهاز الكروشيه

اذا وجد 
مو جهاز التريكو

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

ابااااااااا اجاااااااااار همباااااا حااااااااااامض و لذيييييييييييذ بلللللللللللللليز

----------


## Mays29

للتاجرات العزيزات
طلبي هو أكياس الضغط التي تفرغ من الهواء حجم كبير أريد 12 حبة
و كذلك أريد منظم الشنطة عدد 2
و لفافات الكيرلي للشعر القصير
أنا في أبوظبي ياريت تكون التاجرة من أبوظبي لسرعة التوصيل

----------


## انا ملاك

منو تبيع مقلاه على شكل قلب ضروري تراسلني

----------


## MaRaAaM

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،

خواتي العزيزات..

أنا حابة اطلب طلبية من خواتي التاجرات: سيدة الوروود+دلوعة الموت+Just 4 u
بس مشكلتي أني قاعدة ادور ع رابط مواضيعهم الي عارضين فيه خدماتهم مع الأسعار، بس مش محصله الروابط!!
ياليت لو التاجرات نفسهم يتواصلون معاي، أو إذا وحده من خواتي العضوات اطرشلي روابط مواضيعهم!!

و جزاكم الله ألف خير..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبغي جلابيات للبيت خفيفة

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا بوت للركبة بكعب ضرووووري وعاااااجل

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

ياااليت الي تعرف دوله الظاهري تراسلني ع الخااااص

----------


## الناعمة_999

*مرحبا 

منو تروم توفر لي هالساعه .. 
الماركة الاصليه 100% 
مابا تقليد .. 



وابا بزم اصليه بعد بليز .. مابا تقليد .. تعبت من اقول اني مابا تقليد ..*

----------


## آمال الغد

خواتي بغيت توزيعات للأعرااس يكون سعرهن معقوول

----------


## النقبية80

التاجرات الي يطلبن من المواقع اريدكن ضروري^_^

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا بوت للركبة بكعب ضرووووري وعاااااجل

----------


## وين انت ؟

ابا المرضعه العجييييبه اللي فيها انبوبة عرفتن شقصد !

اللي توفرها تخبرني على الخاص مع السعــر

----------


## كنـــت أظـــن

بســــــــــــم اللـــــــــــه الرحمــــــــــن الرحــــــــــــــيم..


بلـــــــــــــــــــيز ابي وحدة تبيـــــــــــع "كريم شارلي" الي يفتح الماطق الحساسة في الجســــــم؟؟؟؟؟

ابي اشتري باذن اللـــــــــــــــه _كمية _ بس اكــــــيد يكونـــ الاصلـــــــي..


اللي متوفر عندهاااا وتبيعه؟؟؟ بليز ابي الرد عااااااجلا.....


وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرااااا

----------


## دمعة حزنـ

ابي وحده تسويي توزيعات مع التغليف
بحدود 100 درهم

الي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## انا ملاك

خواتي منو تبيع رومانسيات زوجيه ابى اكثر من شي يعني ابى وحده موضوعها مليان اغراض

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر تعطيني لينك التاجره اماراتيه اللي تبيع شنط سفر طقم

----------


## سيدة الوروود

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع سي دي فيه تصاميم للفلل  :Smile:

----------


## نم نم مي

ثوب وكندوره لعــــــــــــروس ابغيه فخم ....

----------


## مكروهتي

خااااااطري ف سمااااااارت كوووليكشن
بليييييييييز منو يعرف حد يقدر يوفرلي يطرشلي عالخاااص
و يزاه الله الف خير ويحققله كل امنياته

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

بخااااااااااااطري الذ ورق عنببببببببب و بالصلصة بللللللللللللللللللللللللللللليز اريد وحدة تسوي لي الذ ورق عنب و مستعدة اعطيهااا زووود بشرط اكلهااا يكووون خبااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى كورسيهاااااات راااااقيه وحلللللوة قياس سمول.....وابى اللانجري اللي شكله كيمونو ياباني حرير ميديم

----------


## elgala

بغيت فستان سهره لبنت عمرها 8 سنين ... بس بغيته بسرعه لو سمحتن والي عندها تراسلني عالخاص
بغيته بسيط وراقي

----------


## m88

بلييييز منوه منكن تقدر توفر لي عجينه الفيمو fimo 
ابيها ضروري قبل 25-4-2010 


امممممممممم ابي هاييل الوان 
احمر 
وردي 
عيناوي 
بني 
اسود 
ابيض 
رصاصي 
< الي تقدر توفره تخبرني كم سعر الحبه الوحده قبل لا تسير وتشتريهن زين < فهمتن عليه

----------


## m88

نسيت اقول اني من العين

----------


## reem.m

محتاجه ايدي الدانتيل اللي تنلبس تحت العباه اللي ايدها مفتوحه وأبا اللون التركواز

----------


## nora1234

ادور على طاولات التقديم الي تكون عبارة عن طقم 4 او 6 طاولات يتسكرن ولهن قاعدة واغلب الاحيان يكونن شفافات من البلاستيك وابي عربانه للشاي والقهوة تكون كشخة امام الناس مش اي شي وياليت تكون خشب

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

منووو تقدر توفر رسوم القددديم مااايا في رحلة الاحلاااااااااام بلييييييييييييز خوااااااااااتي 




منووووووووووو تقدرررر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شـمـوخ

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع ملابس شتويه وعندها كتالوجات ؟؟؟

----------


## قلب اسود

بناااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييييز ابا نظارات راي باااان الاصليه 

واشياااااااااااء يديده بليييز راسلوني اذا عندكن

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي سراويل قطن 


ممكن الاسعار والصوور ع الخاااص 



ومشكوووووراااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## عيون توته

في تاجره كانت اتبيع جهاز الكيرلي لشعر ب250 درهم

في 20 رول و20 كليب ويمكن اكثر اخذت منه بس شلووووووووووووووووو عني من كثر ماهو روعه على الشعر
يحر الرولات بالجهاز ومن يخلص مده الحراره المطلوبه يبند ابروحه 
بغيت منه اللي تعرف التاجره تخبرني بليييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## قلب اسود

دنيتي الامارااااااااااات سمعت انه عندج نظارات راي بان 

ممكن تتواصلين معايه بليييييييز لاني ماحصلتج

----------


## غرورM

اللي تبيع قوالب الجيز كيك بليز تراسلني ع الخاااااااص

----------


## نم نم مي

بغيت ثوووووب وكندوره فخم لعرووووووووووووووس

----------


## شهد المناعي

تاجرات الاكل انا ابي سويتات حلوووه ولذيذه تنفع مع القهوه
يعني ابي شي اجربه وماستغنى عنه هع 
وبلييييييز اللي بتراسلني تكون متفيجه انها ترد عليه مب تقولي بسوي لج واطنش يعني اهم شي اسلوبها بليز يعني 
(السموحه بس في ناس اسلوبها ماعرف شقايل)

وياليت اللي نطلب منهن شي يحطون لنا عينات عشان نعرف عقب شو بنطلب ولا ناس وناس هههههههههههه
وابي كميه صغيره يعني على قدي ع الاقل كتجربه اولى 
واللي بتقول ماسوي الا كميه كبيره لاتراسلني احسن والسموحه ^^

----------


## النقبية80

التاجرات الي يطلبن من المواقع اريدكن ضروري بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## عيون توته

ابي جهاز الكيرلي للشعر بليز بنات
اللي يحر بروحه

----------


## هاااااي

> بســــــــــــم اللـــــــــــه الرحمــــــــــن الرحــــــــــــــيم..
> 
> 
> بلـــــــــــــــــــيز ابي وحدة تبيـــــــــــع "كريم شارلي" الي يفتح الماطق الحساسة في الجســــــم؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ابي اشتري باذن اللـــــــــــــــه _كمية _ بس اكــــــيد يكونـــ الاصلـــــــي..
> 
> 
> اللي متوفر عندهاااا وتبيعه؟؟؟ بليز ابي الرد عااااااجلا.....
> ...


انا بعد أبا

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

لوسمحتو بغيت التاجرة االي اتبيع قلم الاذكار واي تاجرة اتبيع فساتين قصيرة وراقية حق الحفلات ض اليوم 19/4

----------


## شـمـوخ

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع ملابس شتويه وعندها كتالوجات ؟؟؟

بليز ابي للكبار

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى كورسيهاااااات راااااقيه وحلللللوة قياس سمول.....وابى اللانجري اللي شكله كيمونو ياباني حرير ميديم

----------


## النقبية80

التاجرات الي يطلبن من مواقع

----------


## أم شهد2010

> خواتي ابي سراويل قطن 
> 
> 
> ممكن الاسعار والصوور ع الخاااص 
> 
> 
> 
> ومشكوووووراااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## مجاديف الأمل

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع اللوشن اللي يخفف شعر الجسم؟؟؟

----------


## هند0

ابغي قمصان نوم

----------


## نصابو

مرحب عزيزاتي ..
اريد نعووول فلااات
ابا الوان واشكال متنوعه ليه ولـ ربيعتيه وحبيبتيه عفاري بنت بومهير لوووووول 
بليييز خواتيه مابا شي مال نادي الشعب ولا مال خيمة عيمان بليييييز يعني بدون احراج تراني بعرف خخخخخ
وماهمني السعر المهم الشوزات يكونوون حلووين
اريد الصور والمقاسات والاسعار .. وثانكس ^_^

----------


## اميرة ^^

بغيت تيشيرتات ....؟

----------


## شموخي ذبحهم !

مرحبــآ بنــآت 
كيف ح ــــــآلكم ان شـآء الله بخير ؟!! 


التاجره اللي تبيع ( نـآفورة الشوكولاه ) رجاء حاااااااار مني بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز 
انها تراسلني ع الخـآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآص 

ضؤوووووووووووووووووري ضرووووووووووووووووووووري 


واللي يعرف اي عضوه عندها يخبرني بلييييييييييييييز ،، 
اتريـآكم ،،

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى كورسيهاااااات راااااقيه وحلللللوة قياس سمول.....وابى اللانجري اللي شكله كيمونو ياباني حرير ميديم

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> ابااااااااا اجاااااااااار همباااااا حااااااااااامض و لذيييييييييييذ بلللللللللللللليز


وانا بعد اباه بس شغل هندي وطعم حامض مب مر

----------


## ارمانيه

ابي قطع قطن وحرير وياشيلهم صفوة وابي مخورات يديده اسعارهم مناسبه

----------


## همس المشاعر 2007

خواتي منو ممكن توفر لي تنكري العروس

بس اريد اشوف الصور وبعدين اختار

----------


## البرنسيسه87

بنات بليز وين ممكن أحصل على بوتات للركبه والأفضل بأحبال

وقمصان قصيره للركبه ويفضل تكون شرات الفستان

أرجوا الرد السريع

^^

----------


## ام شقاري

ابا مالح..حد يبيعه في المنتدى ؟

----------


## ام حمده3

منو التاجره اللي تبيع فساتين للبنات الصغار ضروري

----------


## new project

بليييييييييز بغيييت هالجهاااااز 
اذا حد يبيعه هني خبروني

----------


## قلبي حزيين

لو سمحتن يا تاجرات باغية جهاز حمام سونا متكامل بسعر حلو وياه كرسي وبعد حمام مغربي كامل
انا احيد تاجرة تبيع ها كله مرة وحدة بس ماذكرها منو فيارييييت تخبروني وين اقدر احصله واسعارها حلوة ما يكون واايد غالي
والسموحة

----------


## أم أحمد84

:Salam Allah: 

بغيت عصارة برتقال فل أوتوماتيك مثل هذي بس بسعر معقول 


هذي تنباع على موقع علي بابا من الصين. 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## أم ميثووه

:Salam Allah:  

خواتي التاجرات انا مره من 3سنوات خذت من عند وحده من التاجرات((جلبيات الماركات))بربري"ديو"شانيل"لوي..........."قطن نص كم ولا يتكرفسن ولا يوبرن ولا يقفطن قسم بالله لين الحين استعملهن"صدق روعه الله يجزاها الف الف خير طول عمرها يارب ووفقها ويرزقها من كل حلاله"

المهم انا ضيعت اسمها وابا هالكنادير ضرووووووري حق البيت كانن...بليييييييييييييز الي عندها هالكنادير اتراسلني ع الخاص
لا اطنشون طلبي والسموحه منكم...............لا هنتن

@تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي@

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم 

منوا من التاجرات تسوي فواتير واكياس بنفس الدزاين .....

----------


## بنت الاقصى

السلام عليكم 
حبيباتي التاجرات .... 

في وحده من التاجرات كانت تبيع مجموعة العلب المنظمه لاغراض المطبخ ... كلهم في جهاز العلب واغطيتهم 

يا ريت اللي بتعرف تدلني ...

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم خواتي لو سمحتن إلي تعرف رقم امنه الظاهري خبيرة التجميل ترد عليه ولي تعرف عن اليازيه المزروعي إذا كان مكياجه حلو بعد ترد عليه

----------


## وصووفه

بغيت عطور فرنسيه اقل من 100درهم
اللي عندها اطرش ع الخاص

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى كورسيهاااااات راااااقيه وحلللللوة قياس سمول.....وابى اللانجري اللي شكله كيمونو ياباني حرير ميديم

----------


## shajan

منو من التاجرات تبيع بناطلين 

تراسلني

----------


## الهنوف1

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع نفس الآله دائرية الشكل لونها ابيض... تشل الشعر ...ومعاها لوشن أو زيت لتقليل نمو الشعر ..؟؟؟..

----------


## شوكولاتة 09

اريد عدسات الدمية لونه اسووود وبسعر حلووو ...منو تقدر توفرلي ايااااه يا تاجرات


وشكراااااااااااااا

----------


## cup cake ..~

منو تقدر توفرلي ..

صمغ الكريستال مع الكرستال بسعر حلوو
انا حصلت الصمغ بس ابي كرستالات تلمع واشياء للزينه
واذا حد بعد يبيع اغراض كامله فبوكس للاعمال اليدويه .. بس يكون السعر منااسب

----------


## مشاعرالقلب

هلا خواتي عرس أختي بعد عيد فطر أبي أخلص أمور عرس خلال أربع شهور عليه ألتزامات عرس من طرفين 
أبي زقه _ توزيعات_أفكار لدشه عروس _ واسماء اللي يأجرون فستان العروس_ عندي لسته منكيرات بس محتاره منوه أختار _ ساعدوني خواتي

----------


## حــــلاوه

خواتي بغيت قمصان طويلة حق السفر : ساترة وأنيقة وسعرها معقول

----------


## فطيمة

> اريد عدسات الدمية لونه اسووود وبسعر حلووو ...منو تقدر توفرلي ايااااه يا تاجرات
> 
> 
> وشكراااااااااااااا


نفس الطلب ولكن اللون رمادى

----------


## مجاديف الأمل

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع اللوشن اللي يقلل نمو الشعر ؟؟؟؟

----------


## m88

بلييييز منوه منكن تقدر توفر لي عجينه الفيمو fimo 
ابيها ضروري قبل يوم الاحد 
امممممممممم ابي هاييل الوان 
احمر 
وردي 
عيناوي 
بني 
اسود 
ابيض 
رصاصي 
< الي تقدر توفره تخبرني كم سعر الحبه الوحده قبل لا تسير وتشتريهن زين < فهمتن عليه

وانا من العين 

بليز ضروري

----------


## جالكسي 58

:Salam Allah: 

خواتي طلبتكم طلبه ........... بغيت كنادير لليهال حق العيد الله يرضي عليكم ...........

----------


## عيون الشمس

ابا وحدة تسويلي توقيع بصور متحركة

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات ابا الاسكارفات القطريه.. 

اللي ما تطيح من الراس..

منو تقدر توفرلي اياهم..

----------


## حرمة الذيب

ابا ستاند القباضات منو التاجره يللي تبيعة ابغيه ضروري

----------


## بنت النوخذا

السلام عليكم 
عندي عرس قريب وأبي وحدة تسوي توزيعات و تزيين صواني العطور و بأسعار مناسبة؟؟؟؟

----------


## سمسانه

*السلام عليكم

خواتي ابغي حد يوفرلي فستان بنوتة للصيف وعمرها من3شهور الى 6 شهور يعني نيو بورن

وابغي قباضات على شكل ورد جوري كل الألوان اذا ممكن

ضروري ضروري ضروري
ومشكورات مقدما*

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

ابا وحده تسويلي استيكرات لمننتجاتي وابغيه مصمم بطريقه حلوه ومقصص وجاهز
رجااااااء ابغي اسعار معقوله لني باخذ وايد
وابغي اكياس ساده مطبوع عليه اسمي احجام

----------


## أم أحمد84

> بغيت عصارة برتقال فل أوتوماتيك مثل هذي بس بسعر معقول 
> 
> 
> هذي تنباع على موقع علي بابا من الصين.

----------


## المصارعه

بغيت وحده تصممي لي حق سي دي +غلاف سي دي بس ابي شي راااااقي

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

_خواااااااااااااتي بغيت بجاااااماااااات رجااااليه قــطن بـــــربري .... 
ضروووووووووووري بسرعه ومشكورين_

----------


## galb._.5lly

منو إلي تبيع الشاي الصيني للتنحيف ؟؟

----------


## um khaleefa

ممكن حد يساعدني للوصول للتاجره اللي تبيع حلاوة زنجبيل مغطاة بالشكر والحلاوه من لندن...ربي يسعدكم جميعا

----------


## عواشى 2007

ممكن حد يوفرلي حبوب التخسيس ريدكتل واتكون في الامارات
التواصل على الخاص

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا شي يضعف باسبووع مب حبوب اتسد الشهيه او اي شي يسد ابا مفعوله يبين باسبوع مب شي يسد النفس....و ابا كريمات مضمونه اتبييض

----------


## Miss Jo0ouri

بغيت عسل السدر ..منوه يقدر يوفره لي؟؟

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

حابه اعرف منو التاجرة إلي تبيع المراضع العجيبة للأطفال إلي تريح الأم من مسكة الرضاعة بس انها تعلقها والبيبي يمص منها،،،، وبعد منو التاجره إلي تبيع كريم اساس لتوحيد لون الجسم

----------


## malakmaroc

خواتي تاجرات الاكياس انا مرة شفت اخت تسوي الاكياس بالطلب اقل طلبية 100كيس وتكتب عليها الاسم الي تبيه وسعرها كان 2.8درهم

----------


## galb._.5lly

ابى شاي صيني لتنحييف بسررررعه

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

> خواتي تاجرات الاكياس انا مرة شفت اخت تسوي الاكياس بالطلب اقل طلبية 100كيس وتكتب عليها الاسم الي تبيه وسعرها كان 2.8درهم


نفس الطلب بس ابي الاجياس انا اقولها شو تكتب عليهن اباهم حق المدرسه

----------


## ام عفـراء

> ممكن حد يساعدني للوصول للتاجره اللي تبيع حلاوة زنجبيل مغطاة بالشكر والحلاوه من لندن...ربي يسعدكم جميعا




أنا بعد نفس الطلب بس من المانيا لأنه اخواني يايبلنا منه كميه وخلص والحين تم في خاطريه إلي بتوفره لي يزاه الله ألف خير

----------


## ارمانيه

مرحبا خواتي منوتقدر توفرلي الدانتيل اللي ايي مقصص مب قطعة كاملة فهمتن قصدي ع شكل ورود مثلا وابي بعد قطع قطن ساده

----------


## Fashion

بلييييييييييييز بغيت قمصان النوم للعرايس
او حتى القمصان النوم مع روب مالهن


بليز الي تبيعهن تخبرني ضروووري

----------


## Om Nour

> خواتي تاجرات الاكياس انا مرة شفت اخت تسوي الاكياس بالطلب اقل طلبية 100كيس وتكتب عليها الاسم الي تبيه وسعرها كان 2.8درهم


,وأنا بعد نفس الطلب اذا ممكن

----------


## Jameela#1

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتن من تقدر أو عندها امكانيه تيبلي الصابون التونسي

----------


## جالكسي 58

بنات بغيت نعول ساده

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

خواتي تاجرات الاكياس انا مرة شفت اخت تسوي الاكياس بالطلب اقل طلبية 100كيس وتكتب عليها الاسم الي تبيه وسعرها كان 2.8درهم

----------


## بنت الغربيه

هلا حبااايبي منو تعرف خلطت تبيض الجسم واتكون مظموونه 

انا استخدمت كذا خلطه وما نفعني كلشش بلييييز help me
ابا توحيد اللون

----------


## الريامي

حبايبي منو منكن تقدر توفر لي طقم بيجامات رجالي ساتان؟؟
او تعرف حد يبيعهن تخبرني مع خالص شكري<<<< 


يرجى تظليل الصور قبل عرضها بالمنتدى  
[IMG]http://www.***********/upfiles/Qlb58758.gif[/IMG]

----------


## شمس الامارااات

> خواتي تاجرات الاكياس انا مرة شفت اخت تسوي الاكياس بالطلب اقل طلبية 100كيس وتكتب عليها الاسم الي تبيه وسعرها كان 2.8درهم


 
انا بعد ابا ^^

----------


## همس المشاعر 2007

مرحبا خواتي

لو سمحتوا اريد ملابس تنكرية للاطفال عمر 6 سنوات
اريد ( للذئب او الخروف او الماعز)

بس اريده ضروري قيل يوم الثلاثاء
ياريت الي تقدر توفرلي اطرشلي عالخاص ضروري جدا

----------


## سمسانه

خواتي منوه تقدر توفرلي بيجامة لونها اصفر وتكون مصنوعة من القطن100% والكوالتي مالها ناعم وعادي نص كم او كم طويل بس الاهم لونها يكون أصفر..

والطلب الثاني:
أبغي بناطلين اسكني سادة لون برتقالي واصفر وفوشي وأخضر وبمبي مايل للوردي وبسعر منااااااسب

----------


## احم احــم

السلام عليكم

خواتي ابغي حد يبيع بوكسات عليهن طباعه اسم المحل والرقم

بليييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## الهن2008وف

بغيت القمصان الطويلة الى تنلبس ويا الجنز وتكون واسعه

----------


## Fashion

بلييييييييييييييييييز وينكن مارديييتن عليه

ابا القمصان النوم يا رووووب بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي رقم وحدهممكن توقف في معرض براس الخيمه
ضروووري ها اليومين

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم 
بغيت من الاساور الخيوط الملونه الي فيها كرستالات ضروري بسرعه 
ومشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورات

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بنات ابغي موقع اقدر احصل فيه ملابس وبجامات اطفال ماركة سبونج 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## الفارسـ&

مرحبا بنات ..

منو يقدر يوفرلي فرش سيقما ..

----------


## روز العرب

السلام عليكم سيدات الامارات

اريد بارك الله فيكم لانجري طويل وقصير

وباسعار معقوله

ضروري جزاكم الله الجنه

----------


## روز العرب

اهلين 
اريد ثوب ( نفنوف ) لعمر 4 سنوات او 3 ونص يكون خواره حلو والوانه حلوه 

واريد كذلك كندوره مخوره قصيره وعليها سروال لعمر 4 او 3 ونص حلوه وفخمه مب للبيت

باسعار معقوله

ضروري بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا بنااااات
منو تروم توفر لي الإضاءات الصغار حف البانيوو .. بس على اشكال ورد الجوري .. 
انا شفت وحده تبيعهن هني بس مادري وين ضيعت نكها ..

----------


## الناعمة_999

> *مرحبا 
> 
> منو تروم توفر لي هالساعه .. 
> الماركة الاصليه 100% 
> مابا تقليد .. 
> 
> 
> 
> وابا بزم اصليه بعد بليز .. مابا تقليد .. تعبت من اقول اني مابا تقليد ..*

----------


## جنون راك

بغيت وحده تفصل لي ثوب بحريني ،، شفته في توقيعها بس نسيت إسمها،،
لو ممكن تراسلني على الخاص،،

----------


## روز العرب

السلام عليكم لو سمحتوا اريد غراش عطر كبيرة مع الحامل ( الستاند ) الي تنفع في الاعراس والمناسبات

ضروري وبسعر مناسب

----------


## **فوفو**

السلام عليكم..

اريد وحده تسوي طلبيات اكل وتكون في دبي..

واريد وحده عندها خدمات صالون اتي للبيت في دبي..

والسموحه منكم

----------


## Om Nour

> السلام عليكم
> 
> خواتي ابغي حد يبيع بوكسات عليهن طباعه اسم المحل والرقم
> 
> بليييييييييييييييييييز


أنا بعد ابي علب عليها اسم المحل والرقم

----------


## حاسة سادسة

مرحبااا

بنات أريد جلابيات دانتيل فخمة ‏
ما أريدها خفيفة لاااا فخمة جااهزة
ماعندي وقت افصل قياس سمول
بس تكون طوييييلة ضروري

----------


## الناعمة_999

*مرحبا .. بليز منو تروم توفر لي بضاعه من ابن بطوطة مول إلي في دبي .. 

إلي تروم تراسلني بليييز .. 

ابا شي من محل فراري إلي في بن بطوطة .. وابا شي ثاني بعد من الكشك إلي جدام نعومي ..*

----------


## عواشهـ

> خواتي تاجرات الاكياس انا مرة شفت اخت تسوي الاكياس بالطلب اقل طلبية 100كيس وتكتب عليها الاسم الي تبيه وسعرها كان 2.8درهم



انا بعد ابا كان عندي الرابط بس الادراه حذفت الموضوع ما اعرف ليش؟؟

----------


## malakmaroc

خواتي تاجرات الاكياس انا مرة شفت اخت تسوي الاكياس بالطلب اقل طلبية 100كيس وتكتب عليها الاسم الي تبيه وسعرها كان 2.8دره

----------


## هديل المشاعر

السلام عليكم

بغيت اسأل اذا في احد من التاجرات يبيع شرات هالنعال كعب عالي متساوي و خفيفة باللبس



مع السعر لو سمحتوا

----------


## AL-jawaher

السلام عليكم 

اشحالكن الحلوين
بغيت حد من الخوات يوفر لي بوكسات ارتب فيه الملابس واحطه بالكبيت

الي اعرفه انه في ايكيا بس انا ماقدر اوصل هناك

الي تقدر اتوفر لي هالبوكسات تخبرني 

ولو سمحتو ابغي الصور اول عشان اشوف الحجم 
وتسلمون

----------


## mnasi

مرحباا بناااات



لو سمحتواااا منو تقدر توفر لي قمصان نووم باشكال حلوة

ممكن اطرشووون لي عالخااص

----------


## انا ملاك

خواتي منو تسوي تجهيزات غرفة الولاده

----------


## غير الناس

http://www.2t-shop.com/2t/images/detailed_images/i.gif

أبا شراته .. والتاجرة إلي عندها سوالف الترتيب والتخزين

----------


## شوكو

ابا شنطه شانيل  :Frown:

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي شنطة بيضا وشنطة سودة
حجمهم وسط وستايلهم ناعم


الاسعار مناسبه

----------


## المصارعه

منو عندها المشد الي ينلبس مثل الهاف واصل للبطن انا جفته في صيني بس مالقيته 

وبعد ابي جلابيات استقبال بس ابي شي حلو وخفيف وسعر بحدود 150 واقل

----------


## cυτəчαн

صباح الورد

بليييز التاجرات اللي يسون الكب كيك يتواصلن وياي ضروري و بالأخص من الشارجه و لا دبي

----------


## محد شراتيه

بغيت بيجاااااااااااااااااااااااامات تعبت وانا اطلب يا تاجرات 

تكون بنطلوون وبدي ومقاااس لارج واكس لارج بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## سمسانه

[QUOTE=غير الناس;21370247]http://www.2t-shop.com/2t/images/detailed_images/i.gif
أنا بعد ادور عليه من يقدر يوفره لي وبسعر معقول لاني بخذ كمية

----------


## cornelia

ماعرف ليش ما يفتح الرابط !! غريبة يتحول في النص الى نجوم

عالعموم هذي هي الصور^^

----------


## نصابو

[/IMG]


> مرحب عزيزاتي ..
> اريد نعووول فلااات
> ابا الوان واشكال متنوعه ليه ولـ ربيعتيه وحبيبتيه عفاري بنت بومهير لوووووول 
> بليييز خواتيه مابا شي مال نادي الشعب ولا مال خيمة عيمان بليييييز يعني بدون احراج تراني بعرف خخخخخ
> وماهمني السعر المهم الشوزات يكونوون حلووين
> اريد الصور والمقاسات والاسعار .. وثانكس ^_^


: ( محد رد عليــــــــــــــــــــــــهـ 

ابا شرات هاايلااا تقريبـــــــــــــاأأ

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا 
ابي اي تاجره من مصر ضرووووووووووري
الي تعرف تاحره بمصر ارجو اهنه تدليني عليها

----------


## فراشه_وردية

ابا مانيكان كاامل وكواليتي لون بيج .. ما يزيد السعر عن 200 درهم

----------


## عضوه وبس

ابا مكينة الاضافر الفرنسيه من التاجره عواشهـ و قمصان نووم..

----------


## عَسَلْ

مطـــــلوبَه. . 

Louis Vuitton Monogram Multicolor Judy PM




اللي تقدر توفرهآ لي تتواصل معايه ع الخاص . .
وشكراً =)

----------


## احساس مرهف

بنات انا حامل واريد اي شي يخص البيبي والحامل واريد ملابس حمل حلوه بليز ضروري

----------


## Cute Girle

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعه انا شفت هالشنطة في ومضوع وحفظتها عندي صورة الشنطة بس نسيت احفظ رابط الموضوع كنت ابا اراوي الشنطة اختي عسب آخذها ونسيت الموضوع دورتة وما حصلته فبليز إلي اتعرف وين هالموضوع اتحطلي الرابط 

http://img101.herosh.com/2010/04/23/458994056.jpg

----------


## خواطر 2007

*
هلا خواتي 

و جمعة مباركة للكل 

حبيت أعرف منو في المنتدى عنده أطقم النفاس و الولادة 

سواء الجاهز أو التفصيل 

جزاكن الله كل خير*

----------


## cornelia

مرحبا تاجرات  :Smile:  مرة شفت وحدة تقدر توفر كريم تريتوسبوت ..ومب قادرة احصل الموضوع الحين

اللي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني على الخاص ^^

----------


## غير الناس

من فترة في وحدة من العضوات كانت عارضة العلاق إلي يثبت باليدار حق الكنادير ..

ياليت إلي عندها تخبرني وإلي تعرف وين بقدر احصله 

والسموحه

----------


## جالكسي 58

:Salam Allah: 

بنات بغيت عسل الجبل ضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروي دخيلكم ...........

----------


## angel2008

ضروري ضروري
مطلوب فستان ناعم يكون قطن ينقع لحفل استقبال في البيت لعروس
+ عباه اعراس فخمه وسعرها معقوووووول ماباها غاليه

----------


## غرام_الحب

ابا اطلب شي من لبنان

ممكن المساعده....

----------


## احم احــم

مرحبااا بلييييز 

نا ادور ع شيئين 
الاول : ابا لانجري
الثاني : ابا الاساور لي فيهن حركات وبرقع ؟.... 
راسلوني ع الخاص

----------


## نبر ون

خواتي اللي تقدر توفر لي شنطة كارولينا هيريرا لون اسود نفس هاي او قريبه منها 



تراسلني عالخااااص

اباها يديده وغير مستعمله

----------


## أم عمهي

السلام عليكم

منو التاجرة اللي تفصل ملابس صلاة راقية 

للعرايس

شكرا

----------


## وصووفه

بغيت مفارش اكبيره للكمدينو

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات حبيباتي طبيت سكارفات القطريه بس ما حصلت رد.. اتمنى اللي تقدر توفرلي منهم او شي شبيه بهم تراسلني ع الخاص..

الطلب الثاني..

منو من التاجرات تقدر تسويلي كفر للبلاك بيري كيرف بالشوارفسكي (شورفسكي اصلي) ^_^

----------


## أحلى ملك

> 



وأنا بعد أبا وبأسعار معقووووولة لو سمحتن  :Smile:

----------


## أم شهد2010

منو تسوي تجهيزات غرفة الولاده

----------


## misoka

السلام عليكم خواتي

اللي تقدر توفرلي الواكس بنكهة النارييل بس تكون السايله

وبعد بغيت جهاز حرارة الواكس اللي يذوبها الصغير

----------


## روح*الورد

السلام عليكم

اذا في تاجرات سعوديات ،، لهم علاقة ببيع الأعشاب يراسلوني عالخاص

----------


## سهاري2009

السلام والرحمه 
بنات بغيت السيكل الثابت اللي يلعبون عليه رياضه منو تقدر اتوفرلي وبسعر حلو ومعقول ؟؟؟

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي وحده اتسويلي اكياس اتكون قاعدتها عريضه مثل اكياس فواله او اذا تقدر اتوفرلي منهم النوع الساده اي لون مب مشكله باسعار معقوله




والي تقدر اتوفرلي بيجامات يهال بس اتكون عباره عن بدي وشورت حق الصيف والكواليتي ممتاز ما ابي نايلون يحجج جسم عيالي هع



ومشكورين ^^

----------


## هديل المشاعر

السلام عليكم

سبق و شفت عضوة من العضوات تبيع ادوات الزينة مالت الكيك

مثل اقلام الجيل الملونة و اللمعات و الشغلات الثانية اللي نستخدنها بتزيين الحلويات 

بس مو متذكرة اسمها 

كانت منزلة الموضوع في المول البرونزي و مسوية عليه تخفيضات اعتقد

يا ليت تراسلني بالاغراض اللي عندها و اسعارها لاني ابي اشتريهم ضروري

و اذا في احد غيرها من التاجرات تبيع ادوات تزيين الكيك و الحلويات مثل اقلام الجيل و غيرها 

تراسلني ضروري

----------


## flo0ora

من تقدر توفرلي جلابيات نص كم قطن خفاف للصيف دانتيل بس الطول طوييييل يعني 160 او 162 او 163 جيه يعني ...
انا طولي 173 والبس سايز لارج

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## شهد المناعي

انا ابى تاجرات الكب كيك كنت معتمده تاجره بس خلاص كنسلتها استغفر الله ماعيبتني طلبيتي اخر مره ياريت اللي شغلها حلووو وواثقه منه اطرش لي والسموحه ^^

----------


## أم حمادة2

بنات دخيييلكم عرس وحده اعرفها قرييب بعد فتره بس تريد تسوي ليزر فمكان بس اللي عندها ما يبون ...... فقالت بتشتري الجهاز مال نونو no no وبتستخدمه .. اي وحده استخدمنه أو تعرف وين ينباع أو كيف يطلبون من المواقع تخبرني .. .. أو تقدر توفره ......
فزعتكم ........

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

مطلوب ارقام واصل تربل وباسعار معقوله  :Smile:

----------


## ..الأماكن..

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يزاكن الله خير ابااااااا قوالب للحواجب


اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه تراسلني وبالأسعار 



وثانكسسسسسسسسسس مقدماً*

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

مرحبا خواتي،،، اذا ممكن اريد كريم اساس لتوحيد لون الجسم بس مب اللون البرونزي اريده بالون البيج عالوردي

----------


## MOON_AD

السلام عليكم 

اريد حد يسويلي بنر بسعر مناسب واتمنا من الي تراسلني اطرشلي نماذج من شغلها

----------


## نبر ون

> خواتي اللي تقدر توفر لي شنطة كارولينا هيريرا لون اسود نفس هاي او قريبه منها 
> 
> 
> 
> تراسلني عالخااااص
> 
> اباها يديده وغير مستعمله


جاري البحث

----------


## الهنوف1

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع نفس الآله دائرية الشكل لونها ابيض... تشل الشعر ...ومعاها لوشن أو زيت لتقليل نمو الشعر ..؟؟؟..

----------


## elgala

بغيت علاقة القباضات الي ب 30 درهم ....لو سمحتن

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم ... انا كنت طالبه من الاساور الملونه الخيوط الي فيها كرستالات راقيه 
انا شفتها بس نسيت اسم التاجره ..!!!!!!

اترياكن اتمنى ما تتأخرن علي وشكرا

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم 
منو تقدر توفرلي مرطب الشفايف من فازلين ( الي يكون بنكهات في علبه دائريه )

وهذي صورته

----------


## هنايف

منو تروم توفر لي العسل الملكي ضروووري

----------


## عروسه

مرحبا 
اريد المشد الأندنوسي ..
بليز محتايتنه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبا أبجورة بشكل غريب و سعر معقول ..

----------


## أم أحمد84

بغيت عصارة برتقال فل أوتوماتيك مثل هذي بس بسعر معقول 


هذي تنباع على موقع علي بابا من الصين.

----------


## سميتك الغالي

انا ابى العاب زوجي بس اتكون بسعر معقول لاني ابى اخذ كمية ولو فيه تاجره تقدر تعطيني بسعر معقول لاني ابى واايد اشياء من الرومنسيات

----------


## بنــuaeــت

أبا ضروووري لبس رياضي بس على قياس عمتي 

تبا ضعف وتدخل نادي

بس ما شاء الله على عمتي XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL

منو ممكن توفر لي

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> ابا وحده تسويلي استيكرات لمننتجاتي وابغيه مصمم بطريقه حلوه ومقصص وجاهز
> رجااااااء ابغي اسعار معقوله لني باخذ وايد
> وابغي اكياس ساده مطبوع عليه اسمي احجام


انا بعد ابغي نفس الطلب

----------


## النرجس

بغيت بجايم تركية بنت وام بالجملة

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> خواتي تاجرات الاكياس انا مرة شفت اخت تسوي الاكياس بالطلب اقل طلبية 100كيس وتكتب عليها الاسم الي تبيه وسعرها كان 2.8درهم


انا بعد

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> ابي وحده اتسويلي اكياس اتكون قاعدتها عريضه مثل اكياس فواله او اذا تقدر اتوفرلي منهم النوع الساده اي لون مب مشكله باسعار معقوله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والي تقدر اتوفرلي بيجامات يهال بس اتكون عباره عن بدي وشورت حق الصيف والكواليتي ممتاز ما ابي نايلون يحجج جسم عيالي هع
> 
> 
> 
> ومشكورين ^^


انا بعد ابغي اكياس تكون عريضه من تحت حق صحن البسكووووو ت

----------


## ربي يرزقني

بنات اريد التاجرهرسبتووه مادري كيف كاتبه اسمهاا بس محتايه منها حايه ضروري

----------


## نبر ون

> خواتي اللي تقدر توفر لي شنطة كارولينا هيريرا لون اسود نفس هاي او قريبه منها 
> 
> 
> 
> تراسلني عالخااااص
> 
> اباها يديده وغير مستعمله

----------


## مشفي جروحي

اريد السكر الملووووون لمكينه غزل البنات ..

او صوووره له علشااان اعرفه

----------


## ذويقة

تقدر توفرلي جلابيات نص كم قطن خفاف للصيف اهم شي قطن اوفساتين قطنية او ماكسي طويل خامه بارده باسعار حلوة

----------


## misoka

خلاص خواتي انا غيرت رايي ماريد مكينة الواكس ... نعتوني على شي غير

يزاها الله خير الاخت اللي تجاوبت معاي على وجه السرعه

ماتقصرون

----------


## شمس الامارااات

للحين محد وفرلي اكياس قاعدتها عريضه لبوكسات السويت  :Frown:

----------


## shyo0o5yha

منوه تقدر تطلبلي من برا ...................... بلييز بسرعه

----------


## ام مايا

بنات ابي شاي التبيتي لو حد بيعرفه

----------


## *بنت العزبة*

هلا 
السلام عليكم
ابي وحده تبيع اكسسوارات حج الشعر ابي شكل ورده حمره
ضروري جدااا انتظر الرد ع الخاص

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي

من منكن تقدر توفر لي كرتون من اقلام الإذكار ضروري

----------


## قلبك

السلام عليكم 


حبايبي الله يعطيكم العافيه 

انا اريد من فضلكم بيجامات للاولاد باسعار جيدة بس بدون صور ذوي الارواح مقاسات كبيره

----------


## reem.m

مرحباااااااااا


أبا وحده تشتريلي من مواقع اجنبيه وتاخذ عموله 10 في الميه 

كانن عندي اسماء بس ظاعن بلييييييييييييييز بسرعه

----------


## hhw-83

السلام عليكم

خواتي بليز إلي تعرف مين يبيع لصقات الأيشادو تراسلني بليزززززززز

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي شنطة ودة وشنطة بيضا
حجمهم متوسط وستايلهم يديد
مب شرط ماركات
بس ابي شي حلو ^^

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

منو من التاجراات تبيع شيل للبيت يكون عليها فصوص هن بالاساس شيل صلاة بس عادي تنلبس في البيت بس يكون فيها فصوصولا حتى عااادية بدون فصوص مب مشكلة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## reem.m

> مرحباااااااااا
> 
> 
> أبا وحده تشتريلي من مواقع اجنبيه وتاخذ عموله 10 في الميه 
> 
> كانن عندي اسماء بس ظاعن بلييييييييييييييز بسرعه

----------


## شمتوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
شحالكن خواتي ..
بقيت الله يسلمكن دانتيل حلو و بالجملة وبسعر معقول ..

----------


## shajan

من من التاجرات راح تسافر تايلند
تعلمني بليز

----------


## tamee222

منو من التاجرات تفصل عباية اعراس ..

راسليني عالخاص الغلا .. ظروري

----------


## مجاديف الأمل

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع magic hair peel

----------


## العروس

عفوا من التاجرات الي يتاجرن في اطقم الربا لو سمجتوا واصلوني عالخاص

----------


## سمية عبدالله

*السلام عليكم 

في تاجرة الي كانت تسوي علاقات اسامي من ذهب ابغيها ضروري 
*

----------


## manar5617

بدى اكياس ينكتب عليها الاسم لتوزيع البضاعة

----------


## وين انت ؟

السلآلآمـ عليكم ورحمه الله 


ابا وحدهـ توفرلي مكياج كريولايـن بأسعار حلوة ، أو اللي تعرف مندوبة لـ هالماركة تخبرنـي عـ الخآآآص

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا لنك التاجره عبويه الي تبيع البجامات ضروووري

----------


## ورده نرجس

مرحبااااااااااا .. منو تبيع قمصان نوم وتنكري بس باسعااااار معقوله يعني الربح يكون بشكل معقول 
والسموحه على هالكلمه بس الصراحه احس الاسعار صايره ناااااااااار هاليومين فالمنتدى ..


وبعد بغيت جلااااااااااااااااااااااابيات للصيف بعد باسعاااااااااااار معقوله ....

----------


## وصووفه

ابليز ابغي سلة اعطور حلوه امغلفه بالمخمل افضل اللون البني والبرتقالي
ابليزابسرعه بس مب اكثرمن 300درهم

----------


## جالكسي 58

:Salam Allah: 



خوااااتي ثاني مره انزل الموضوع .................ابغي جلابيات للاطفال عمر عشر +ثمان + ست 
منومن التاجراات تبيع او تقدر تساعدني ........... بليييييييز

----------


## fantk_z3ab

بغيت مساعده.. منو التاجرات الي يوفرن "دريسات" فساتين طويلة وخفيفه ناعمه وعمليه ؟؟

----------


## miss p!nke

ابا مواضيع الماكيره موودي او الصفحه الخاصه فيها

----------


## malakmaroc

خواتي منو تعرف من وين ممكن اشتري سله من ابو ظبي 
اقصد بالسله الي يحطون فيها متلا توزيعات اباها بيسيطة وصغيره مش كتير يعني عرضها 25سنتمتر منو من تاجرات الي تقدر توفرها لي او تعرف من وين ناخدها من ابو ظبي

----------


## مكروهتي

اللي تبيع بجايم 35 و تحت تراسلني .. جني شايفه مواضيعها و مادري وين افترت عني

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات من تقدر توفر لي فون سامسونج أمنيا 2 .... ولها عمولة .... أباها هدية لشخص بسرعة ومصيبة ما حصلته في اسواق مت وحفيت ...

----------


## glbe

التاجره الي تبيع كريم اساس للجسم كامل تراسلني ..~

----------


## أم شهد2010

السلام عليكم
خواتي أبي ساعة رجالية حلوةأو ماركة أبيهاهدية وبأسعارمعقوله

وأبي درزن سراويل قطن
السعر والصور ع الخاص

في انتظاركن خواتي

----------


## فديت الكيوت

هلا ..ابي كميراا مخفيه تكون في البيت محايه وتكون في الفون مالي ..عسب يوم اظهر برع البيت اعرف شو يصير في البيت وانا مطمنه برع البيت من هاا الشغالات وبلاويهم ارجوكم الكي عندنا تخبرني وتخبرني بالسعر والاستخدام ابي كميرا مخفيه بدون ما في اي حد يحس فيهااا اوك

----------


## شمس الامارااات

الي عندها اي شي حلو ممكن اقدمه هديه لبنوته عمرها 20
اي شي حلو يناسب ها السن
لبس
ولا اكسسوار
ولااي شي

----------


## مها الصغيرة

الغاليات منو تقدر ادلني ع اللي يقدر يوفر لي 
جهاز تطبيق الملابس
المشد اللي ينلبس من تحت الصدر لفوق الركبة
الفاصل اللي يحطونه تحت الباب للحماية من الحشرات.
وهذي صورته
http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...dae26c260c.gif
http://uaewomen.net/upload//view.php?file=dae26c260c

وكل الشكر الجزيل مقدما.

----------


## روووح المها

بناااااااااااات منو تقدر تمكيجني .. ابى ماكيره من العين بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## دار الحي

مرحبا حبيباتي

ابا اعرف منو اللي تقدر اتوفر لي مكياج ماركة make up for ever واي نوع ماركه ثاني

ابا كمية ممكن اعرف على كم؟؟

جهاز تطبيق الملابس

وعلب الحلويات الشفافه
والســـــــــــــــــــــموحه

----------


## قلوب العذارى

ابغي حد يسويلي زفه ب اسم عروستنها وعريسنا

اللي يقدر بلييييييز يراسلني بسرعه 

ويا ريت بالمره تخبروني بالأسعار

----------


## •سَـنفورَهـَ•

مرحبا
وحده من التاجرات عندها جهاز النفجيتر لسيارة و هو حجمة صغير ب 600 ناسية اسمها.
كابات رجالية ماركة اصلية 
تراسلني بليز؟

----------


## فراشه_وردية

ابا فستان لبنتي عمرها سنة .. لعرس .. اللي عندها اتراويني الصور مع الاسعااار بلييز

----------


## بنت الاقصى

خواتي في وحده من الخوات كانت تبيع علب لتخزين الملابس الداخليه .... 

علبه للداخلي اللي فوق وعلبه للداخلي اللي تحت

يا ريت اللي تعرف تدلني عليها ...

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكم حبوبات 

أبى بلوزات

طويلة ليييين بعد الركبة >>> تصلح للبس علي الجينز يعنى 

أشكال روعة .... وأسعار أروووووووووووع

قياس أكس لارج ... نوعية القماش تكون فضفاضة يعنى ما تلصق علي الجسم

وبليز ما أبى أشياء مبهرجة يعنى أبى أشكال تكون فورمال يعنى تصلح للدوام أكثر شئ

ويا حبذا لو كانت التاجرة بالشارجة او عجمان وأقدر أمر أخذهم عنها 

وإن شاء الله بكون زبونتها دووووووووووووم 

أترياكم علي الخاص مع الصور أكييييد ومشكورين مقدماً * 


أو اللى تعرف مكان يبيع بأسعار معقولة في الشارجة أو عجمان حبيباتى تخبرنى وجزاها الله خيراً

----------


## aaa111

ابغا بطاقة للايتونز للاستور الاماراتي

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي شاي بايوجي الصيني

----------


## أم شهد2010

> السلام عليكم
> خواتي أبي ساعة رجالية حلوةأو ماركة أبيهاهدية وبأسعارمعقوله
> 
> وأبي درزن سراويل قطن
> السعر والصور ع الخاص
> 
> في انتظاركن خواتي

----------


## وين انت ؟

> السلآلآمـ عليكم ورحمه الله 
> 
> 
> ابا وحدهـ توفرلي مكياج كريولايـن بأسعار حلوة ، أو اللي تعرف مندوبة لـ هالماركة تخبرنـي عـ الخآآآص


؟؟؟؟

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى

 :Frown:

----------


## سهاري2009

بنا ت منو يقدر ايوفرلي كريم الشاي الاخضر الاصلي ...

----------


## ام_خلوف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بنات الله يخليكن ابا جلابيات روعه وبسعر زين لاني ابا اكثر عن وحده

بس بليز ابا شي ذوقه حلو بليييييييز ووالوان حلوة من بيساعدني ترا ذوقي وايد صعب وبعدني ماحصلت الي اباه اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## كلي برآءه

بنات ابي اي شي يخص البلاك بيري

----------


## سيدة القلم

بنات ابغي اساور ماركات
اللي تقدر توفر لي للتسليم الفوري اكون شاكره لها لو تراسلني

----------


## قلب شجي

السلااااااااااام عليكم

لو سمحت بناات ابا المشد الاندوونيسي 

ظرووووووري هالاسبوع على الاقل

----------


## سكينة النفس

ربيعة رختي شارية شنطة غاوية من السوق الصينــي ، شرآت المخمل والشموآ

وين القى شراتهن آو اذا حد يبيـع شرااتهن في العين او المنتدى اويوفرهن؟

----------


## مريوم11

السلام عليكم 

منوا من التاجرات تسوي فواتير واكياس بنفس الدزاين .......ضروري

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور اصليه فقط ديور محد يراسلنى لماركات ثانيه

----------


## أم ميثووه

سااااااااعدوني خواتي التاجرات....


خواتي التاجرات انا مره من 3سنوات خذت من عند وحده من التاجرات((جلبيات الماركات))بربري"ديو"شانيل"لوي..........."قطن نص كم ولا يتكرفسن ولا يوبرن ولا يقفطن قسم بالله
لين الحين استعملهن"صدق روعه الله يجزاها الف الف خير طول عمرها يارب ووفقها ويرزقها من كل حلاله"

المهم انا ضيعت اسمها وابا هالكنادير ضرووووووري حق البيت كانن...بليييييييييييييز الي عندها هالكنادير اتراسلني ع الخاص
لا اطنشون طلبي والسموحه منكم...............لا هنتن


وابا فديتكن التاجره الي تبيع صندوق السوع والخواتم ضروري ع الخاص مع صور بليييييييييييييز

@تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي@

----------


## شهد المناعي

ابي كب كيك يكووون لذييييييذ بليز اهم شي ان مايكون نفس الطعم يعني اقصد الطبقه اللي فوق الطعم يختف مابي كله نفس الشي الصراحه اللي ذقته قبل من كذا تاجره حسيته عااادي جدا ياريت لو اجرب شي يديد بناتات  :Smile:

----------


## manar5617

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منوا من التاجرات تسوي فواتير واكياس بنفس الدزاين .......ضروري


انا كمان اريد

----------


## وجع قلب

خواتي عزيزاتي ......... بغيت منكن لانجري وأقمصة نوم فري سايز بلييز .. ويكون التوصيل سلم واستلم .. 

راسلوني ع الخاص وطرشولي الكتالوووج ........... مشكوورااااااااات

----------


## دمووووع

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منوا من التاجرات تسوي فواتير واكياس بنفس الدزاين .......ضروري


 

انا بعد ابا نفس الطلب
وياليت عالخاص  :Smile:

----------


## روز العرب

السلام عليكم
خواتي بغيت توزيعات حق ليلة الحنا
اذا حد عنده افكار ممكن شو تكون 
او اذا حد عنده هالتوزيعات وباسعار حلوة
ضروري بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

> سااااااااعدوني خواتي التاجرات....
> 
> 
> خواتي التاجرات انا مره من 3سنوات خذت من عند وحده من التاجرات((جلبيات الماركات))بربري"ديو"شانيل"لوي..........."قطن نص كم ولا يتكرفسن ولا يوبرن ولا يقفطن قسم بالله
> لين الحين استعملهن"صدق روعه الله يجزاها الف الف خير طول عمرها يارب ووفقها ويرزقها من كل حلاله"
> 
> المهم انا ضيعت اسمها وابا هالكنادير ضرووووووري حق البيت كانن...بليييييييييييييز الي عندها هالكنادير اتراسلني ع الخاص
> لا اطنشون طلبي والسموحه منكم...............لا هنتن
> 
> ...


انا بعد اذا ممكن اريد نفس هالجلابيات

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي التاجرات،،،،عندي كم طلب

1.من عندها شيء يرفع الصدر لما الوحده تلبس اللانجري يعني مايبين مب شرات الستيان يبين
2.من التاجره إلي تبيع اكسسوارات للريول من خلخال وأشياء ثانيه

----------


## كسوله

لوسمحتوا خواتي انا بغيت اسال عن وحده تبيع غسول او كريم (ماذكر شو بالضبط) بس كان حق المنطقه الحساسه وكان بالمسك وكانت تبيعه ب 50 درهم اعتقد . اتمنى اني القاها لاني من متى ادورها ..
وشكرا

----------


## Dubai Dream

انا ابي حد يشتريلي اغراض من موقع امازوووون ياليت تراسلني عالخاص اللي تقدر.. بس بشرط الطلبية توصل في خلال اسبوع او 10 ايام بالكثييييييير

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

ضرووووووريي
اللي يبيعن لانجري
ابغي لانجري على شكل كورسية 
ياليت اللي عندها اتطرشلي الصور عالخاص

----------


## Om Nour

أنا بعد اريد أكياس اتكون قاعدتها عريضه يعني حوالي الي 30 سم الي عندها ياريت تراسلني

----------


## glbe

ستيان للمناسبات االاعراس ..|

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

من التاجره إلي تبيع حلويات مثل نوتله وكت كات إلي نوعيته مب موجود عندنا بس برا

----------


## البروج

منو اتعرف التاجرة اللي اطرش باقات ورد لأي مكان ؟

----------


## softqueen

خواتي .. ياريت ادلوني على اللي تبيع دخون وعود .. بس يكونن حلواات وغاااويات

----------


## سيدة القلم

مرحبا 
بغيت اكسسوارات ماركات
ال في و بوتيغا وهيرميس
بالذات اساور يد
للبيع الفوري اذا ممكن

----------


## أحلى ملك

> *السلام عليكم حبوبات 
> 
> أبى بلوزات
> 
> طويلة ليييين بعد الركبة >>> تصلح للبس علي الجينز يعنى 
> 
> أشكال روعة .... وأسعار أروووووووووووع
> 
> قياس أكس لارج ... نوعية القماش تكون فضفاضة يعنى ما تلصق علي الجسم
> ...



أكرررررررررررررر

----------


## ام عزوني

مرحبآآ بنات ,,

بغيت اسألكم عن شريطة لف الهدايا اللي عليها اسم منو التاجره اللي تسويها ,,؟

----------


## al_amal80

> الغاليات منو تقدر ادلني ع اللي يقدر يوفر لي 
> جهاز تطبيق الملابس
> المشد اللي ينلبس من تحت الصدر لفوق الركبة
> الفاصل اللي يحطونه تحت الباب للحماية من الحشرات.
> وهذي صورته
> http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...dae26c260c.gif
> http://uaewomen.net/upload//view.php?file=dae26c260c
> 
> وكل الشكر الجزيل مقدما.

----------


## rose_dxb

كفرات بلاك بيري بولد تنفع للاعراس .. مابا الكرستال الجاهز العادي ابا اشيا مميزة .. وياليت تكون من دبي عشان اقدر اطرشلها الدريول لان العرس هالوويك اند ....

----------


## دهن_العود

حبيباتي 

في بنيه عندنا كانت عارضه ماسكات للشعر بالنكهات

مب ام مهره لااااااا

في وحده ثانيه عارشه البلسم انواع واشكال 

يا هو ماسك او بلسم ايخلي الشعر ناعم 


اتمنه اللي تعرفها اطرشلي عالخاااااااااااص

وهي تاجره ذهبيه او فضيه 

مب برونزيه

----------


## بنت بوها زايد

أبي مغربية راقية وحلوووة حق يوم الجمعة هذي سعرها يكون معقول .

والأفضل ما تتجاوز الـ400 درهم.

----------


## *فراولة*

ابا منتوجات اويانتال برينسيس ..
الديودرانت..البودرة .. الكولكشن .. عطر الكماليا ..
واذا متوفر كريم اساس او ارواج و بودرة ...
طبعا السعر مناسب

----------


## سكووون الليل

أبغي فستان حرير لسهره بسيط وايد حركته فالصدر بس وقصته فرنسيه 
قياس لارج والصدر عاري ... وعادي لو كان شيفون ناعم بنفس المواصفات 
بس انا مستعيله ابغيه خلال هاليومين 
اتريا ردودكن

----------


## الهنوف1

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع نفس الآله دائرية الشكل لونها ابيض... تشل الشعر ...ومعاها لوشن أو زيت لتقليل نمو الشعر ..؟؟؟..

----------


## شمه حمد

منو من التاجرات ألي تبيع سائل المسك ومرش المسك 

حصلت وايد تاجرات بس هيه ما حصلتها وأنا أبا من عندها ألي تعرفها ترسل لي رابط ملفها

^
^
خلاص حصلتها

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا مشقر قوي حيل ويخف الشعر ... وحدة طرشت لي صورة على الخاص بس مسحته ونسيتها من ...
المهم الي عندها مشقر قوي طرش لأني مليت من حساسية الخيط ولا الحبوب وغيرة ...

وأبا بعد شنطة بس تكون راقية وبسعر معقول ... وشنكة مكياج صغيرة ... وبوك 

وأبا نعال مسطحة حلوة ...

----------


## هجير الشمس

السلاااااام عليكم

عزيزاتي فيه وحده كانت تبيع سجادة الجيب على درهم ونص

دار راسي وانا ادورها 
المهم

ياليت تراسلني ع الخاص لاني ابي كميه منها

واهم شئ يكون التوصيل سلم واستلم

----------


## عيوني تفداه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا تاجرات
ابغي خيوط كروشيه اللي هن القطن المصري"maxi" 
اللي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## احتاجك..

بنات أبا كلبشات تكون قوية (مب مال يهال بسرعه يتبطل) بأي سعر ضروري

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

الغاليات الي يبيعن أو يأجرن فساتين مصممين
ممكن يطرشولي عالخاص صور او عناوينهم 
بلييييز ^^

----------


## سلطانة الغرام

اريد استاند توزيعات ولادي ضروري

----------


## مس حرقوصه

السلام عليكم .., 


لو سمحتن ابا وحده تبيع جهاز الواكس .. مب الكبير 

الصغير واللي يتعبى من داخل وله روائح مثل الفانيلا .. ’ 

بليز ردو علي ضرووري ..’

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

السلاااااام عليكم

عزيزاتي فيه وحده كانت تبيع سجادة الجيب على درهم ونص

دار راسي وانا ادورها 
المهم

ياليت تراسلني ع الخاص لاني ابي كميه منها

واهم شئ يكون التوصيل سلم واستلم

----------


## سراب الغلا

أبا بعد شنطة بس تكون راقية وبسعر معقول ... وشنطة مكياج صغيرة ( الي تنحط في شنطة العادية ) ... وبوك ... ومعلاق شنط الراقي 

وأبا نعال مسطحة حلوة ...


شنطة مكياج مثل ذي تقريبا وياليت اصغر

----------


## كوين فاشن

*من يومين شفت تاجره اتبيــع* 
*هالجهاز اللي يحطون فيه الألبان ( للأطفال )** ع35 درهم بسسسسسس* *
واللبان معاه مجـــــانا*  
*نفس هذا تقريبا* 

 

*بلييييييييز ابا رابط موضوع التاجره .. او ختتواصل وياي التاجره ع الخاص بلييييييييييز* 

*في انتظارررررررررررررركم*

----------


## شهد المناعي

التااااااااااااااااااااجــــــــــــــره ام بشر ياريت تتواصلين معاي ماعليج امر .........

----------


## عواشهـ

> *من يومين شفت تاجره اتبيــع* 
> *هالجهاز اللي يحطون فيه الألبان ( للأطفال )** ع35 درهم بسسسسسس* *
> واللبان معاه مجـــــانا*  
> *نفس هذا تقريبا* 
> 
>  
> 
> *بلييييييييز ابا رابط موضوع التاجره .. او ختتواصل وياي التاجره ع الخاص بلييييييييييز* 
> 
> *في انتظارررررررررررررركم*





انا بعد ابا

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي فستان سهره بسيط يكون حرير او شيفون ناعم 
ابغي قصته فرنسيه والموديل بس عالصدر الصدر عاري
قياس لارج ... ابغيه ضروري هاليومين 
اتمنى تساعدوني

----------


## سراب الغلا

باجي اخر شي محفظة ومشكوووووووووووووووووووورين 

كملوا جميلكم ابا محفظة ضروري الي عندها طرش على خااااااص 

ونسيت علاقة شنطة ومشكورين

----------


## الفارسـ&

مرحبا بنات

منو يقدر يوفرلي شنط كلوي بأسعار حلوة..

----------


## أم شهد2010

> *من يومين شفت تاجره اتبيــع* 
> *هالجهاز اللي يحطون فيه الألبان ( للأطفال )** ع35 درهم بسسسسسس* *
> واللبان معاه مجـــــانا*  
> *نفس هذا تقريبا* 
> 
>  
> 
> *بلييييييييز ابا رابط موضوع التاجره .. او ختتواصل وياي التاجره ع الخاص بلييييييييييز* 
> 
> *في انتظارررررررررررررركم*




وانا ابي بعد

----------


## أم شهد2010

أبي التاجرات اللي عندهم تنزيلات على مكياج forever



ارجو ارسال رابط الموضوع ولو تعرفون وحده اسعارها حلوة ياليت تراسلوني 


مشكوورات

----------


## شوكليت توي

> *من يومين شفت تاجره اتبيــع* 
> *هالجهاز اللي يحطون فيه الألبان ( للأطفال )** ع35 درهم بسسسسسس* *
> واللبان معاه مجـــــانا*  
> *نفس هذا تقريبا* 
> 
>  
> 
> *بلييييييييز ابا رابط موضوع التاجره .. او ختتواصل وياي التاجره ع الخاص بلييييييييييز* 
> 
> *في انتظارررررررررررررركم*




وانا بعد ابا

----------


## امووووره

بغيت العدسات الدائرية إلي تكبر العين

----------


## pink.dreams

السلام عليكم،،
لو سمحتو بغيت اسم أو رابط التاجرة اللي تسوي أساور وتعليقات بالحروف والأسامي

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *من يومين شفت تاجره اتبيــع* 
> *هالجهاز اللي يحطون فيه الألبان ( للأطفال )** ع35 درهم بسسسسسس* *
> واللبان معاه مجـــــانا*  
> *نفس هذا تقريبا* 
> 
>  
> 
> *بلييييييييز ابا رابط موضوع التاجره .. او ختتواصل وياي التاجره ع الخاص بلييييييييييز* 
> 
> *في انتظارررررررررررررركم*


جـــآااااري الانتظــــآاااار

----------


## smily

منو ممكن توفر لي جواتي أو نعل وانتو الكرامة مسكرة من جدام وكعب عالي بحيث يكون في توازن بين المقدمة عند الأصابع ومن الخلف وبسعر معقول

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *من يومين شفت تاجره اتبيــع* 
> *هالجهاز اللي يحطون فيه الألبان ( للأطفال )** ع35 درهم بسسسسسس* *
> واللبان معاه مجـــــانا*  
> *نفس هذا تقريبا* 
> 
>  
> 
> *بلييييييييز ابا رابط موضوع التاجره .. او ختتواصل وياي التاجره ع الخاص بلييييييييييز* 
> 
> *في انتظارررررررررررررركم*


*وووووووووووووووينج يا تااااااااااااجره *__*

ماخليت مكان مادووورتج ! حتى القوووقل !

بلييييز بــنااااااااات منووو التاجره اللي اتبيعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



خلاص حصلت طلبي عند التاجره : ميثه الحلوه  :Smile: 

شكرا بنات

----------


## Amo0one

أبغي لوح القراءة المضيء .. أو اللي تعرف وين ينبااع 

أنا اعرف انه سعره 5 دراهم تقريبا .. انا بشترييه لو 15 درهم ..

----------


## random

*
بنات انا من العيييييييييييين

و عندي مناسبه قريبه ان شاااء الله

و ابى وحده تمكيجني مكياج خفيف جداااا .. و تقدر تيني البيت ؟؟

اللي تقدر تراسلني بليز*

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

تاجرااااااااااااااااااااات الاكل بليييييييز اللي اكلهن ماعليه كلام ونضيف والواثقه منه تيني خاااص 
بس ابي صحون لشخص واحد مب تقولي اقل طلبيه جدر شو اسويبه هالجدر اللي تسوي على القد تراسلني وتاجرات السويت اللي بسكوت وجذي ويكون زقرتي بعد لشخص تراسلني والسمـــــــــــــــوحه

----------


## دهن_العود

منو تقدر اتوفري هالكتاااااااااااااااب


كيف تختارين جنس مولودك

----------


## ام ناصروحنين

*خواتي بنات الامارت مطلوب هالماركه GHD irons

من سيراميك الشعر

اليي شافته بالسوق جم سعره ومنو من خواتي التاجرات توفره لي 




بلييييييييييييييييييز*

----------


## سيدة الوروود

> *من يومين شفت تاجره اتبيــع* 
> *هالجهاز اللي يحطون فيه الألبان ( للأطفال )** ع35 درهم بسسسسسس* *
> واللبان معاه مجـــــانا*  
> *نفس هذا تقريبا* 
> انا بعد ابغي منه 
> 
>  
> 
> *بلييييييييز ابا رابط موضوع التاجره .. او ختتواصل وياي التاجره ع الخاص بلييييييييييز* 
> ...

----------


## mnasi

السلام عليكم 

منو من الخواات تقدر توفر لي شاي يابووجي

تراسلني ع الخاااص

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم حبوبات 

أبى بلوزات

طويلة ليييين بعد الركبة >>> تصلح للبس علي الجينز يعنى 

أشكال روعة .... وأسعار أروووووووووووع

قياس أكس لارج ... نوعية القماش تكون فضفاضة يعنى ما تلصق علي الجسم

وبليز ما أبى أشياء مبهرجة يعنى أبى أشكال تكون فورمال يعنى تصلح للدوام أكثر شئ

ويا حبذا لو كانت التاجرة بالشارجة او عجمان وأقدر أمر أخذهم عنها 

وإن شاء الله بكون زبونتها دووووووووووووم 

أترياكم علي الخاص مع الصور أكييييد ومشكورين مقدماً 


أو اللى تعرف مكان يبيع بأسعار معقولة في الشارجة أو عجمان حبيباتى تخبرنى وجزاها الله خيراً

----------


## ريما 17

خواتي ادور مانيكن

علشان اعرض عليها الثياب

و سعر حلووو بليز !!

----------


## مناكير فوشية

ابغي تاجرة تطلب من الصين
ضروووووووووووووري
و اتكون جاادة لاني صدق جادة!
بنتظاركن تاجرات ^.^

----------


## ام المزيون

*بنااااااااااات
خاطري محاشي ومعكرونه بالبشاميل
^_^
يااااريت لو احصل وحده تسويلي من بوظبي 
وابيه مضبووووووووووط شغل عدل ^_^ اكل ايدي وراااه ههههههههههه*

----------


## mnasi

وييين تااجرات الشااي "يابوجي"

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى دلكة سودانيه اصليه ومضمونه النتائج

----------


## دلوعة 2005

منو التاجره الي تبيه جلابيات الدانتيل وكان سعرهم 100 درهم ياريت تتواصل وياي بالخاص

----------


## أمـ الحلويـن

الغوالي اخوي بيعرس وبغيت له هو وحرمته هديه بسيطه شوي والميزانيه 700 الى 800
ساعدوني بأسرع وقت

----------


## انسام الحنين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بغيت وحدة توفرلي طلبيتي من موقع اجنبي بعمولة بسيطة 

طبعا التاجرة موجودة معانا بالمنتدى بس مااعرف اسمها وهي تقدر توفرلنا قمصان نوم وملابس رجالية ونسائية وياريت تشوف ردي ع الموضوع 

وشكرا

----------


## اونومومينتو

بنات منو عندها الملكان اللي تقدرين تسوين له المكياج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نصابو

:Big Grin:  آبا آبا آبـــــــــــــآ
بجـــايم ... برموووووووده طبعآ .. تعرفون احينه حر خخخخخخ
بس مايكون الصروال وايد قصير
يعني تحت الركبه بوااايد وفووق اليوووزه
ونص كووووم مش كت ..
مابا مال خيمة عيمان
مابا مال الكافور
مابا مال المصانع 
وشكرااا هههههههههه
يعني ابا شي حلوووو والسعر ترا مش مهم الله يطول بـ عمر امايه  :Big Grin: 
ابا شي زين زين زين

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

وصفه او اي شي لفقدان الكرش مربيه من اسبوعين وابى كرشتي تخف

اللي عندها منتج مظمون اميه في الميه وعليه ظمان اذا مااخازت الكرشه يتم استرجاع البيزات

لاتظحكون علي هاي سياسيه بعظ الشركات بعد..

تعبنا نوفر فلوس ووتروح هوااااااء مب ع بنك انا هع

----------


## البنات 3

مرحبآآ،

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر هالشي 





الحديده اللي اقدر اسكر السواره او السلسله ،، هي مثل اللي تقبض او تمسك الخيوط وفي نهايتها حلقه دائريه (ادخل منها السلاسل )؟؟

عالعموم شوفو موضوعي ,, 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=702359

( انا لقيت كل شي ، بس بقالي هذي الأداه مالقيتها  :Frown:  )

واللي تقدر تساعدني بليز تقولي ،، 

ومشكورين 


ملاحظة: حقوق الصور محفوظه للتاجره rayo0oma وتسمحلي لاني خذت الصور من مواضيعها..

----------


## قلب اسود

مساء الخير ,,,,,,, اول شي شكر كبيييييييير لكل التاجرات الحلوات اللي طرشوليه رواابط نظارات الراي باي وماقصرن 

الحييييييييييييين ابا نظارااااااااااات رجاااااااااااااااليه روووعه وشيك بلييز اتريا ردودكن

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا المنيكان اللي احط عليه مكياج والعب بشعرها^^

----------


## Amo0one

Ab Circle Pro™

وييين أقدر أحصل ها الجهااز بسعر حلوووو .. 
اللي تدل المكاان تخبرني .. أو اللي عندها وسعره حلوو تخبرني

----------


## heno212

هلا حبايبي بغيت منيكان لعرض الفساتين....

مطلوب منيكان مطلوب منيكان منو توفر لي.....

----------


## HONG

ابي ملابس صلاه واحد للكبار
وواحد لبنيه عشر سنوات ^^

----------


## HONG

اللي متوفر عندها حزام يشد البطن 

او شي يكسر دهون البطن وينحت 

مره شفت اعلان بالتلفزيون مال حزام يسوي مساج للبطن ويشده 

اللي عندها على الخاص بليز

----------


## al_amal80

ابي رابط ميثة الحلوة عشان اخذ من هذا

----------


## HONG

> اللي متوفر عندها حزام يشد البطن 
> 
> او شي يكسر دهون البطن وينحت 
> 
> مره شفت اعلان بالتلفزيون مال حزام يسوي مساج للبطن ويشده 
> 
> اللي عندها على الخاص بليز


للرفع..

وبعد ملابس صلاه للكبار وصغار "بنات"

----------


## شهد المناعي

(هههههه جنه قلم فلمستر لووول)

اللي تقدر توفر لي قلم الحواجب مب شرط شرات اللي بالصوره وبسعر حلو تراسلني

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

منو التاجره اللي تسوي توزيعات هدايا
بس على شكل بوكس كبير
وفيه المدخن والدخون وشي عطورات وياه

اللي تعرفها بليييز اطرشلي رابط ملفها

----------


## [email protected] [email protected]

الــــــــــسلام عليكم 


طلبـــــــــــتكم عندي عزيمه عقب اسبوعين تقريبا .. عزيمه فصاله وابغي 


نـــعااااال كعب كرمكم الله

لوووونه وردي فاااااااااااااااااقع فااااااااااقع فااااااااااااقع 

هع هع هع لانه فستاني جي لونه ويااسوود 
مااباا اسود ابغي وردي فااقع 

ساعدووني اي تاجره تبيع نعله طرشوولي اللينك وبكوون شااكره لكم

----------


## هند0

ابغي ملابس صلاه للكبار باسعار معقوله

----------


## Miss Jo0ouri

منوه تقدر توفرلي الودعة العزبة او ما يعرف بالصدفة البحرية

----------


## مرايم2000

أبغي القطع مع شيلهن ورووووعه وغريبات....

----------


## مرايم2000

أبغي حد ايسوي أكل للعزايم ويكون نظيف ولذيذ ...وعيش ولحم ولحم تنور...من العين

----------


## اميرة الورد1

اريد تاجرة تسويلي ميدالية برقم السيارة....

----------


## احتاجك..

ممكن رابط العضوة خالتي قماشة بليز

----------


## glbe

كريم آســآس للجسم..~

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي قطع قطن مع شيلهن فحدود 45 درهم 

وابغي مكينة خياطه صغيره للبيت 

ومخاوير حلوه للكبار والبنات الصغار بس القطع تكون حلوه مايفج لونها لاني جربت خذت من وحده اول لبسه حلوات بس من انغسلن طار لونهن الخامه هب شي

----------


## جـورية العين

اريد من التاجرات الي في الدوله 

اريد صابون غار ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## بزنس كارد

ادور المشد الاندونيسي اللي طوله 20 متر

----------


## أمــــۈِۈِلـه

:Salam Allah: 

بنات منو تعرف التاجره اللي عندها ارقام للموبايل وابغي الرقم يكون فاتوره وواتصالات 
وبسعر اوكي ^^

اللي تعرف التاجره ياريت تحط لي الرابط ...^^

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## عذاب_العين

السلام عليكم مرحبا 

ابا تاجره تطلب لي من موقع فكتوريا سيكرت .. 
هالقميص 
قياس اسمول 
ولون وردي
وها الرابط 

وبليز ترسل لي السعر بالدرهم مع التوصيل ومع عمولتها وكل شي .. 

ومشكورين ما تقصرون

----------


## انسام الحنين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بغيت وحدة توفرلي طلبيتي من موقع اجنبي بعمولة بسيطة 
> 
> طبعا التاجرة موجودة معانا بالمنتدى من الامارات بس مااعرف اسمها وهي تقدر توفرلنا قمصان نوم وملابس رجالية ونسائية وياريت تشوف ردي ع الموضوع 
> 
> وشكرا

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

ابا تاجره امينه ميه بالميه 
تطلب لي من موقع 

اهم شي الامانه وتاخذ نسبة بسيطة شرات باقي التاجرات

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي 

من التاجره إلي تبيع ملابس بدلات رااااقيه وماركه للأولاد عمر 5سنوات

----------


## mnasi

> اللي متوفر عندها حزام يشد البطن 
> 
> او شي يكسر دهون البطن وينحت 
> 
> مره شفت اعلان بالتلفزيون مال حزام يسوي مساج للبطن ويشده 
> 
> اللي عندها على الخاص بليز




واناا بعد اباا شي يشد البطن المشكله جسمي يضعف بس الكرش ماالهاا حل

----------


## mnasi

مرحباا بناات 

امم منو من التااجرات تبييييع راافع الصدر الشفاااف في وحده من التااجرات طرشت لي لانجري فيه بس انمحت الرساله

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

الغوالي من فترة شفت عضوة اتبيع صناديق اللي ينحط فيهن ملابس داخليه بشكل مرتب 

بس ما اعرف شو اسمها منو تقدر اتساعدني


وبعد ابا العضوة اللي اتسوي قلادة ذهب بالاسامي بارك الله فيكن

----------


## أم سلامه2006

هلا بالغاليات


فديتكن ابغي رابط البنيه اللي تكتب على الورد بليييييز ظرووووووووري


وابغيى البنت اللي اتبيع تحاميل الرمان والملح

واللي تعرف وحده تمسح فالعين اتكون اوكيه اطرشلي رقمها وبكون شاكره لها

----------


## فيض القمر

محتاجه عارضات لميكب بليز

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

ابا تاجره امينه ميه بالميه 
تطلب لي من موقع 
www.bidz.com
اهم شي الامانه وتاخذ نسبة بسيطة شرات باقي التاجرات
+
ابغي بوكس الساعات 
2 يسد 20 ساعه

----------


## mnasi

> الغوالي من فترة شفت عضوة اتبيع صناديق اللي ينحط فيهن ملابس داخليه بشكل مرتب 
> 
> بس ما اعرف شو اسمها منو تقدر اتساعدني
> 
> 
> وبعد ابا العضوة اللي اتسوي قلادة ذهب بالاسامي بارك الله فيكن




واناا بعد اباا شراات الاخت

----------


## bsmah

السلام عليكم 

يا تاجرات بلييز ساعدوني 

اختي في شهرها التاسع واتدور على ريبونات ( شريط للف الهدايا ) نقدر نكتب عله اسم البيبي او اي شي نباه 
مره شفت وحده من التاجرات اتسويه بس ما حيد اسمها بليييييز ساعدوني

----------


## حرمة عمر

انا ابغي منتجات بارتنر لوف فاللي تبيع تطرشلي 
وفي وحدة في الصيني تبيع ياليت اللي تعرف تطرش لي بلييييز

----------


## ام مـوزة

*ابا قمصان للسفر *

----------


## سوسو77

> مرحباا بناات 
> 
> امم منو من التااجرات تبييييع راافع الصدر الشفاااف في وحده من التااجرات طرشت لي لانجري فيه بس انمحت الرساله


أنا ودي منه بعد ..

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

الغوالي من فترة شفت عضوة اتبيع صناديق اللي ينحط فيهن ملابس داخليه بشكل مرتب 

بس ما اعرف شو اسمها منو تقدر اتساعدني


وبعد ابا العضوة اللي اتسوي قلادة ذهب بالاسامي بارك الله فيكن

----------


## cυτəчαн

*صباح الورد

أممم ، منوه تعرف وين بحصل الحناء الأبيض في الإمارات ؟

أو 

إذا في وحده تبيعه هنيه في الإمارات .. ؟*

----------


## ...الفراشة...

مرحبا
منو تقدر توفرلي قطع لبرتي اصلية
ياليت اللي تقدرتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## ورده نرجس

عندي صورة جلابيه ابا نفسها بس مب عارفه كيف انولها فالموضوع ........
الجلابيه شفتها فمنتدى ثاني ...
جلابيه فخمه

----------


## Um 3baiD

بغيت تاجره متواجده فـ امريكا ؛
ممكن انها اتوفرلي اغراض من اهنـــاك ‘
او من مواقـع توصيلها فـ حدود امريكا بس ؟ ,.
بالعمولــه الي تطلبها ..

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي الي يبيعون ابواك نسائيه مستطيله مب المربعه بحيث تفتحينها تكون الفلوس بالطول فيها 
وابغي شنط ماركات اصليه

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

صور قمصان نوم حلوه اكشخ فيها بعد النفاس اللي عندها صور تطرش وتكون التاجره من راك عسب فلوس التوصيل

----------


## ارمانيه

الل عندها مثبت كريستال اصلي ابي 2 ضروري

----------


## mnasi

ويين التااجراات

ماااحد رد علي عن حاامل
الصدر الشفااف

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

بغيت Iphone 3GS للبيع اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه
بس سعره ما يتعدى الــ 1000 درهم

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

مشد حراررررري

----------


## جـورية العين

اريد من التاجرات الي في الدوله 

ما اقدر اروح البريد استلم 

اريد التوصيل للبيت وبسرعه 

اريد عشبه اداد وعكر 

الي وياها اتراسلني

----------


## احتاجك..

> ممكن رابط العضوة خالتي قماشة بليز

----------


## احتاجك..

بنات أبا هدية حق ماماتي فديتها

هي تتخبل عالشنط 

فأبا شنطة ماركة ويا بوك ويكونون اصليات 100% واسعارهم مناسبة

وما أبا بربري 

ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري أبا افرحها^^


هي صح لو الشنط متوفرة ف البلاد بيكون احسن بدال ما اتريا وايد

----------


## بنت الغلا

بنااات بغيت كريم مضمون للبياض المناطق الداكنه فالجسم 

بس الله يخليكم شيء مضمون و ماله اي اثار جانبيه

----------


## العاش مانع

بغيت كميه من هذا الدواء sepet arum 
ماعرف انزلالصوره بس موجوده فقوقل موجود في اندونيسيا

----------


## مرت حبيبي

خواتي لو سمحتوا أبي رابط ملف التاجرة " دلوعة أمها " لأني ما حصلتة 
ضروري

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد حد يسويلي بنر لو سمحتوا

----------


## هديل المشاعر

السلام عليكم

بغيت اسأل اذا في احد من التاجرات ممكن يوفر لي عجينة المرزبان اللي يزينون فيها الكيك اهي من السكر

و نقدر نتحكم فيها و نفردها و نقطعها مثل ما نبي 

و هم ابي الشغلات اللي نزين فيها الكب كيك و الكيك مثل اقلام الجيل اللماعة او اللي مو لماعة

حبات الــ icing اللي تكون على اشكال ورود و قلوب و بيبي و حيوانات و تنتكل

اللي تقدر توفرها لي تراسلني على الخاص و تحط لي الاسعار

----------


## فوارس

هلا خواتي

ابي اعرف اذا في تاجره تسوي او تبيع ازياء 

زي اماراتي

كندورة لبنت عمرها 11 سنه مع سروالها

والكندورة تكون قصيره والسروال باين

اذا ممكن ..فانا انتظر

----------


## جوري23

ابا مصحف القيام ضرووري 
انا من راك

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

ابا توزيعاات حق عرس اختي 

شي راقي ومرتب والسعررر مش مبالغ فيييه !!


بإنتظااركن ع الخااص

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي أبي لبس صلاة من 3 أو 4 قطع في حدود 150إلى 200ضروري وعاجل
ياليت الصور ع الخاص

----------


## fo0olh

اممممم انا ابا مانيكان ما يزيد سعره عن 150 يكون زين وبالايدين لعرض العبي وفي راس شكل حلو مع الشعر. وابا قمصان نوم تحت الركب بشوي فيها حركات غريبه وابا عباه خفيفه وفخمه في نفس الوقت وابا كفرات بلاك بيري 9700 بولد حلوه وغريبه اللي عنده اي شي من طلباتي اترياها ترد عليه

----------


## ام منةالله

السلام عليكم

ابحث عن مكياج فوريفر52 forever52 بأرخص سعر

و هل هية موجودة بالسوق بالامارات؟
و لو فيه اخت تدلني هل تباع بالكويت ام لا ؟ 

شكرااا

----------


## miss.vip.

بغيت اسأل اذا في احد من التاجرات ممكن يوفر لي عجينة المرزبان اللي يزينون فيها الكيك اهي من السكر

----------


## فزوره

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.
من وين أقدر أحصل على مكينه wax warming؟؟؟؟؟؟ المجوفه
دخييييييييييييييييييييكم صار لى سنه أدور عليه.ّّّّّّّّّّّّّ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## وجع قلب

السلام عليكم حبابيبي ........ منو عندها فساتين كييوت للبيت .. يعني شيفون حرير ....... الخ .. فاهمين قصدي صح

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

بليز عندي موديل
ابى افصل مثلهـ
^^

ابى وحده تفصل لي اياه بسعر مش غالي وايد
وايد وايد

انا مشكلتي ماقدر اظهر
فبليز اللي تقدر
يعني حتى لو مع خياط عادي

اهم شي تكون الوحده من راك افظل

----------


## شهد الحياة

محتاجه مسدس الاستراس

----------


## glbe

بنات في تاجره تبيع كريم اساس للجسم ياليت
اللي تعرفها اطرش رابطها ضروري باسرع وقت..~

----------


## هذا الغلا

السلام عليكم 
خواتي حبيت أسأل عن تلبيسة الفساتين (الكيس الي في سحاب الي تنحط فيه الفساتين) في مرة وحد كانت تبيعهم 
محتايتنهم ضروري
الي يعرف يخبرن لو سمحتوا

وشكرا

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

ابا تاجره امينه ميه بالميه 
تطلب لي من موقع 

يمنع وضع روابط لمواقع خارجيه

----------


## fantk_z3ab

منو اتبيع شراشف+لحف مع الحشوه مخيوطه معاها ..

----------


## فجر الإمارات

السلام عليكم 
أبا وحدة تطلب سيديات من النت والدفع اباه سلم واستلم

----------


## om ryami

ابا الالعاب الزوجية وااسعارهن واكثر لعبة فيها يندمجون فيها الريلييل (تحدي مثلا.....)

وابا الحنه اللي ينعم الشعر وتغلظه ...

وابا جل النكهات...

بليز طرشوا لي ع الخاص وثااانكس

----------


## Sugar & Spice

السلام عليكم 

بغيت كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700 

ألوان متعدده منوه عندها !!

----------


## فوآغي

ابغــي وحده اتفصـلي *شيـل ســاري* ..

----------


## HONG

توزيعات البسكوت اللي داخل قراطيس 
اللي تعرف وحده من بوظبي ونظيف وسعر حلو تخبرني

----------


## ام المزيون

> *بنااااااااااات
> خاطري محاشي ومعكرونه بالبشاميل
> ^_^
> يااااريت لو احصل وحده تسويلي من بوظبي 
> وابيه مضبووووووووووط شغل عدل ^_^ اكل ايدي وراااه ههههههههههه*

----------


## هذا الغلا

السلام عليكم 

شحالكم تاجراتنا 

انا بغييت التلبيسة اللي تحفظ الملابس من الغبار 

بلييييييييز متاجتنهـ ضروري بلييييز

----------


## ام المزيون

*بغيت الجهاز اللي ينحط في غرفة البيبي علشان نسمعه يوم يصيح !!!*

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي اذاممكن من التاجرات اريد منكن طلبين:

1. حابه البس شيء للصدر علشان يطلع الصدر مرفوع ومشدود تحت ملابس اللانجري وفساتين من دون البس الستيان.
2. أكياس إلي تحافظ على الملابس اليديده و اللانجري من غسيل الغساله

----------


## uae heart

السلام عليكم

منو تقدر توفر لي كابات ماركة أجنر

----------


## ام المزيون

من تقدر توفر لي كفرات الايفون ؟؟؟

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اللي تسوي اساور تراسلني

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

السلام عليكم خواتي 
بغيت الجلباب الطويل للسفر .. اباه وسيع و قطعته زينه .. بغيت لون بيج و بني و كحلي ..
لأني كله البس العباه في السفر فحبيت هالمره اغير و البس شيء ملون ..
و بعد بغيت اسكارفات من الي يثبتون على الراس ..

و بارك الله فيكم و مشكورين مقدما ..

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت افصل عبي حق العيد بس اتكون راقيه و اسعارها مناسبه ،،

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

> هلا خواتي اذاممكن من التاجرات اريد منكن طلبين:
> 
> 1. حابه البس شيء للصدر علشان يطلع الصدر مرفوع ومشدود تحت ملابس اللانجري وفساتين من دون البس الستيان.
> 2. أكياس إلي تحافظ على الملابس اليديده و اللانجري من غسيل الغساله


انا بعد ابغي مثل طلبها


وبنااات فديتكم منو التاجره اللي كانت تسوي هدايا في اشكال معينه (الصناديق)
اشكالهم يكونن مثل القلب اللي ينفتح وداخله المدخن والدخون والعطور
وشي شكل ثاني مثل الكتاب
وشي شكل قريب من الجيتار

بلييييز بنات اباها ضروري


يزااهم الله خير في تاجرات راسلوني على المناديس
بس اسمحولي مب هاللي ابغيه

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

خواتي الي يبيعن قمصان طويله ينفعن للسفر وسكارفات تراسلني
ويكون اسعارها معقوله

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد حد يسويلي بنر

----------


## dnyailwalah

> خواتي الي يبيعن قمصان طويله ينفعن للسفر وسكارفات تراسلني
> ويكون اسعارها معقوله


 نفس الطلب 

ياريت تاجرات الي يطلبن من مواااقع اجنبيه يساعدنا بتوفير موقع لقمصان حوااامل صيفيه وتناسب السفر انا في حاجه لها

----------


## javachamp

بغيت تاجرة ثقه
اتييب لي جهاز الكتروني بحدود ال سته الاف درهم
ممكن?

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات بغيت حد يطلبلي من النت بس بنسبه قليله احيد في وحده كانت تطلب للبنات بدون نسبه 

انتظر الرد

----------


## mnasi

مرحبا بناات بناات منو تقدر تسويلي هديه حلوة

بس تكوون من الشاارجه عشاان الورد ماايذبل

----------


## ام ندى ...

اريد حلاوه بالمسك والحليب

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

ابغي تاجرة تطلب لي من موقع

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

> هلا خواتي اذاممكن من التاجرات اريد منكن طلبين:
> 
> 1. حابه البس شيء للصدر علشان يطلع الصدر مرفوع ومشدود تحت ملابس اللانجري وفساتين من دون البس الستيان.
> 2. أكياس إلي تحافظ على الملابس اليديده و اللانجري من غسيل الغساله


وينكن يا تااااااااااااااجرااااات

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور

----------


## مها جميرا

ابا وحده تسوي لبس مال اليهال .. بالكروشيه

----------


## صافيا

بنات منوه التاجره اللي تبيع جهاز الرقيه الشرعيه اللي يقرى على الماي....بنات ضروري..اللي تعرف لاتبخل على نفسها بالاجر....

----------


## علوه

ابي حد يطلب لي شي من امريكا والا من كندا 
ضروري بليز

----------


## ورديه الخد

مطلوب نوكيا ٧٢

----------


## om ryami

> ابا الالعاب الزوجية وااسعارهن واكثر لعبة فيها يندمجون فيها الريلييل (تحدي مثلا.....)
> 
> وابا الحنه اللي ينعم الشعر وتغلظه ...
> 
> وابا جل النكهات...
> 
> بليز طرشوا لي ع الخاص وثااانكس


‏!!‏

----------


## هدوء الروح

بنات منو التاجر الي تفصل فساتين عروس ضروري حق اختي

----------


## ثمرة حبنا

منو من التاجرات تبيع سكر الماركات؟؟

----------


## آمال الغد

> بنااات بغيت كريم مضمون للبياض المناطق الداكنه فالجسم 
> 
> بس الله يخليكم شيء مضمون و ماله اي اثار جانبيه


 
أنا بعد لو سمحتوو

----------


## غلا المزاريع

ابا استكرات لاب لو سمحتووووووووا

----------


## ::ملاك::

السلام عليكم

بغيت شيل للبيت.. منو توفر؟

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا الخيووط الحريرة اللي يسوون بها الاسااور 

مثل هذيلاا

----------


## DaNaT_'3zR

بنااات مين تقدر تطلب لي ال 

ipad case الاصلي 


ضرووووووووري

----------


## aserah_123

ابا اسوي طلبيه كب كييك 

ويكون الشغل مرتب .. 

منووو تروم تسويلي ؟؟

----------


## حوردبي

هلا وغلا بنات ..





ممكن حد فيكم يدلني على البنات اللي يبيعون كمفورتات ( كفرات للسراير ) في المنتدى .. ضروري ..



ودمتم سالمين ..

----------


## جلنار13

السلام عليكم ، بغيت توزيعات حلوووة ومبتكره للعرس ، وللحنه بعد... منوا عندها ؟

----------


## عسُۆلَـہ

مسآكن ورد حبوبآت

أمممم ؛ منو تعرف وين بحصل شنطة ديزآين شآنييل بس عليهآ علم UK .. !*
حصلت وحده بس صغيره ومش ديزآين شآنييل . . لي تعرف تفيدني .. 

و لآ هنتنَ

----------


## SPICY

ممكن حد يوفر لي عجينة المرزبان اللي يزينون فيها الكيك اهي من السكر

----------


## mariaa

اغبغي تاجرة تبيع مكياج اوفيس او ميك اب فور لايف

وابغي تاجرة الشراشف

----------


## غشاوي الليل

*ممكـن وحـدهُ . . تبيع كآميرآت كآنون آو نيكـونٌ . . !!*

----------


## cute pinko

منو التاجرات اللي يبيعون بناطيل اسكني بس ملونه او شكلها غريب سايز ميديم؟!!
و بعد قمصان مال الطلعه بس حلوه و ليجينز؟؟
ممكن تقولون لي اساميهن؟؟ ع الخاص

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا عود او عود معطر غااااااااااااااااااااوي بيكون هديه لشيوخ.. اباه يبط الراس على قولتهم....طرطرطرطرطرطر

----------


## نبض الإحساس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

قريت قبل فترة في المنتدى تاجرة ترسل باقات الولد إلى كل مكان في الامارات

ابي اسوي طلبية الباقة وارسلها في العين طبعا

موفقين

----------


## aserah_123

> ابا اسوي طلبيه كب كييك 
> 
> ويكون الشغل مرتب .. 
> 
> منووو تروم تسويلي ؟؟


.
.
.

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

ابغي هالبودره ضروووووري 

*oriental princess*

*http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...cd1f260b31.gif*

----------


## شمخاويه

بناااااااااااااات ساعدووووني 

ابا ارقام حريم يمكيجن ويسرحن في بوظبي وبالذات الشامخة وبني ياس 


يكون شغلهم حلو واسعااااااااااااااارهم معقوله 


اباهم حق مناسبة خاصة بيني وبين ريلي...

----------


## أم رفيعة

خواتي التاجرات منو منكم اتبيع اغراض لكب كيك من اوراق وللتزينه من سكر ملوني الخ 

انا شفت موضوعها بس الحينه مول لاقيتها ارجو مراسلتي بارك الله فيكم ظروري

----------


## HONG

ابى احفر اسم على بوك رجالي 

وابى طلبيه كيكه تكون جاهزه يوم الجمعه بتاريخ 21-05-2010

----------


## سميتك الغالي

بنات ابى التاجره لمعة خرز ضروري

----------


## ورديه الخد

Nokia E72

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

مرحبا الغوالي

أبغي كوشنات لون فضي او رصاصي او أبيض 

بس يكون 
يافرو او ترتر بالكامل او ريش

ياليت اللي عندها تساعدني

وبغيت بعد شرشف صغير للدزاين فالشبريه ويكون يا ترتر او فرو

الالوان فقط
فضي
رصاصي
أبيض

اللي تقدر توفرلي تراسلني عالخاص بالصور والاسعار

ضروووووووري

----------


## نووور دبي

خواتي بغيت رابط وحده تسوي زفات للمعاريس الشاعره نوف اهني عندنا في المنتدى

----------


## ام فطامي3

بنات امنوه اتبيع استكرات للجدار
قبل شفت وحده اتبيع بس للاسف مب متذكرة

----------


## الوطنية

فديتكم بغيت أكياس أو سلات ملابس الغسيل

واطقم الحمام
ومفارش الكوميدينات للحجرة وكفرات رووووعه
وبغيت طاولة للتلفزيون لحجرتي 
لأني ابي ارتب حجرتي واباها تطلع روووووووووووووعه وسبشل

----------


## الوطنية

فديتكم حبايبي اذا في حد يسوي كوشات للملجة بحدود 1000 ل 1500 
مع ستيج بغيت ضروري 

وبغيت صينية للعطور ومبخرة وعلبة البخور 
ضروري

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

ابغي حد يطلب لي من موقع

----------


## عــ وردة ــمر

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات ... منو تقدر توفرلي شنطة مكياج بكامل الادوات من جلوسات واي شدو واقلام كحل وماسكرا وبودرة وفاونديشن تراسلني بسرررررررعه لاني عندي مواصفات معينه حق البودرة والفاونديشن انا بيضه وابغي شي مناسب لبشرتي ويفتح ويهي اكثر لانه يشحب يوم اظهر مكان .... وبسعرر مناسب ... وماركه زينه .. 

وشكرااااااااااااا محتايتنه بسرررعه وضروووري ولاني مافهم في سوالف المكياج وايد وماعرف شو المناسب من الماركات ف يزاها الله كل خيررر الي بتقدر تساعدني

----------


## وصلاويـه23

منو تقدر توفر لي اجار

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى فون اسمه 
HTC Desire

----------


## um_dana

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال يا بنات المنتدى
ان شا الله بخير

قلت في خاطري محد بيساعدني غير بنات المنتدى 

الصرااااحة يا بنات ذوقي صعب
بغيت جلابية راااااااااااقية جدا 
البعض قال لي ليش ما تاخذين جلابية اللي ديزاينها مثل الفستان بس انا ما عرف وين تنباع هالجلاليب
ممكن اللي تقرأ موضوعي طرش لي الصور على الخاص
واللي بتعطيني رقم حرمة تبيع ممكن تكتب لي اسعارها تبدأ من وين الى وين
وسلامتكن*

----------


## small mimi

لو سمحتو أبا شريط الستان اللي يكتب عليه أسماء 
ضروري

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي بزم ديور

----------


## هند0

ابغي سوع ماركه في حدود 1000--او اقل

----------


## وجع قلب

بلييييز وبأقصى سرعة لأني يالسة أجهز هدية حق مرت أخووي .. أقمصة نووم طويلة أو فساتين كيوت للبيت

----------


## قلب قلبي1

تاجرات الشنط بليييييييز دشوا اهنيه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=706990

----------


## هند0

> ابغي سوع ماركه في حدود 1000--او اقل

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

خواتي ابا جلابيات دانتيل راقيه
من تقدر توفرلي باسعار معقوله
بغيت الصور والاسعار عالخاص

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي ميداليه بس ابغيه حلوووووووووووووه 

وابغي الكيس اي داخل نفس الكور او القلوب يطلع ريحه حلوه

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي وحده توفرلي كريمات مش لاقيتهم اللي هم 

روز 

بوهلي 

منيرفاا

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت تاجره تسويلي هــــــــــــديـــــــــــه

----------


## ام راشد448

منو التاجره اللي تبيع الالباس القطنيه التركيه 
ضرووووووووووووووري عندي مناسبه واااااايد قريبه

----------


## small mimi

مرحبا .. لو سمحتو بغيت .. او وين اقدر احصل 
طاولة الاب توب الى هي الخشبيه والى تكون ممتازه 
وشكرا

----------


## أحلام علي

ابي تاجرة تبيع جلاليب للعيد

^^

بحدود الالف

=)

----------


## قلب قلبي1

هلاا بنات شحالكم ابا التاجرات الي يبيعون شنط فوسفورية

----------


## hwages

السلام عليكم

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع الدخون السائل بكسرات العود الكمبودي ودخون زقة العروس

ارجوا ان تراسلني

----------


## أورااال

لو سمحتوا من ممكن توفرلي علب عينات الدخون نفس اللي عارضتنهم التاخرة غنااتي في موضوعها

بس ابى 200 حبه وبشكل عاااااااااااااجل

----------


## وصايف خلي

بغيت طقم ضيافه يتكون من سماط للاكل وغطا للدلال والفناجين والاكواب بغيتهم باسرع وقت اللي تفصل او تعرف وين اقدر احصلهم يا ليت تخبرني

----------


## اليامي مريامي

منو الي بتدلني عالريال الي يسوي النامليت في الشارجه او دبي واحد مواطن يزاها الله خير

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي توقيع في تاجره كانت عارضه تسوي تواقيع والدفع يكون تحويل رصيد بقيمة 20 درهم

----------


## ميميه88

كاميرا مراقبة الخدم تتركب بالسياره

----------


## سلامــــة

*خواتي بليــز ابا اسوي هديه رجاليه مع التغليف بسعر حلووو* 

*بسرعه خواتي*

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

شنطه صفرااااااااااااااا

تنوره تايقر ميديم سايز

----------


## دبويه2007

:Salam Allah: 


بغيت الخوات اللي يبعن شلح .

----------


## راجيه عفوالله

عبي حلوة للدوام ومناسبات في تاجرة تسوي عبي راقية كانت فيها فيونكا ..

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا ورق عنب يكون لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييذ وتكون من عيمان او بالكثير الشارجة عسب امر اشله

خاطري يكون بالطماط وحااااااااااااااااامض

----------


## um eithar

السلام عليكم خواتي...... ابا ثوب إماراتي الوان علم الامارات. حق بنوتي عمرها 5 سنوات.. بليز الي تعرف تاجره عندها او محل ياريت تفيدوني ع الخاص . و جزاكم الله الف خير.

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

عااااااااااجل مطلوب جهاز عين الجمل اللي عندها وحابة اتبيعه اتراسلني ضروووووري وبسعر مناااااااااسب مش غالي بليز

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلااااااااام عليكم

بغيت جهاز garmin nuvi الي هو عبارة عن جهاز خرائط يوضع فالسيارات


ياريت الي تقدر توفره لي تتواصل وياي

----------


## Om alQasem

السلام عليكم


من فترة كم شهر كان في وحدة تسوي صابون وتبيعة هني

فرت المنتدى كله ما لقيت موضوعها

اللي اذكر ان في صابون بالهيل ولونها اخضر بحري فستقي وااااايد حلو

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكن 
منو تقدر توفرلي مثل الي فالصوره ؟؟؟


منظم الملابس الداخليه... تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## دبويه2007

:Salam Allah: 


بغيت الخوات اللي يبعن شلح .

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

> بغيت Iphone 3GS للبيع اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه
> بس سعره ما يتعدى الــ 1000 درهم

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي شنطة بيضا مب شرط اتكون ماركه
بس يكون ستايلها حلو والحجم وسط والسعر مناسب ^^

----------


## سهاري2009

بغيت المشد الاندونيسي اللي تقدر اتوفرلي ابا 4 اطرشلي ع الخاص بس ابا الطلبيه توصلني خلال يومين ...

----------


## ظبيااانيه

ابي قطع الحرير مع شيلهم 
و باسعار حلوة

----------


## ظبيااانيه

بناااااااااااااات ساعدووووني 

ابا ارقام حريم يمكيجن ويسرحن في بوظبي وبالذات الشوامخ وبني ياس 


يكون شغلهم حلو واسعااااااااااااااارهم معقوله

----------


## دمووووع

ابا المشد الاندونيسي 
ابا 2
ياليت اللي عندها تخبرني  :Smile:

----------


## الكتبيــه

مرحباا

بنوتات ادور حد يسويلي ميداليه بأسم شخص
دورت بس الاغلبيه مايعرفون واغلبيتهم عندهم حرووف 
او ارقام مواتر ..

دخيلكم ضروري

----------


## قلوب العذارى

بغيت فستان حلو وفخم قياس XL

وبغيت رقم الحريم المواطنات اللي يأجرون فساتين 


واهم شي تكون الاسعار معقوووله مب اووووووفر ومبالغ فيه

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي بغيت لو سمحتن رابط الاخت ونة الم الله يخليكم ضروووووري بليز

----------


## ريفيرال

اخواتي التاجرات ابي كاميرا مراقبة الخدم سمعت انهم يبيعونها في الدراجون ( السوق الصيني) منو تقدر توفرها لي ضرووووووووووري تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت جلابيات خفيفه لرمضان .. اللي تعرف هالجلابيات يكونن مع شيلهن .. باخذ كميه 
ملاحظه اللي تعرف جلابيات اضن اسمهن الهريس بتعرف انا شقصد ..
انا مابا حراير .. ابا هالقطع الخفيفه اللي ينباعن على من 20 ل 25 درهم ينفعن للصيف وايد خفاف

----------


## الامل القريب

مرحبا ابي تاجرة تسويلي logoبيزنس
وياريت اتطرشلي ع الخاص صور شغلها والسعر 
باسرع وقت

----------


## ظبيااانيه

ادور على التاجرات اللي يفصلن جلابيات مغربيه مع القطعه ب 300

----------


## منى1975

لو تسمحون بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع اطقم مثل الالماس يمكن امريكي 
بغيت الرابط مالها

----------


## النقبية80

بغيت فساتين سهره راقيه الي عندها تراسلني بليز

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلااااااااام عليكم

بغيت جهاز garmin nuvi الي هو عبارة عن جهاز خرائط يوضع فالسيارات


ياريت الي تقدر توفره لي تتواصل وياي

----------


## فجر الإمارات

السلام عليكم 
أبا وحدة تطلب سيديات من النت والدفع اباه سلم واستلم

----------


## مس كشخهـ

منو من التاجرات تبيع شامبوووو ميتال ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## عذابي انت

علا بالغاليات 
انا ادور على تاجره كانت تطبع الاسامي على الفوط ممكن الساعدوني وفي بعد وحده اتسوي روب صغير للدزاين بليز ساعدوني ابى حق بيتي اليديد

----------


## شمعة قلبي

بليز أبغي ملابس تنكريه للأطفال 

مب مال دبدووب العسل و هالسوالف 

ابغي لبنت عمر 4 سنوات ......

لبس أميرات باربي .. لبس النحله .. لبس الفراشه .. لبس ليدي بيرد .. لبس ميني ماوس .. لبس سنو وايت .. لبس سندريلا .. لبس الاميره والوحش يعني ملابس شخصيات الكرتون مالت ديزني 

و أبغي للولد عمر 2 سنه .. 
لبس روبن هود .. لبس أمير باربي .. لبس القرصان .. لبس ميكي .. يعني ملابس شخصيات الكرتون مالت والت ديزني 


بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 

أبغيه ضروري 

انا كنت شايفه وحده من التاجرات اتوفر هالسوالف بس مب عارفه منو ... و كااااااااااانت وااااايد شخصيات رسوم كلهن صور ..

لا تردوووووووووووووووني تاجراتنا العزيزات

^.^

----------


## Missdubai550

بغيت من التاجرات فيه وحده تبيع صحنون للحلويات ميني مع الغى مصنوعه من زجاج ارجوكم تردن عليه بسرعة

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي ساعة رااقية رجالية لوسمحتوا ...


وقلت ساااعه الله يخليكم مابي شي ثاني

----------


## نبض الإحساس

هلا خواتي

لقيت قبل فترة بنت كاتبة انها تسوي تواقيع برصيد

يارييت تراسلني مشكورات

----------


## غرنوجة dxb

*بنااااااااااااات بغيت أكيااااااااااااس راقيه للتوزيعاااااااااااااات.....*

----------


## فيافي 123

بغيت من التاجرات الي يفصلن عبي يرسلونلي روابطهن على الخاص .. شكرا

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم 

بغيتكم ضروري لا تتأخرون

.. بلييييييييييييز ضروري ضروري
ابغي ملف التاجره الموز .. اللي كانت تبيع كفرات الفراش

بليز مابا عروض الكفرات من اي تاجره .. ابغي الموز بس

----------


## دنيا دنيّه

بغييييت اللابتوبب الي بدوون كيييمرا

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

انا ابا اخذ كوت ويكون كووت طويل (جاكيت)
لاني ناويه اسافر وبيكون برد 
الي يبيعن الاغراض الي من امريكا ممكن تساعدني

لو حد يبيع الكوتات الي ينباعن في فيكتوريا سيكرت 
بليزززز ضروري 

خلال اسبوع وشوي بسافر

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

تاجره تبيع بلاك بيري..

وينها

اعتقد اسمها الميث.

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

> انا ابا اخذ كوت ويكون كووت طويل (جاكيت)
> لاني ناويه اسافر وبيكون برد 
> الي يبيعن الاغراض الي من امريكا ممكن تساعدني
> 
> لو حد يبيع الكوتات الي ينباعن في فيكتوريا سيكرت 
> بليزززز ضروري 
> 
> خلال اسبوع وشوي بسافر


بليززززززززززززز ضروري  :Frown:

----------


## بنت الجوووود

السلام عليكم 

بغيت لانجري وقمصان نوم 

لو سمحتو طرشولي على الخاص

ومشكورين 
^_^

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

إذا ممكن من التاجرات يبيعن الجلابيات الفخمه للعزايم وتكون حلوه

----------


## لميس85

ابي الحلويات الصغار و اللولو الي يزينون فيه الكب كيك و بعد ابا الاقماع الي يلفون فيها الكنافة )"

----------


## ام المزيون

تاجرااااااات

بغيت الجهاز اللي ينحط في غرفة البيبي علشان نسمعه يوم يصيح !!!

بليززززززز خواتي العضوات العاديات لاحد يطرش لي رساله عالخاص انها تقدر توفره لي !! انا ماباخذ الا من العضوه التااااااااجره

----------


## شمعة قلبي

> بليز أبغي ملابس تنكريه للأطفال 
> 
> مب مال دبدووب العسل و هالسوالف 
> 
> ابغي لبنت عمر 4 سنوات ......
> 
> لبس أميرات باربي .. لبس النحله .. لبس الفراشه .. لبس ليدي بيرد .. لبس ميني ماوس .. لبس سنو وايت .. لبس سندريلا .. لبس الاميره والوحش يعني ملابس شخصيات الكرتون مالت ديزني 
> 
> و أبغي للولد عمر 2 سنه .. 
> ...




بليز يا تاجرات ردوووووووووووووووووووو عليي 

انا احيد وحده من التاجرات تبيع سوالف روعه كلها ملابس تنكريه للأطفال جميع الشخصيات و كان موضوعها صفحتين تقريبا ... 


بليز الي تعرف منو تخبرني 

^.^

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت بزم ديور اصليه ديور فقط

----------


## الخــــــــافق

اريد كفرات لشخصين نوعية ممتازة

وتكون مخيوطة مع الحشو مب تلبيس...

----------


## فن القفطان

منو اللي تسوي شريطة ستان مكتوب عليها الاسم

----------


## ms.hams

تاجرات اللانجري

بلييييييييييز ظروري أريد لانجري حلو وراقي ،، أتمنى ترسلن الصور ع الخاص بليييييييز 

أتريا تاجرات الانجري

----------


## ms.hams

> منو اللي تسوي شريطة ستان مكتوب عليها الاسم


نفس الشي

----------


## eman987

بغيت وحده توفرلي مقص الحف

----------


## أحلى ملك

*بلوزززززززززززززات طويييييييييلة لييييييين الركبة 

تنفع للبس علي الجينز 

حتى اللى بتجميع طلبيات من الصين او هونج كونج تراسلنى بالصور والاسعار*

----------


## عقد من الماس

ابغي فرش سيجما اللي قيمتهن 300 من امريكا ... منو تقدر تطلب لييي...

----------


## العروس N

بغيت اسم التاجرة اللي اتبيع make up forever 52

----------


## الامل موجود

اريد فساتين بسيطه؟

----------


## العروس N

بغيت اسم التاجرة اللي تشتري فساتين لي ترزوه

----------


## وين انت ؟

امممم الل تعرف حد تتعامل وياه وتشتري منه ميك اب كريولاين ياريت تتواصل معاي على الخآآآآآص 
ظرووووري

----------


## ***دهن العود***

بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع قباضات صغار من ورود من مخمل و تسوي لج حسب اللون اللي تبينه و كرستالة صغنونة بالنص ..
و تحطين منهن ثنتين ع الشعر..
ضروووووووري

----------


## سميتك الغالي

ابى فساتين قطنية خفيفه وتناسب للحوامل 
وابى بسعر المعقول 
يعني ملات البيت والدوام

----------


## al.roo7

مرحبآآ

بغيت وحده تطلبلي من موقع فكتوريا سيكرت بليييز

----------


## مملوحه حيل

بليز ابا تاجره توفرلي هالسليبنج نيست من بربري

موجود في موقع childrensalon

----------


## كلي هيبه

السلاام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاااته...

يا تاجراااااااااات..
منو تقدر توفر لي هااي المرضعه و بسعر حلووو...



بلييييييييييييييييييييييز وفرولي إياهااا..
ويزاكن الله خييييييير..

----------


## [email protected] [email protected]

> الــــــــــسلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> طلبـــــــــــتكم عندي عزيمه عقب اسبوعين تقريبا .. عزيمه فصاله وابغي 
> 
> 
> نـــعااااال كعب كرمكم الله
> 
> لوووونه وردي فاااااااااااااااااقع فااااااااااقع فااااااااااااقع 
> ...

----------


## m.dxb88

ابغي عبي فيها قصاات بحدود 300 لين 500

----------


## ام الغيث

اريد فساتين بنوته عمرها خمس سنين وسنه 
اريده لعرس

----------


## MAMAT MAHR

> انا ابا اخذ كوت ويكون كووت طويل (جاكيت)
> لاني ناويه اسافر وبيكون برد 
> الي يبيعن الاغراض الي من امريكا ممكن تساعدني
> 
> لو حد يبيع الكوتات الي ينباعن في فيكتوريا سيكرت 
> بليزززز ضروري 
> 
> خلال اسبوع وشوي بسافر

----------


## أم ود!د

ابغي علبتين اي شدو مبروك 48 لون
اعتقد كانت اتبيعه مريم الشحي مش متأكده من الاسم على 75 درهم
اللي عندها بنفس السعر اتراسلين 

وابغي علاقة الاكسسوارات اللي تتعلق داخل الكبت

----------


## روز العرب

اهلين
لو سمحتوا ابى نقابات على شكل غشوة بمطاط
كان شي في المنتدى موضوع عن هالشي بس للاسف ما حصلته
فياريت لو وحده تعرف وين هالموضوع
تدلني عليه
مشكورين

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع بوكشات انحط فيهن الكب كيك و الكيك و نقدمه كهديه ،،
بلييييز ضروري !!

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

مطلوب المرضعه العجيبة اريدها ضروووووووووري وبسعر رخيص مش غالية

----------


## mooni

*بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز* 

*اللي عندها راس مانيكان ينفع للماكياج*

*تراسلني ع الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااص*

*ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري*

----------


## دنياالاسلام

تاجرات التوزيعااااات 

اريد توزيعات للعرس والملجة من تقدر تسويلنا

----------


## دنياالاسلام

من الاخوات اللي تقدر تسجلنا زفة لعرس اخوي وبسعر اوكيه

----------


## HONG

منو من بوظبي تسويلي توزيعات كب كيك محترمه للدوام على بدايه شهر سته ؟

----------


## بأول السلم

هلا بالكل منو تعرف التاجرة اللي تبيع السحال الكيلو أعتقد ب150 درهم ومنو تقدر توفره لي ومشكورات خواتي

----------


## ام الغيث

> مطلوب المرضعه العجيبة اريدها ضروووووووووري وبسعر رخيص مش غالية


انا بعد اريدها

----------


## ام الغيث

> اريد فساتين لبنوتين اعمارهم خمس سنين
> وسنه 
> اريده لعرس

----------


## كيفي دلوعه

بلاك بيري بولد

----------


## أم ود!د

ابغي 3 علب مكياج مبروك ابو 48 لون

----------


## فوفو 2008

أبغي ستكرات جدران

----------


## أم نهيـــــان

السلام عليكم

بنات ابا اسماء التاجرات الي يسوون الكيييييك


ممكن تحطولي الروااااااااااابط

----------


## الحنونه555

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


يا هلا فيكم 

ابلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللليييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييز لي تقدر توفرلي هذا الطلب و ابسرعه و لا تبخلون علي ارجوكم


ابا استاند مال الاطقم لي تكون موجوده في محلات الذهب و ابا اثنين مع استاند له ساعه 


بحط لكم صورة بس مب لازم نفسه عادي لو يكون ابيض بيس ضررررررروووووووووووووي 


و لي تقدر توفر لي اطرشلي على الخاص

----------


## قلبي سعيد

بنات محتاجة وحدة تكتب كلام عالفوط بالطرز ..
مدحولي التاجرة صاحبة السيادة ..
ياريت حد يبعتلي اللينك مالها ..
وبعد اريد الباكينج مال الحلاقة ..

ومشكووووووووووووووورين مقدما

----------


## أمـ سعود

مرحبا

بنات بليز ابا زيت النمل لمنع نمو الشعر الزايد
ما عليكن أمر  :Smile:

----------


## أم غلا34

مرحبا منو من التاجرات تبيع أستكرات الجدران نفس اللي ينعرض في قناة citrusstv
بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز ضرووووووووووووري 
كم قطعة فيه وكم سعره بليييييز

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

بنات ابا مفارش للعرايس كشخه

----------


## شجـ العين ـون

مرااحب بغيت قمصاان نوم طويل

يكوون حلوو نااعم ورااقي

وسعر معقوول

حق زهبتييييييييييي بليييز

----------


## وديمة

ابى حد يساعدني في شراء اغراض من النت ؟ وله الاجر طبعا

----------


## أم محمد!

ابغي مفارش فخمه للعرسان

ابغي مفرش الروز المضي

----------


## قلب وردي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

أبا أعرف منو التاجرة اللي تبيع وردة الذهب بسررررررررررررعة بليز... 

ياليت اللي تعرف اطرش لي رابط التاجرة أو الموضوع ع الخاص ... 

ومشكوووووووووووووورين ...

----------


## شجـ العين ـون

بغيت قفاازات بييض بس يكون ..
حق اليهاالووو..

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ينبااع ..

لاني تعبت ماا خليت مكان مادوة في بوظبي..

----------


## H&M2009

*أنااااا أدور التاااجره إللي تبيع لزقااااات الحنااااا الحلوه ......*

----------


## ارمانيه

ابي تاجره توفرلي كريستال اصلى احجام مختلقة باسعار مناسبة

وابي تاجره توفرلي قطع ساده نوعية زينه مخورات بس بدون فصوص او قطع قطن مع شيلهن مخورات بس بدون فصوص طبعا مب طبعه بس انواع مختلفه

----------


## كيفي قمر

مطلوب تآجرة توفر من موقع فكتوريآ سيكريت ..
بعموله معقوله ~..

----------


## كوين فاشن

*في تاجره كانت اتعدل صور اليهـــآال بالفوتوشوب مقابل رصيــد* 

*انا عندي صووره وابـــآها اتعدلها لي ،، بس اتصفي لي الويــه ،، وتلعب بالالوان شويه ^^"*


*... أو اي تاجره شاطره بهالاشياء تتواصل وياي ع الخـــآااص*

----------


## أم نهيـــــان

السلام عليكم

بنات ابا اسماء التاجرات الي يسوون الكيييييك


ممكن تحطولي الروااااااااااابط

----------


## أم ود!د

ابغي لانجري ايطالي 

مش صيني

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

رابط التاجره ام دانوه بلييز

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

السلام عليكم
ممكن تاجره تطرش لي تــــــــــــوت ... أبي توت اماراتي من اللي يطلع في البيوت
مب التوت الكبير المر اللي ينباع في الجمعيات

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

> بنات فديتكم 
> 
> بغيتكم ضروري لا تتأخرون
> 
> .. بلييييييييييييز ضروري ضروري
> ابغي ملف التاجره الموز .. اللي كانت تبيع كفرات الفراش
> 
> بليز مابا عروض الكفرات من اي تاجره .. ابغي الموز بس

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

اليوم وايد عندي طلبات لول .. المهم من زمااان شفت موضوع تاجره تبيع هالشنط .. نسيت منو التاجره .. بلييز ابغي اشتري وحده من هالشنط

----------


## شمخاويه

اباااااااااااا وحده تسوي توزيعات سويت بسرررررررررررررررعه

----------


## مس كشخهـ

منو من التاجرات تبيع الحمره الخضرة السحريه مالت اول


بس بسعر حلو لانها تنباع برخييييص

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات ما عليكم امر 
منو من التاجرات اللي كانت تسوي اساور الاسماء من الذهب
وكانت تسوي بعد لو ابا طقم كامل

بلييييز تراسلني على الخاص
في وحده طالبه منهم

----------


## to0omy

السلام عليكم


من التاجرة اللي تبيع لبس الصلاة الكامل ... كانت حاطه الصوره في توقيعها للبس ...

ابا اسمها او رابط الموضوع ماعليكم امر .. عالـــــــــــخاص بليز

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع هدايا في صناديق جاهزه
داخل الصندوق المدخن والدخون والعطور
ويكون الصندوق باشكال

مابا اللي يسوون تصاميم للصناديق ..
هالصندوق غير هو بروحه على شكل معين وله اماكن خاصه للدخون والعطر والمدخن

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم حد منكن يعرف كوفيرة حلو مكياجها وايد وبعد أباأسال عن شو تلبسن يوم الزهبه العرس

----------


## أم شهد2010

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> من التاجرة اللي تبيع لبس الصلاة الكامل ... كانت حاطه الصوره في توقيعها للبس ...
> 
> ابا اسمها او رابط الموضوع ماعليكم امر .. عالـــــــــــخاص بليز



وانا ابي بعد 

وابي توزيعات رااقية وحلوووة للتخرج... وما يهم السعر المهم توزيعات على مستوى
أرجو ارسال الصور والأسعار وسيتم اهمال أي رسالة لاتحتوي ع صور وأسعار

والسموحة





ابيها ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

من التاجرات إلي يبعن دلال قهوة وشاي بس اتكون ما تبرد ونقوشها ولونها حلو

----------


## دلوعة1

ابغـــــــــــــي وحدة تعدلي صور بالفوتشوب الي تعرف ترااسلني علــــــــي الخــــــــــــا ص ضرووووووري

----------


## وردة_محمد

ابي اعرف اذا وحده تبيع طاسة راس اكسسوار..

----------


## زمن زايد

في تاجره اطرش ريوق للدوامات

ابغي رابط موضوعها للضروره .....

----------


## فطيمة

ابغى دلال قوه

----------


## كتكوته21

ابا تاجره تبيع العاب زوجيه بسعر مناسب 

وابا وحده من تاجرات تطلب لي كريم من موقع اجنبي

وابا صابون مغربي سائل بحجم كبير يعني تقريبا الي يكون كيلو او اكثر (بحجم غرشة ماي الواحه)

----------


## noordubai

منو التاجره الي تبيع كريم وصابونه لسمرار اليدين.............

----------


## ^ روح ^

امنو التاجره اللي اتبيع بوكيه ورد وتكتب على الورود اي شي ابا

مثل (حبيبي وعمري وروحي)

اتمنى التاجره اتراسلني وبنات بلييييييز اذا تذكرن خبروني

----------


## ارمانيه

ابي تاجره توفرلي فصوص اصلية باحجام مختلفه وباسعار مناسبه ومخورات ع قطع ساده بدوووون فصوص

----------


## أحلى ملك

بلالالالالالالالايز طويييييييييييلة تنلبس علي الجينز 

قماش واسع وفضفاض ما يبين الجسم

----------


## عشق القلوب

السلام عليكم
خواتي أبغي تاجرة اتروم اتوفر لي توزيعات على شكل شخصية بارني بس محتاجتنهم فخلال اسبوع...

----------


## الجوهره

اذا ممكن بغيت الحريم الي يسون سويتات بالعلب اللبلاستيك الشفافه الصغار

----------


## eman987

ايغي بدل كشخه وراقيه مقاس M-L والاسعار تكون معقوله .. الي عندها ياليت ترسلي الصور.

----------


## سامرية الليل

لو سمحتوا ابا صندوق للاكسسوارات.. مب شرط يكون كبير وايد.. 

اباه بسعر مناسب.. ما يزيد عن 100 - 150 درهم..

ابا اشوف الصور لو سمحتوا.. بدون صور ما راح ارد على اي رسالة ..

----------


## تفاحة زرقة

:Salam Allah: 

شحالكن الغوالي 
خواتي أفيدوني ضروري ما عندي وقت الأسبوع الياي عندي حفلة بنات
وبغيت وحده من التاجرات إلي تبيع شرى هالفستان أو تقدر توفر لي إياه ويكون الفستان تحت الركبة شوي ومنفوش والكم قصير لأني أبغى ألبسه في الحفلة وأنا من منطقة بعيدة يعني ما عندنا محلات وإلي تقدر توفرلي شرى موديل هالفستان أكون لها شاكرة وبدعيلها من كل قلبي 
لأني وايد يالسه أحاتي وطالبة مساعدتكن خواتي 


شرى نفشة هالفستان من تحت 

[IMG][/IMG]


أو شرى نفشة هالفستان ونفس هاللألوان الوردي وداخل فيه الأسود

[IMG][/IMG]


ويكون نفس موديل هالأكمام إلي في الصورة قصيرة 

الرجاء تظليل الصورة

خواتي في انتظاركن على الخاص وأدري أنكن ما بتقصرن 

بليييييييز ضروري خواتي

----------


## نور عيني..

ابغي زبدة الشيا الخام

----------


## جـورية العين

اريد كتب بالانجلش او الاثيوبي لتعليم الاسلام 

لغير العرب بليز الي عندها تراسلني بسرعه

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات منو من التاجرات اللي تسوي اساور الاسماء من الذهب

----------


## noordubai

التاجره الي تبيع كريم لليدين مع صابونته ب90 ياليت تتواصل معاي


وأبغي بعد لبس الصلاه للبنات الصغار............ياليت بسرعه حد يرد............

----------


## ام راشد وشمه

التاجرات الي يطلبن من المواقع اريدكن ضروري^_^

----------


## أم العرسان

السلام عليكم 
بغيت روابط تاجرات من امريكا يبون شنط ماركات اصليه من ظمنها قوتشي وفلنتينو

----------


## غرنوجة dxb

ابغي حد يسويلي توزيعات التخرج بما اني بتخرج من الكليه وعددهن 50 توزيعه 
بنات اللي تقدر تتواصل ويايه عالخاص وابغيهن لحد تاريخ 19_5

----------


## سيده مصرية

*ابى مساعده من اى تاجرة او عضوة بخصوص تحويل مبلغ 200 درهم داخل الامارات

اللى تقدر تساعدنى بكون شاااكرة ليها جداااااااااااا*

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

السلام عليكم ممكن حد يساعدنى انى اشترك فى العضويه الفضيه
وابعتله المبلغ وهو يحوله من الامارات لانى من مصر ياريت لو حد يقدر يراسلنى على الخاص
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## HONG



----------


## um-beereg3

مفارش للشبريه 
نفر ونص ودزاينات يديده

----------


## HONG

> 


للرفع
ما حصلتهن في ابوظبي

----------


## حرم بوحسن

تاجرات أنا أريد المشد الاندونيسي

انا من العين

----------


## أحلى ملك

التاجرات اللى يسون طلبيات من فرنسا 

ممكن يراسلونى لو يقدرن يوفرن لى غرض محدد ويرجى ذكر مبلغ العمولة المطلوبة

----------


## عشق القلوب

السلام عليكم
خواتي أبغي تاجرة اتروم اتوفر لي توزيعات على شكل شخصية بارني بس محتاجتنهم فخلال اسبوع...

----------


## كوين فاشن

*ابــــاااا المقص الذهبي العجيب 4 حبات بسعر حلووووو
مابا البلاستيكي ..*

----------


## غلا الكعبي

السلام علييييييكم ..

منو من التاجرات عندها المشد الاندوونيسي ابااااااااه ضروووووووري

----------


## Amo0one

Ab Circle Pro™

وييين أقدر أحصل ها الجهااز بسعر حلوووو .. 
اللي تدل المكاان تخبرني .. أو اللي عندها وسعره حلوو تخبرني

----------


## دمدم23

التاجرات اللي عندهن بضايع بن ناي اريد فاونديشن clown white lite الابيض نفس لون الكلينكس ضروووووووووووووووووووري اللي توفره تتواصل معايه على الخاص ضروري يا حلوات

----------


## أم عبّآدي

مدس العرووووسه للبنوتات

----------


## هذا الغلا

بناات اللي تسوي اساور تراسلني

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بنات منو من التاجرات اللي تسوي اساور الاسماء من الذهب

----------


## فوآغي

ابغــي مصممات عبي وشيل ..

عاد يكووون شغلهم نظيف واووكيه


منو تعرف

----------


## بأول السلم

هلا خواتي ضروري ضروري ابي وحدة اتييبلي اغراض من مدينة زايد من محل أجمل بلييييز بعمولة يا اليوم يا باجر طبعا اليوم ما ينفع ياليت باجر توصلني الأغراض

----------


## تفاحة زرقة

salam_allah:

شحالكن الغوالي 
خواتي أفيدوني ضروري ما عندي وقت الأسبوع الياي عندي حفلة بنات
وبغيت وحده من التاجرات إلي تبيع شرى هالفستان أو تقدر توفر لي إياه ويكون الفستان تحت الركبة شوي ومنفوش والكم قصير لأني أبغى ألبسه في الحفلة وأنا من منطقة بعيدة يعني ما عندنا محلات وإلي تقدر توفرلي شرى موديل هالفستان أكون لها شاكرة وبدعيلها من كل قلبي 
لأني وايد يالسه أحاتي وطالبة مساعدتكن خواتي 


شرى نفشة هالفستان من تحت 

[IMG][/IMG]


أو شرى نفشة هالفستان ونفس هاللألوان الوردي وداخل فيه الأسود

[IMG][/IMG]


ويكون نفس موديل هالأكمام إلي في الصورة قصيرة 

الرجاء تظليل الصورة[SIZE="4"]

خواتي في انتظاركن على الخاص وأدري أنكن ما بتقصرن 

بليييييييز ضروري خواتي 

دخييييييييييلكن اللي ترووم تووفرليي اياااه تخبببببببببرررررررنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ي

----------


## miss-cool

مراااحب خواتي الغاليات

ممكن حد يوفرلي المنطاد الطائر ضروووري

وياريت لو تكون من راك لاني بغتهم بسرعه

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *ابــــاااا المقص الذهبي العجيب 4 حبات بسعر حلووووو
> مابا البلاستيكي ..*

----------


## ..غزيل دبي..

هلا

بغيت اسم العضوة اللي تطبع كروت و دفاتر فواتير ..لاني نسيت اسمها

----------


## وجع قلب

السلام عليكم خواتي .. حبايبي بغيت تشريرتات - بجايم للصيف .. كيووت وأسعار مناسبة .. ع الخاص بليز ..

----------


## The Dream

بغيت فستان ابيض ناعم ليوم زواجي ويكون مال حوامل

----------


## umkhalifah 7

بليز نداء لكل تاجرة عندها نافورة العصير ولكن لالالالالالالالايزيد سعرها عن 160 درهم لانها متواجده خارج الدوله بهالسعر وارخص..عاااجل لو سمحتوا

----------


## النقبية80

فستان سهره راقي بليييييز

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

بنات منو من التاجرات اللي تسوي اقلااادة او ساور الاسماء من الذهب

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنااااااااااااات ابا فساتيين سمبـــل يعني شغل بس من فوق و خفيف

لوزن 54 - 55 - 56 والطول مايتعدا 160

----------


## انا ملاك

ابغي مصممات فوتوشوب بس بطريقة احترافية مابى اي كلام ابى شي مرتب ياليت الي تعرف تراسلني ونتواصل

----------


## umkhalifah 7

نافورة العصير لو سمحتوا لاتزيد عن 160 درهم عاااجل لوسمحتوا

----------


## تفاحة زرقة

اللي ترووووووووووووم تووفررلييي شرا هالفسسسستااان تتوااصل معااااااااااااااااااااي 
ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووورري

----------


## ام يسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته..


ممكن حد يساعدني وين الاقي الماكينه مال الشعر(الحف) الي شرات القلم ،،


بليز ردوا علي

----------


## حطام

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواتي الغاليات اتمنى تساعدوني 
كل اللي ابيه رقم او ايميل تاجرة شيال ( طُرح ) على الخاص اذا كان ممنوع هنا
وجميل مانساه لكم مدى الحياة
وبدعيلكم بظهر الغيب والله محتاجه الموضوع ضروري
انا ابي شيال معين بس مدري مين هي التاجره اللي تبيعها 
وهذي بعض الصور




* واكيد التاجره اللي باعتهم بتعرف نفسها او اللي اشتروا منها يعرفونها وهي من الامارات
ارجوا مساعدتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ام فيصل1

السلااااااااام عليكم 

الله يخليكم بغيت وحده تبيع اطقم مفارش النفاس كاملة انا عرضت الموضوع من قبل

----------


## حلوة الأخلاق

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته !~ 

شحآلكم خوآتي عسآكم طيبآت إن شاء الله .. ^^

بـــس حبيت تعطوني رآبط بضاعة وحده من الاخوات كنت ابيهآ بس الحين مامحصلتنهآ قبل شايفتنهآ هني .. 

وحده من الاخوات مسوية قمصان مكتوب عليهم جي كلاام نسيتة بس يكون عندج وااحد اظن لونه احمر والباجي لربيعااتج لونه اصفر يمكن ..

الله يخليكم خواتي اللي تعرفة تحط الرابط عشاان اتوااصل ويا الاخت .. ابيييييييه والله .. 

ومشكووين وماتقصروون خوااتي ^^

----------


## راعية اللكزس

بليز اللي تبيع مخدة لكرسي المكتب ..او تعرف اللي تبيعها تراسلني ...

شكلها مربع و نفرغه بالنص على ما اظن..

المهم انها مخدة تساعد على اراحة الظهر ..

----------


## ارمانيه

مرحبا بغيت وحده توفرلي دانتيلات اللي ايي مقطع وميش كريستال بالمتر وفصوص احجام مختلفه اصليات باسعار مناسبة

----------


## النقبية80

فساتين سهره وعباية اعراس بليز

----------


## ملاك_الحب

*خواتي بغيت السجادات الصغيرة مالت الصلاة اللي تنفع للسفر منو يقدر يوفره لي


وبغيت تاج فضي اللي ينحط ع التسريحة اترياكم*

----------


## dalo0o3thom

خوآتي / آللي تعرف تآجره تبيع أطقم شنط أم خمآس ..

آتمنى تسآعدني ،...  :Frown:

----------


## أكاليل الزنبق

مرحبا

خواتي بليز بغيت شنطة الملاعق

مره قريت موضوع تاجرة تبيع شنط للملاعق


محبتي للجميع

----------


## همسه ولمسه

مطلوب قطاعة استكرات الحنا

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

مرحبا فديتكم 

أبغي مخاوير فيها فصوص سورفسكي أصليه

----------


## جوسـي كوتور

*بغيت عبايه استعمالهن نظيف مع شيلهن للاعراس والا عاديه والا فيهن شغل والاسعار اقل من 300 درهم والعبايه تكون قياس 61 او 60* 
*وابغي شنط حلوة كشخه فاشن مب ماركات وابغي نعال نفس الشنط قياس 39 او 40 استخدام نظيف الله يخليكن* 
*ابغي شباصات يداد او مستعملات والاسعار اقل من 25 درهم شغل اييد مب جاهزات الحجم متوسط* 
*والي عندها بليز تطرشلي بالصور على الخاص مابغي وحده تقول عندي وعندي كلام بس ابا صور فديتكن*

----------


## أم مطر

هلا بنات 

منو تقدر توفر لي مثل هالطقم ؟

----------


## The Dream

بلييييييز ابي فسااتيين بيض اللي عندها اطرش لي وبعدين بختار
اهم شي يكوون قصاااات وينفع لحاامل بس ماعندي كرشة حمل واايد لو وسيع شوي عند البطن مب مشكلة ,,

----------


## الغاويـــة

مرحبا بنااات


منو تقدر توفر لي هالعدسات




قيمتها في الموقع 
$21.90


وهذا هو الموقع

http://www.pinkyparadise.com/webshap...urer.asp?mfc=4

حتى لو كانت من خارج الدولة ..انا مستعدة ادفع  :Smile:

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم منو من التاجرات اللي كانت تسوي توزيعات اسلاميه على شكل سي دي

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

> بنات منو من التاجرات اللي تسوي اساور الاسماء من الذهب


انا بعد ادور ع التاجره اللي تسوي هالاساور

----------


## انسام الحنين

ابي وحدة تبيع المرضاعة العجيبة بس بسعر لا يزيد عن 85 درهم

وانتظر الرد على الخاص وبسرعة

----------


## لميس85

ابي قوالب السيليكون و المظلات الصغيرة الي تنحط ع السويتات و اي شي يخص تزيين الكيك و الحلويات

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

ضروري أريد حد من التاجرات توفرلي بشت لولدي وطاقيتين تخرج

----------


## منذريه^_^

منو من التاجرات تبيع قطع مخروزه من الهند

----------


## ام المزيون

*بيجـــــــــــــايم للــيهــــــــــــال*

----------


## shajan

منو من التاجرات الي تبيع العاب زوجيه واشياء رومنسيه 

تراسلني بليز

----------


## ام حمد123

ابا وحده
اتبيعلي فساتين 
من الشيفوانات 
ظروري

----------


## انسام الحنين

> ابي وحدة تبيع المرضاعة العجيبة بس بسعر لا يزيد عن 85 درهم
> 
> وانتظر الرد على الخاص وبسرعة

----------


## نم نم مي

منو من التاجرات تبيع قطع مخروزه من الهند
وووابغي بعد قطع حرير وقطن

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

ضروري أريد وحدة من التاجرات توفرلي بشت لولدي وطاقيتين تخرج

----------


## نم نم مي

> بغيت جلابيات خفيفه لرمضان .. اللي تعرف هالجلابيات يكونن مع شيلهن .. باخذ كميه 
> ملاحظه اللي تعرف جلابيات اضن اسمهن الهريس بتعرف انا شقصد ..
> انا مابا حراير .. ابا هالقطع الخفيفه اللي ينباعن على من 20 ل 25 درهم ينفعن للصيف وايد خفاف


انااااااااااا ابغي شرااااااااااااااتها

----------


## عسُۆلَـہ

مرحبآ

بغيت الصناديق لي نرتب فيهن الملابس الداخليه

----------


## آهات القلب

منو من التاجرات تبيع مكياج كريولاين وماك وفور ايفر بسعر حلوو؟؟

----------


## cup cake ..~

منو تقدر توفرلي حيوانات اليفه خخخ ادري بتستغربون

ابا حلزوناات الي تقدر توفرلي فراس الخيمه تراسلني بلييز
وشكرا مقدماا

----------


## cup cake ..~

> منو من التاجرات تبيع مكياج كريولاين وماك وفور ايفر بسعر حلوو؟؟



انا بعد اباا

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا توزيعات للولاده لبيبي بوي
شي مميز وحلو وبسعر مناسب
ابا تقريبا 60 حبه
مابا عطور ودخون وهالسوالف بليييز

----------


## هذا الغلا

بنااااااااااات بليييييييييييييز اللي تسوي أساااااااااااااور تراااااااسلني

----------


## برق لمع

منو بتوفر لي سوع ايد مال اليهال هاي الشخصيه توماس


او اي شي يخص اليهال من سوع او كاب او جوتي او تيشيرت شخصيه توماس
ما اباه غالي لان الغالي ادله ابا صيني

----------


## نم نم مي

أبغي قطع غاااااااااااااااويه ابغي اخور للعيد .....

----------


## عاشقة s

ابااااااا مكياج كريولاين كريولاين ضرووووووووووري منو تبيعه

----------


## عالية الشان

:Salam Allah: 


بغيت وحده تطلب لي من المواقع الاجنبية

----------


## YOYO_UAE

ابا جييز كييك وميني فطاير وورق عنب حق عزيمه على السبت اليااي

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

السلام عليكم

انا من سنه خذت عدسات big eye من وحده من التاجرات ناسيه اسمها 

هي تبيع العدسات تجميلي بس فديتها سوتلي اوردر خاص (طبي) وطبعاً السعر كان شوي اكثر بس مو مشكله..

منو تقدر توفرلي بليــــــــــــــــــــــز

----------


## بنت أبوها2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد كريم الاساس الديرماكول شريته من وحد بس مب متاكده من اسمها رومنسيه مع اقلام الكحل الملونه

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

بغيت عباية أعراس دانتيل او شيفون راااااااااقية
بالشروط التالية:


-بسعر معقول جدا 
- ارسال الصور مباشرة على الخاص مع الاستفسارات ان وجد
- المقاس لطول 158 ووزن 57
-مدة الانتظار اسبوعين فقط

ملاحظة:
اللي ماتعجبني عبايتها لاااااتزعل^^

في الانتظااااااااااااار

----------


## L0ve

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا من سنه خذت عدسات big eye من وحده من التاجرات ناسيه اسمها 
> 
> هي تبيع العدسات تجميلي بس فديتها سوتلي اوردر خاص (طبي) وطبعاً السعر كان شوي اكثر بس مو مشكله..
> 
> منو تقدر توفرلي بليــــــــــــــــــــــز




*وأناا بعد بلييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري*

----------


## شمعة أمـل&

حبيباتي التاجرات

من فترة شفت هالفستان عند وحده من التاجرات تبيعهن و نسيت اسمها



يا ريت اللي تعرفها تحطي موضوعها هني : او التاجره اللي تبيع هالفساتين ترد علي بلـــــــيز

----------


## عيناااوية

بنات ابا التاجره الي تبيع ملابس اطفال ماركات اصليه بليزززز

----------


## أم سهيـل

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت شنط للزهبة شايفة تاجرة تبيع طقم شنط وتعبت من كثر ما ادور موضوعها وما حصلته

----------


## دلع الرمس

جلابيات فخمه فخمه للعيد

----------


## دلع الرمس

نعال وشنطه طقم فخمين واللون بنفسجي

----------


## دلع الرمس

قطعه مخوره فخمه للعيد

----------


## ربي لاتحرمني

السلام عليكم

انا من سنه خذت عدسات big eye من وحده من التاجرات ناسيه اسمها 

هي تبيع العدسات تجميلي بس فديتها سوتلي اوردر خاص (طبي) وطبعاً السعر كان شوي اكثر بس مو مشكله..

منو تقدر توفرلي بليــــــــــــــــــــــز

----------


## miss.H

بغيت التااجره الي تبيع جهاز تسخين الحلاوة ضروووري

----------


## الساهيه

بغيت أكياس زباله اللي مال للسيارة

----------


## أم آمنة

*منو توفر عشبة عباءة السيدة ضروري*

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

عبااااااااااية اعرااااااس 
انظري ص 102

----------


## cocochanel

أبغي المنظم اللي ينحط في السيارة... بلييييييييز

----------


## قلب اسود

تااااااااجراات المنتدى

بلييييز من زماااااااااااااااان شفت سيشوار مع تاجره يشتغل بالبطاريه 

بلييييز اللي تقدر توفر لي ياه او حتى جهاز تمليس الشعر بشرط يشتغل بالبطااااريه بكون لها شااااااكره من كل قلبي 

ويكوون ذو جوده عاليه

----------


## حطام

بنت ابوها ارسليلي ايميلك ع الخاص
انا عضوه جديده ومدري بعد كم مشاركه اقدر ارسلك

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااده جدا في طلبي

----------


## الامل القريب

منو تقدر تسوي استيكرات لشعار جاهز عندي
تخبرني عن الحجام اللي عندها وبكم
اريد كميات بسيطة مبدأيا

----------


## شـمـوخ

يا تاجرااات ضرووووووري منو تعرف التاجره اللي توصل الورد لاي مكااان مع كيك وهدايا 

بليز اللي تعرفها اطرش لي رابط ملفها 


ضرووووووووري

----------


## _شيخة البنات_

ابى خبيرات مكياج ابى بنت مكياجها طر عشان يوم عرسي اتغير ما ابى وحده تقول اقدر اقلد لج اي شي وتقول تفاصيلها كلها مع عرض صور لمكياجها مب تاخذ من مجلات و تقول اقدر اسويهم بالضبط و بكم بروفة العروس

----------


## نم نم مي

خواتي تاجرات اللانجــــــــــــــــري ممكن شوي ..

----------


## شـــــادن

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر اتوفر لي اجهزة مراقبه او كاميرات ؟؟

----------


## وصووفه

بنات امنوه من التاجرات كانت تكتب ع شراااايط للمناسبات
اوامنوه تقدر اتسويلي ابغيه ضروري

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات ادور علي ساعات رجاليه اصليه 100%
وموديلات حديثه

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> salam_allah:
> 
> شحالكن الغوالي 
> خواتي أفيدوني ضروري ما عندي وقت الأسبوع الياي عندي حفلة بنات
> وبغيت وحده من التاجرات إلي تبيع شرى هالفستان أو تقدر توفر لي إياه ويكون الفستان تحت الركبة شوي ومنفوش والكم قصير لأني أبغى ألبسه في الحفلة وأنا من منطقة بعيدة يعني ما عندنا محلات وإلي تقدر توفرلي شرى موديل هالفستان أكون لها شاكرة وبدعيلها من كل قلبي 
> لأني وايد يالسه أحاتي وطالبة مساعدتكن خواتي 
> 
> 
> شرى نفشة هالفستان من تحت 
> ...


وانا ابا الفستان بعد
الفستان الاول مب شرط نفس اللون

----------


## أم سهيـل

خواااااااتي لو سمحتن فيه وحد فالمنتدى تسوي اكسسورز هاند مييييييد بروحها اتسويهن(الشغاب والسلسة والاسوارة والخااتم) وبالعلامة الشغاب يكون داائري وانتي تختااااريين اللون اليي تبغينه وشغلها جدا راااااقي في ياااااااااااااليت اللي تعرفها تخبرني عنها لاني مرة شفت موضوعها ومب محصلتنه الحين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## النقبية80

عباية اعراس وفستان سهره

----------


## جفن الغدير

لقيت وحده من التاجرات اتفصل شرات هالعباية بس نسيت النك نيم مالها 
اتفصله ب 650درهم

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي 

من التاجرات إلي تبيع شنط ماركة بربري جديده واصليه ممكن اطرش لي الصور

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

لو سمحتوا خواتي مطلوووووووووووووووووووووب ضرووووووووووووري تنانير بناتية عمر 12 سنة تقريبا قصيرة منفوشة اللي عندها او تعرف منو التاجرة اللي توفرهم تراسلني ضرووووووووري وجزاكم الله كل خير ان شاء الله  :Smile:  

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## لوكل

ابا فستانين وعباة اعراس بليييييييييييييز بسرعه

----------


## عتاشي2

اريد صور لنقش حنا حلو بليز

----------


## فجيره

السلام عليكم حبيباتي شحالكن

انا من الفجيره وادرس ف الجامعه بغيت حق الكورس الياي او الصيفي شنط 

بس ابيها شنط يعني عادي تفصيل او ... ماعرف شقا اكتب بس مب ماركه يعني هالشنط الجامده ابيها حق دراسه 

اسوي فيها كتبي واغراضي والشنط اللي ابيها لازم تكون بو حبل او سير طويل يعني السير مالها يوصل الركب عادي

لاني اشوف بنات الجامعه ياخذون شرات هالشنط وانا ماعرف من وين تنباع 

ف الشنطه تي ملونه وفيها ورود او اي شي وحبلها طويل وايد وعادي يكون ذهبي او فضي 

والشنطه مربعه عريضه او صغيره عادي 

لان اللي بتراويني الشنطه اللي ابيها بشري عنها 4 بعد بس تكفون ابيها قبل نزلت صورها لان عندي شراتها وحده بس مستحها اللي عندها تقرب الخاص وشكرا

----------


## شمعه راك

خواتي بغيت ماكينة الاظافر الفرنسية 
وهذي صور 
ياليت الي عندها ترسلي عالخاص 
http://www6.0zz0.com/2010/05/17/18/609179754.jpg

----------


## om_ali001

أخواتي اتمنى انكم تساعدوني 
عندي طلبين : 
1- مطلوب الصابون المعطر اللي يجي بروائح عربية وفرنسية
2- مطلوب العلب الشفافة اللي يحطون فيها هدايا المواليد والاعراس بحجم صندوق صغير

ضروري لو سمحتو للي عندة فكرة عن الموضوع تراسلني على الخاص او تخبرني وين احصله انا من ابوظبي

سمحتن إلي تعرف رقم امنه الظاهري خبيرة التجميل واليازيه المزروعي خبيرة التجميل واذا في صور لشغلها طرشولي ضروري


وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

تاجرات الكفرات راسلوني
بس اهم شي تكون النوعية ممتازة

----------


## cup cake ..~

منو تبيع او تقدر توفرلي اساور هيرمز اسعارهم معقوله

بليز ضروري

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

اريد لبس تنكري على شكل خبز..او ساندوتش...لعمر 5-6سنوات 
ضروري ..بدفع فيه اي شئ المهم احصله...
ضروري قبل 24-5

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابــا خامة فستان فكتوري يكون عليها رسوومات %اللي عندهاآ تراسلني

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

> بغيت عباية أعراس دانتيل او شيفون راااااااااقية
> بالشروط التالية:
> 
> 
> -بسعر معقول جدا 
> - ارسال الصور مباشرة على الخاص مع الاستفسارات ان وجد
> - المقاس لطول 158 ووزن 57
> -مدة الانتظار اسبوعين فقط
> 
> ...

----------


## زمـ ... ـانـ.

بغيييييت اكياس الضغط

----------


## دلوعه2008

> تااااااااجراات المنتدى
> 
> بلييييز من زماااااااااااااااان شفت سيشوار مع تاجره يشتغل بالبطاريه 
> 
> بلييييز اللي تقدر توفر لي ياه او حتى جهاز تمليس الشعر بشرط يشتغل بالبطااااريه بكون لها شااااااكره من كل قلبي 
> 
> ويكوون ذو جوده عاليه


وانا بعد اريد واحد

----------


## miss.H

انا بغيت جهاز تسخين الحلاوة 

الاخوات الي راسلووني ما عندهم طلبي

لاني قبل اشتريته من المنتدى ب 125 و هو صغير و مرسووم على الكرتوونه حرمه 

بليز يا بنات ساعدوووني ابيه ضرووري ...

----------


## o.xox

*السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*

*فديتكن منو ممكن توفرلي مثل هالعلب الشفافه* 

**

*وبعضهن يكونن بأشكال احلى*

*ابيهن بسعررر حلو لاني ابي كميه كبيره* 

*ولووو تعررفن محل او مطبعه يبيع شراتهن ياليت ادلوني عليه*

----------


## كيفي دلوعه

بلآك بير بولد

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات ابغي هدايا رجاليه بسيطه
مابا ماركات وعطورات ... الخ

ابغي اشياء ما تي ف باله

----------


## أم ميسا

سيدات الإمارات العزيزات..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي طلب .. إذا كان متوفر عند إحدى التاجرات نافورة شوكولاته chocolate fountain الرجاء الرد عليه..

----------


## نسيم المطلعيه

السلام عليكم


خواتي تاجرات عين الجمل .. اللي تشوف عمرها تقدر تسويلي عين الجمل بكمية كبيره 500 حبه تقريبا مكس كاكاو وتوفي و يكوووووووون لذييييييييييذ ويوصلني قبل تاريخ 22 تراسلني ع الخاص ..

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

> سيدات الإمارات العزيزات..
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي طلب .. إذا كان متوفر عند إحدى التاجرات نافورة شوكولاته chocolate fountain الرجاء الرد عليه..


وانا بعد

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

*هلا خواااااااااااااتي

منو تقدر توفر لي حاجز الحشرات اللي يستخدم للابوااااااااااااااب ضروووووووري

بالتوفيج خوااااااااتي*

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا المشد الاندونيسي 3 حبات

----------


## أم الجميع

مرحبا

بنات منو يعرف او يقدر ياخذلي قطع الدانتيل إللي شرات الشراشف مال أول أممم الفكتوريه ماعرف شو أسمهن بالضبط
لأني أبغي منهم كميه وغالبا يكونو بيض وماعرف إذا لون ثاني 

حد يعرف من وين

شكرا

----------


## _شيخة البنات_

منو من البنات اتميج عرايس و شغلها حلو ابى اشوف صور من شغلها من من الجرايد و المجلات

----------


## سهاري2009

بنات ابا مانيكان بدون راس وبسعر حلو واللي تعرف وين ينباع اتخبرني

----------


## نبعة الريحان

السلام عليكم
بغيت حد يطبع لي بزنس كارد انا عندي التصميم بس محتاجه طباعه العدد 100 بطاقه وانشالله عقب فتره اطلب اكثر
وابا دفتر فواتير وااااحد فقط ايضا فيه الشعار وبياناتي
ومحتاجه حد يطبع على شرايط ساتان

يلا شدوا الهمه وكل وحده تراويني اللي عندها

----------


## بنت العين 55

ابا حد يفصل فساتين للبنات 

مش مال اعراس لا حق الطلعات يعني سمبل

----------


## سوسو77

حبيباتي تاجرات الملابس .. أبغى تنورة شيفون طويلة وكلوووووش نقشة النمر .. رجاء اللي عندها ترسلي الصور والأسعار على الخاص

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ابغي رابط التاجره ام غيث اللي تبيع لانجري

تعاملت معاها قبل كذا مره ومسحت رسايلها بالغلط  :Frown:

----------


## فوآغي

بناات بغيت 

سكيت حق التزلج

نفس هاذا





اللي عندها تخبرني بلييز

----------


## يا رب لك م

بغيت تيجان أو اطوااق ساده خامه ممتازه تمسك الشعر زين زين بالجمــله 

وبعد بغيت شباصات التك تك ساده بالجمــله بعد اباها خامة ممتازة 

 :Smile:

----------


## sounya

بنات من تقدر توفر لي هالقميص

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

> هلا خواتي 
> 
> من التاجرات إلي تبيع شنط ماركة بربري جديده واصليه ممكن اطرش لي الصور


بلييييز خواتي ردن علي إذا تعرفن

وعندي طلب ثاني وهو السشوار إلي يشتغل بالبطاريات

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ادور بوك رجالي 
وياريت يكون ماركه لويس فيتون

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

*مطلوب قطع قطن 

والسعر من 35 الى 50 درهم*

----------


## أورااال

أبى كريم أساس "تغطية" للجسم

يغطي عيوب الجسم والبقع الداكنه

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

مرحبا منو عندها ساعات ماركه جيفنشي رجاليه

----------


## mãŵÅžÍ

آبــــــى الاسوار الي مسوايه يدويا كانت منتشره في المنتدى الحين مالها حس =(

----------


## umkhalifah 7

*نافورة العصير لو سمحتوا ..*

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

صابون غار + لب مصري او يمني .. بلييز الطلبين مع بعض !!

----------


## هكذا اذن2

حجزت بضاعه من برع الدوله عباره عن ملابس من موقع بس طالبين حساب paypal 
وانا ما عندي فيزا او كردت كارد
منو تقدر تطلبلي اياهم بدفعلها عمولتها بشرط الامانه انها ما تشتري اي شي من الموقع وتبيعه بالمنتدى لاني ببيع البضاعه بالمنتدى..

----------


## أم شهد2010

أبي توقيع حلو وراقي متحرك

----------


## دهن_العود

حبيباتي منوه من التاجرات اللي اتبيع الكورسيه الكامل اللي ايشد الجسم اللي بحمالات
عارضتنه في توقيعها 

ملبستنه مانيكان


بليز اللي تعرفها اطرشلي رابطها عالخااااااااااااااااااااااااص شروري

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم اريد فراش او شراشف للمعاريس او الليلة العرس حلو وفخم بس مابغالي

----------


## ام سلامة..

أبا وحدة توفرلي تيجان شرات تيجان خالتي قماشة..
ضروري عندي عرس

----------


## أم حـنـيـن

السلام عليكم




بغيت من تاجرات المنتدى اللي يستوردون من الصين.. ممكن تخبروني بمكتب عربي بالصين يساعدني بالطلب من موقع.. 


اللي تعرف لا تبخل علي...

----------


## مناكير فوشية

ابغي غراش عطور الي يعطونج فيهن السامبل في المحلات 
الصغااار

ابغي كمية
بليز الي تقدر اتوفره لي لا تبخل لو من الصين

----------


## شمس الامارااات

شنطة بيضا
ستايلها يديد
مب شرط ماركه

السعر يكون مناسب ^^

----------


## دهن_العود

> حبيباتي منوه من التاجرات اللي اتبيع الكورسيه الكامل اللي ايشد الجسم اللي بحمالات
> عارضتنه في توقيعها 
> 
> ملبستنه مانيكان
> 
> 
> بليز اللي تعرفها اطرشلي رابطها عالخااااااااااااااااااااااااص شروري

----------


## أم اليازية1

منوو التاجره اللي تبيع جهاز مراقبة الطفل

فيه كاميرا

أظن تييبه من امريكا 

ضرووووووووووري

----------


## حرمه يديده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته..
> 
> 
> ممكن حد يساعدني وين الاقي الماكينه مال الشعر(الحف) الي شرات القلم ،،
> 
> 
> بليز ردوا علي





> اريد كفرات لشخصين نوعية ممتازة
> 
> وتكون مخيوطة مع الحشو مب تلبيس...





> تاجرات اللانجري
> 
> بلييييييييييز ظروري أريد لانجري حلو وراقي ،، أتمنى ترسلن الصور ع الخاص بليييييييز 
> 
> أتريا تاجرات الانجري


مثل طلبات الاخوات بس بالنسبه للانجري ابيه للقياسات الكبيييييييييييييييره ..

و بعد عباااة اعراس فخمه و تكون فري سايز بسعر ما يزيد على 500 درهم

----------


## عالية الغالية

> يا تاجرااات ضرووووووري منو تعرف التاجره اللي توصل الورد لاي مكااان مع كيك وهدايا 
> 
> بليز اللي تعرفها اطرش لي رابط ملفها 
> 
> 
> ضرووووووووري

----------


## عيون خالد

*هلا بغيت صابونه أو حجر سفيد آب باخذ كميه للرد على الخاااااااص*

----------


## الامل موجود

بغيت خواتم و اساور ماركات و الي عندها تراسلني بسررررررررررعه
و بعد سلاسل

----------


## دلوعة1

> تااااااااجراات المنتدى
> 
> بلييييز من زماااااااااااااااان شفت سيشوار مع تاجره يشتغل بالبطاريه 
> 
> بلييييز اللي تقدر توفر لي ياه او حتى جهاز تمليس الشعر بشرط يشتغل بالبطااااريه بكون لها شااااااكره من كل قلبي 
> 
> ويكوون ذو جوده عاليه

----------


## ام سيفوه1

منو التاجرة لتسوي التوقيع ضرورييييييييييي
محتاجة توقيع فنان .

----------


## مياااار

منو التاجره اللي تبيع شنط ماركات اصليه باسعار مناسبه

----------


## سوارة

بنات ابي التاجرة اللي تبيع شبابيص واطواق لليهال بلييييز

----------


## المركيزه

هلا وغلا 
لو سمحتو اريد علب البلاستيك صغيرة الحجم للسويت وباشكال مختلفة

----------


## الهن2008وف

الغاليات بغيت توبات تيشيرتات وقمصان طويلةمع بناطلين وملابس للاولاد

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ابواب لويس فيتون

----------


## cup cake ..~

خواتي منو من التاجرات تبيع مكياج ماركة e.l.f
بلييز تراسلني ضرووري..

----------


## :شجون الليل:

جهاز مساج للقدم


شرات هذا

----------


## دهن_العود

> حبيباتي منوه من التاجرات اللي اتبيع الكورسيه الكامل اللي ايشد الجسم اللي بحمالات
> عارضتنه في توقيعها 
> 
> ملبستنه مانيكان
> 
> 
> بليز اللي تعرفها اطرشلي رابطها عالخااااااااااااااااااااااااص شروري


 
بليز بنات اللي تعرفها اطرشلي الرابط

ما ابغي النص

ابغي اللي بحمالات بدون صدريه

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

خواتي منوه التاجره اللي توفر ساعات من امريكا....

انا هب متاكده من اسمها

----------


## فن القفطان

> منوو التاجره اللي تبيع جهاز مراقبة الطفل
> 
> فيه كاميرا
> 
> أظن تييبه من امريكا 
> 
> ضرووووووووووري


انا بعد ابى

----------


## مناير108

خواتي بغيت اعرف التاجرات اللي يبيعون القمصان الطويله الكويتية او غيرها لاني محتاجه للسفر او اذا في تاجرات في راك او اي اماره ثانيه برع المنتدى ياريت احصل رقمهم

----------


## جالكسي 58

خواتي بغيت شيل للعيد كشخه + ونعال قياسي 40 ....................... دخيلكم ساعدوني

----------


## دبويه2007

:Salam Allah: 



بغيت جلابيات مغربية للبنات في عمر 8 - 10 سنين .

----------


## Gorgey

حابة اطلب من موقع من لندن و امريكا 

الي يطلبن من النت ببليز راسلوني ضروري

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي،،،
إذا ممكن من اخواتي التاجرات توفرون لي ها 3 طلبات وهي:

1. سشوار يشتغل ببطاريه

2.مانيكان لعرض الفساتين

3.شنطة مكياج تكون فخمة بس مب من الألمنيوم يعني ملونه وحلوه ومن الداخل مرتبه

----------


## البزيا

السلااام عليكم ..


بنات بليــــــــز منو التاجره اللي تبيع دريسات استرتش طويله 

ومشكوووريـــــــــــن ^^

----------


## DOODA

مكياج ماك

----------


## pinki11

ادور زيت 

عصآرة عشبة النرويج

----------


## أحلى ملك

استيكرات الجدران طلبت من تاجرة وابى اطلب مجموعة ثانية 

بس هى للاسف ما عندها

----------


## أم حمزة2

السلام عليكم 

منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي منظم الإكسسوارات و النعول و الشنط و الملابس الداخلية ؟؟ و بعد أبا علاقة الملابس اللي تشيل أكثر من لبس 
















رجاء راسليني عالخاص

----------


## حنان الدنيا 9

بنات مين توفري العلب البلاستك مال السويتات الشفافه والحجم وسط؟

----------


## جسر التواصل

انا ابغي اللي يبيعون اكمام لتحت العباه 
ابا النوع اللي يكون تور مطاط و مشيّـر 
بليييييز ضروري

----------


## جسر التواصل

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي منظم الإكسسوارات و النعول و الشنط و الملابس الداخلية ؟؟ و بعد أبا علاقة الملابس اللي تشيل أكثر من لبس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ابا هالشي بعد ضروري

----------


## أم الجميع

منو يقدر يسويلي قطعة كروشيه قياس القطعه العادي 17 وااار

----------


## Miss Jo0ouri

من تقدر توفرلي خلطات الجبن وهالسوالف ..شرات اللي تبيعهن الحرمه اللي يسمونها أم كنتاكي اللي في أبوظبي شي جيه ..

----------


## غرشوبة الشارجة

السلام عليكم 

شحااالكن عساااكن بخير

بغيت أرقام حريم يسون حلويات أعراس , بغيت أشيا غريبة و حلوة وياليييييييييييييت من راك لان العرس في راك ف أسهل لنا انييب الحلويات 

بليييييييييييييز أتريا بسرعة لان العرس الاسبوع الياي وما شي وقت 

وياليت اتكون عندكم صور للحلويات .. جي بيكون اسهل لي الاختيار 

مشكوووووورين و السموحة

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

رقم دو مميز بسعر مناسب

----------


## دار الحي

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي منظم الإكسسوارات و النعول و الشنط و الملابس الداخلية ؟؟ و بعد أبا علاقة الملابس اللي تشيل أكثر من لبس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا بعد ابا

----------


## دار الحي

منو تقدر اتوفر لي سيديات ايمان السيد لتعليم المكياج 
ضروري

----------


## شمس الامارااات

منو التاجره الي عندها الشمعه الي اتي على شكل ورده وعلى طرف على ورقه اتكون فيه شمعه صغيره
والشمعه اتدوووور

ما عرفت اشرح اكثر
المهم ابي من ها الشمعه ^^

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت ستيانات يشلن عدل + اندر وير 
وسعرهن حلو وزينااااااااااااات 
منو من التاجرات توفر ملابس داخليه ؟؟

----------


## عائـشة

اكياس الفراولة 

لون اسود بني احمر وردي

----------


## غلا F

الغاليات ابا فستان اسود واذا شئ استرتش ساده بعد اسود يكون احسن
او 
فستان سلفر بسيط وناعم

انا قياسي اكس سمول واحيانا سمول 
وبصراحه ما عندي ميزانيه فالسعر ف حدود 500 دهم 

وياليت حد منكن يساعدني ضروري حتى لو افصل الفستان الاسترتش

----------


## بنت الاقصى

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي منظم الإكسسوارات و النعول و الشنط و الملابس الداخلية ؟؟ و بعد أبا علاقة الملابس اللي تشيل أكثر من لبس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وانا كمااان

----------


## ميميتو 22

أبغي أطقم دلال ... شي مميـز و رآقــي ~

----------


## سمسانه

خواتي أبغي سيديات للقرآن الكريم بصوت الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس أو صلاح بو خاطر
بس يكون القرآن الكريم كاااامل
يزاكن الله خيير ضروري اباه

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

خواتي ... منو من التاجرات الي يبيعون او يفصلون مدسااات للبيبي.. بغيت شي راااقي ؟؟؟؟

و بعد بغيت أسأل عن تاجره نااااااااااسيه أسمها .. من زماااان كانت عارضه جلابيات دانتيل للبنوتات الصغار يعني لعمر 2 و 4 سنوات و فوووووق .... و كانت الجلابيات فخمــــــــــــــــــه و رااااااااااااااااااااقيه ... و اتفصل حسب القياس ...
أذا تعرفون اسمهااا يااااااااااريت أتخبرووووووووني ... لاني من متى احاول اذكر اسمها بس ناسيه والله ...

بنتظااااار ردكم....^_^

----------


## Qayedi

ابا لامجري فيكتوريا سكرت او نعومي 
و بعد بغييت بجايم من التاجرات اللي يتاجرن في بجايم فيكتوريا سكرت او نعومي و ياريت البجايم ويا السلبر


ضروووووووووري الغاليات

----------


## فجر الإمارات

> خواتي ... منو من التاجرات الي يبيعون او يفصلون مدسااات للبيبي.. بغيت شي راااقي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> و *بعد بغيت أسأل عن تاجره نااااااااااسيه أسمها .. من زماااان كانت عارضه جلابيات دانتيل للبنوتات الصغار يعني لعمر 2 و 4 سنوات و فوووووق .... و كانت الجلابيات فخمــــــــــــــــــه و رااااااااااااااااااااقيه ... و اتفصل حسب القياس ...*
> *أذا تعرفون اسمهااا يااااااااااريت أتخبرووووووووني ... لاني من متى احاول اذكر اسمها بس ناسيه والله ...*
> 
> بنتظااااار ردكم....^_^


*أنا بعد أبا دانتيلات بنوتية حلوة!*

----------


## pinky pearl

انا ابى الجلابية المصرية الى تكون مخططه وماسكه على الجسم ومفتوحه من الجنبين 

وابى الجلابيات المصرية الحرير الى يلبسنها الممثلات المصريات

----------


## نبر ون

التاجرة اللي تحجز باكج للسفر ياريت تتواصل معاي 

او اللي تعرف رابط موضوعها اطرشه لي عالخاااااص


باسرع وقت

----------


## غــلاوي

ابغي التاجره اللي تسوي كب كيك توزيعات هيلو كيتي مع الكيكه 

بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

هدايا رجاليه راقيه

----------


## ملاك 2020

بغيت قطع قطن وقطع حرير مع قطن باسرع وقت 
وشكرا

----------


## الإمارات

منو التاجره اللي تطبع أوتكتب على الورد

----------


## نعيمية دلع

هلا


ابي حجر السفييييييييييد اب ووو منظم الاندر وير ضرووووري

----------


## eman987

مرحبا. بغيت تاجرة عندها عبي جاهزه وجلابيات. ياليت الي عندها ترسلي الصور.

----------


## The Dream

منوو يقدر يوفر لي هذاا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## azoma

شفت تاجره تبيع فساتين كروشيه للأطفال.. ابا 

وابا منظم الاندرويرز و البررا بعد

----------


## ملاك 2020

سلام عليكم بغيت وحدة من التاجرات اللى يفصلن موديلات جلابيةالفراشة فية وحدة تفصلهم من التاجرات بس للاسف نسيت اسمها وبعد بغييت وحدة اذ بعد تفصل موديل للشفوون او حتى جاهز يالييت تراسلنى ومشكووورات

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ادور نعله ومسابيح راقيه (اكيد رجاليه)

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ادور ابواااااك لويس فيتو رجاااااليه

----------


## وردة 2009

ابي عصير فيمتو القديم الي بقمع ابيض

----------


## ليل الصحاري

ادور شبكة الشعر الغليظه اللي فيها خيوط طالعه نفس الشعر اللي لونها اسود

و ادور الكليب الفرنسي للشعر


بلييييييييييز اللي تقدر توفره تراسلني

----------


## دار الحي

> منو تقدر اتوفر لي سيديات ايمان السيد لتعليم المكياج 
> ضروري

----------


## bissanza

> بنات من تقدر توفر لي هالقميص





> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بغيت من تاجرات المنتدى اللي يستوردون من الصين.. ممكن تخبروني بمكتب عربي بالصين يساعدني بالطلب من موقع.. 
> 
> 
> اللي تعرف لا تبخل علي...




*وانا كمان نفس الطلبين اللي بيعرف يراسلني ع الخااااااااااااااااااااص *---------**

----------


## عيون خالد

السلام عليكم 
بغيت قشر القهوه إذا أحد من التاجرات تبيعه 
التواصل على الخاااااص

----------


## *فرااااشة*

اريد التاجره

اللي اتوفر الاغراض من فيكتوريا سكرت
ضرووووووووووووووووررررري

----------


## العروس N

بغيت بسكوت او كب كيك او سويتات وموالح .. 

يعني اشياء يديده ومبتكرة 

عاجل للولادة

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

رقم دو مميز بسعر مميز

----------


## ضحوك الفجر

أبغي هالاسبوع يوصلني كريم لتبيض المناطق الحساسه ..
ويكون مضمون ومجرب ..

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

جلابيات البيت الاندونيسيه الي على 10 و15 القطن الخفااااف

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

ابا فستان ماركه اصليه بنااااااات

----------


## سوارة

بلييييييييييييز منو من التاجرات بتسويلي نفسه ابا طوووق + سويره + عقد للرقبه نفس الديزان من الكروووشيه .. ابااااااهن باللون الاصفر 

بس الفنيوكه ما اريدها ابا بدالها ورده من الكروشيه 

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## سوارة

> بغيت ستيانات يشلن عدل + اندر وير 
> وسعرهن حلو وزينااااااااااااات 
> منو من التاجرات توفر ملابس داخليه ؟؟



انا بعد ابا

----------


## al3yon121

بغيت تاجرة تطلب لي من موقع امازون ضرررروي

----------


## أم العرسان

السلام عليكم 
انا ادور على المدخنه اللي نحطي الملابس فوقها والمدخن تحت حتى ندخن الملابس كانت وحده عارضتنهم بس مب المداخن القديمه لأ كانت شكل يديد وعصري ياريت تساعدوني في هاالموضوع

----------


## هجير الشمس

هلا خواتي التاجرات والعضوات ابي منكم

عدسات بس تكون بلون واحد يعني مب لونين في بعض مع محلولهم واهم شئ ما تسوي حساسيه بعيوني لان عيني شرار من اي شئ تدمع وجربت انواع وايد من العدسات وما تحملتهم فابي شئ مضمون الله يخليكم

وابي اي منتج طبي ينفخ الخدود ما ابي خلطات وهالسوالف ابي شئ طبي

واكرر طلبي ابي مسلسلات كوريه مترجمه للعربي 

والله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ادور طقم الفراشي مال الميكب

----------


## وصووفه

امنوه من التاجرات تقدر اتفصلي عباه حلوه وفخمه وادخل شرايط بربري او اي شي المهم ايكون بربري ابغيها بقصات حلوه ابلللللييييز يالتاجرات ابغيها للعيد

----------


## الساهيه

> امنوه من التاجرات تقدر اتفصلي عباه حلوه وفخمه وادخل شرايط بربري او اي شي المهم ايكون بربري ابغيها بقصات حلوه ابلللللييييز يالتاجرات ابغيها للعيد


نفس الطلب و ابغي عبي سااااااادة بقصاات غريبه...ياليت تاجرات العبي يراسلوني ويحطون روابط مواضيعهم عشان اختار..و الاسعار ماتزيد عن 400 درهم

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

منوه التاجره اللي تقدر اتوفرلي كواية البخار للســـفر بليييييييييز في أسرع وقت ....

----------


## ام عزوزي

ادور على سجادات الجيب الماركة

----------


## برق لامع 2

منوة تعرف اسم التاجرة اللي تبيع هالفساتين

----------


## قاهرة القلوب

هلا ومرحبا

بغيت وحدة من البنات اللي تفصل فساتين مع الاكسسورات وهي اللي تشتري القطعة وكل شي بلييييز بنات ضروري ابغي حق عرس اختي اخر 7

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> السلام عليكم 
> انا ادور على المدخنه اللي نحطي الملابس فوقها والمدخن تحت حتى ندخن الملابس كانت وحده عارضتنهم بس مب المداخن القديمه لأ كانت شكل يديد وعصري ياريت تساعدوني في هاالموضوع


أنا أبغي منها إذا حصلتي خبريني الغاليه

----------


## عروس~ظبيـانيه

بنات بليز منو التاجره الي تقدر توفرلي
كراتين من ورق مقوى او علب جي المهم احط كرت العرس فيهم؟؟

لان كرت عرسي صغير وماشي وقت انغيره ((اخترب علينا ماشي وقت انغغيره))
ابا اشتري 100 علبه او كرتون جي احط الكروت بداخلهم

منو تروم توفرلي بليزززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

التاجره أم مريم مندوبة الاخت متميزة كول للأعشاب الهنديه بليييز ابيها ضروري

----------


## نبر ون

بغيت سوع ماركات باللون الاسود والبني بس ما يزيد سعرها عن ال1000 درهم طبعا يداد ومابا مستعمل

----------


## وصووفه

امنوه من التاجرات تقدراتفصلي عباه حلوه وفخمه وادخل شرايط بربري اواي شي المهم ايكون بربري ابغيها بقصات حلوه ابلييييز ياتاجرات العبي ابغيها للعيد

----------


## ذربه المعاني

خواااتي الغاليات أرجو منكم المسااااعده ..

أنا من فتره شفت عضوه تطبع عالشرايط .. يعني تكتب أي شيء أنا أبغيه على الشريطه و تنفع حق ربط الهدايا .. أنا محتاجتنه ظروووري لأن عندي مناسبه قريبه فأرجو اللي تعرف منو هي العضوه ما تبخل علي .. 

و يزاكن ألف خير ..

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

مرحبااا خواتي 

انا بغيت التاجرات السعوديات يراسلوني على الخاص لان ربيعتي تبا شي من احد مولات جده

----------


## The Dream

أبغي شباصااات بنااات للبنوووتات واباهن حلوااات وفي حركااااات ..

----------


## The Dream

> منوو يقدر يوفر لي هذاا ؟؟؟؟؟؟



ابااااه

----------


## غصون الود

خاوتي انا ادور ساعه لمبرغيني مش متوافره في محلات الدوله يقولون خلصت 

اللي تقدر توفرلي اياها تتواصل وياي ع الخاص عشان اطرشلها الصوره 

يارب

----------


## London10

هلا اخواتي::

من تقدر توفر لي دشاديش خليجيه ولادي عمره 9 اشهر الى سنه..
او حتى بالصور تكون موديلات كشخه بتصميم رائع...فيها حركات القحفيه او الغتره ...

وشكرا

----------


## ملاك 2020

عندى قطع شيفوون وابا افصلهن موديلات وفية وحدة من التاجرات اتواصلت وياى وانشاء اللة لى تعامل وياها بغييت افكار اكثر ياليت التاجرات يتواصلن وياى

----------


## Dr.Reem2

السلام عليكم
بغيت توزيعات بمناسبه التخرج 
انتظر رسايلكم على الخاص

----------


## :شجون الليل:

*جهاز مساج للقدم*

----------


## ام حمد123

منو تاكدر 
اطرشياي 
جلابيات بدانتيل 
جزاكم الله كل 
خير

----------


## ليل الصحاري

اريد جسم منيكااان فيه يدين لو كامل افضل

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> السلام عليكم 
> بغيت قشر القهوه إذا أحد من التاجرات تبيعه 
> التواصل على الخاااااص


انا بعد اباه

----------


## vip^_^

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> شحااالكن عساااكن بخير
> 
> بغيت أرقام حريم يسون حلويات أعراس , بغيت أشيا غريبة و حلوة وياليييييييييييييت يكون في توصيل للمنطقة الشرقية 
> 
> بليييييييييييييز 
> 
> وياليت اتكون عندكم صور للحلويات .. جي بيكون اسهل لي الاختيار 
> ...

----------


## الوحداويه83

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاااته
بنااات ابي كفرات نوكيا e72
بجميع الالوان من تقدر توفر لي 
ترد علي بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## عن الصدعه

بغيت حد يقدر يشتري لي غرش للعطور نفس اللي يستعملنها تاجرات العطور وغرش الدخون بعد .. بس ابا بسعر الجملله 

بنات دبي ساعدووني

----------


## أم ود!د

مره اشتريت من عند تاجره 
شنطة فيها 18 فرشاة مكياج ب35 درهم

وابغي اخذ كميه 

اللي تقدر اتوفر لي بهالسعر حياها

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا اطوااق ساااده للشعر والنوعية اباها تكووون اوكييه يعني يرفعن الشعر اوكييه وبسعر الجمله لو ما عليكن امااره

----------


## m_4ever

بليييييييييييييييز ابا توزيعات(لبيبي بنت)
ويكون شي مميز

----------


## مناكير فوشية

التاجرة همسة و لمسة راسليني للضرورة  :Smile:

----------


## أم مايــــد

ارد احط طلبي ..


اللي عندها خامة فستان فكتور ي يكون عليهاا رسم #
تتواصل ويايه

----------


## بنت الغربيه

هلا حبيباتي منو تقدر توفر لي اكسسوارات زرقا نيلي 

يعني شغاب واساور وخاتم فري سايز بسسس ايكوون راااقي 

بليييز اباه الاسبوع الياي عندي

----------


## +Diamond+

مراحب خواتي منو عندها مـدس الـبشـت الـشيـوخـي الماسي 

بشرط يديد

----------


## ورده نرجس

> بغيت ستيانات يشلن عدل + اندر وير 
> وسعرهن حلو وزينااااااااااااات 
> منو من التاجرات توفر ملابس داخليه ؟؟

----------


## أورااال

بغيت كريم أساس للجسم

----------


## مناكير فوشية

> ارد احط طلبي ..
> 
> 
> اللي عندها خامة فستان فكتور ي يكون عليهاا رسم #
> تتواصل ويايه


انا بعد ابا  :Smile:  .. ابا اكثر من موديل ^^

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم اريد العاب بلي مارت كيف اعرف اسعارهم

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

_خوااااااااااااااااتي التاجراااااااااااااااااات اباااااااااااا كوااااااااااااية البخااااااااار للســـــــــــــــــــفر ضروووووووري 
ما عليكن أمــــــــــــــــــــر_

----------


## rose_dxb

ابا بجامات صيفيه ... مب قطن و الا تكون قصيره و غيرها لالا 

ابا قطع خفييفة مثل قطع الجلابيات الصيفه الشربت و السواري و غيرهن .... 

نص كم و بنطلووون .... الي عندها طلبي فقط هيه الي تراسلني .. مابا وحده تقولي قطن و خفيف لالا ابا هالنوع من القماش

----------


## glbe

التاجره اللي تبيع اداة نزع الشعر اللي لونها وردي 

من برع البلاد اتييبها ياليت تراسلني

----------


## ^تـوتـه^

اللي عندها اطقم الصلاه(سجاده +الشيله) ترسلي ع الخاااص

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

ارقام دو حلوه بأسرع وقت

----------


## أورااال

ابى كريم أساس للجسم

وشنطة مناسبات ونعال فلات بلون ذهبي

----------


## ✿Ҩі®łіѕh】

هلــآ حبّـوبآت 
حـد فيكـم يعرف اسم التـآجرة اللـي تبيع 
حجرة الحمام المغربي 
بليـز اللي تعرف تراسـلنـي

----------


## نبض القلم

بغيت صابونة الكركم والنيل

منو عنده

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات ابغي ماكينه براون للحلاقه مب النزع
وبسعر اووكي .. تقريبا لو بحصلها 200

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

> منوو يقدر يوفر لي هذاا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا بعد ابغي مثل طلبها

----------


## المحيربية

*هديـــة للصداقـــــة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*خواتي الغاليات شحالكن عساكن بخير* 

*خواتي بغيت مساعدتكن إذا ما عليكن أمر أبغى شي هدية أو شي مميز للصداقة لأنه ربيعة اختي تبغا تهدي شي مميز للصداقة حق اختي وربيعتها وتفاجأهم فيها فإذا عندكن أفكار خواتي أو حد عندها أوتبيع أشياء مميزة تنهدى لصديقتين أكون له شاكرة أنتظركن خواتي ع الخاص*

----------


## دبدوووبه عسل

سلام عليكم 
عيزت ادور التاجر اللي طارحه شنط للبيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شنط حلوه كانت مسويه تخفيض علي بضاعتها وينج راسليني بالخاص؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلبي حزيين

هلا حبوبات
مممم ياتاجرات ادور عدسات ملونه للعين من ماركة باربي الكورية اللي تعطي لون واضح وحدوده اسود يعني عدسات باربي اللي تكبر العيون
احيدني شفته وي ح
بس ماذكرها منو؟؟
اللي عندها تخبرني وبشوف اللي عندها
والسموحة

----------


## zenar

مطلوب عربة اطفال ماركة capella ... لانها خلصت من بيبي شوب 
لون احمر 
جديدة

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بغيت العب زوجيه وتوصيل سررريييييييع

----------


## zenar

خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك

لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه

والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150



وشكرا ^_^

----------


## moonuae

هلاااا خواتي عندي صوره منز واريد وحده تسويلي اياه تصممه

----------


## بنت الدار2

أقول لو سمحتوا فيه حد يقدر يوفرلي جهاز نونو لإزالة الشعر عن طريق المندوب سلم واستلم 

وأرجو أنكم ما تخيبون ظني فيكم

----------


## لحظة صمت!!

السلام عليكم خواتي 
فيه وحده اظني اتسوي اكمام إلي تنلبس تحت العبايه 
وكانت واايد فخمه ...
بس ضاع عني الموضوع فياليت إلي تعرفها تراسلني

----------


## Symmetrical

أدور عن عبي مميزة للدوامات والمناسبات والطلعات

----------


## بعثرني×غلآك

*بغييت ( جهــــأز الكيمـــــــــــي)* 

ممكن توفرووووووونه لي ضروري .. بأقرب فرصه + تخبروني عن السعر



الله يوفقكم و يزيد البركه فـ تجآرتكم .. بإنتظار ردكم على أحر من الجمـر

جزاكم الله خير ..

----------


## جنون راك

بغيت طاولة لابتوب ،،
بس ياليت مع الصورة والسعر ،،

----------


## أم ود!د

مره اشتريت من عند تاجره 
شنطة فيها 18 فرشاة مكياج ب35 درهم

وابغي اخذ كميه 

اللي تقدر اتوفر لي بهالسعر حياها

----------


## om_ali001

لو سمحتو من ممكن توفرلي سبري الشعر اللي لونه اسود 

يعني سبري ترشينه على الشعر بعد مايكون ممشط عدل عشان يخفي الشعر الابيض بشكل مؤقت وبعدين لما تخلص 

السهرة تغسلين شعرج بالماي والشامبو وتروح الصبغة

ارجوكم اذا وحدة من الخوات تعرف عنه اوعندها مكان يبيعونه تبلغني 

لاني عندي حفلة خبروني عنها فجاة ومافي وقت اروح اصبغ شعري فابي شئ مؤقت
ممكن تراسلوني على الخاص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> السلام عليكم خواتي 
> فيه وحده اظني اتسوي اكمام إلي تنلبس تحت العبايه 
> وكانت واايد فخمه ...
> بس ضاع عني الموضوع فياليت إلي تعرفها تراسلني


وانا بعد ابا . . اللي تعرف اطرشلي الرابط . .

----------


## rose_dxb

> ابا بجامات صيفيه ... مب قطن و الا تكون قصيره و غيرها لالا 
> 
> ابا قطع خفييفة مثل قطع الجلابيات الصيفه الشربت و السواري و غيرهن .... 
> 
> نص كم و بنطلووون .... الي عندها طلبي فقط هيه الي تراسلني .. مابا وحده تقولي قطن و خفيف لالا ابا هالنوع من القماش

----------


## منى الروحm

هلا حبوبات امنو يقدر يوفر رش برونزي للجسم او كريم يعني مؤقت 
وابي بشت ياهل عمره سنه

----------


## امونة2006

السلام عليكم بنات الي تعرف التاجرة الي تسوي شرايط عليها اسامي المواليد تخبرني باسرع وقت بليز

----------


## بنت الدار2

منو يبيع في المنتدى كريم السعد الأصلي لتخفيف نمو الشعر

----------


## كلي هيبه

> السلاام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاااته...
> 
> يا تاجراااااااااات..
> منو تقدر توفر لي هااي المرضعه و بسعر حلووو...
> 
> 
> 
> بلييييييييييييييييييييييز وفرولي إياهااا..
> ويزاكن الله خييييييير..

----------


## أم نهيـــــان

لو سمحتوووووو


توزيعات تخرج

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ضروووووووووري 
ضضوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووري 
ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري يا أخواتي 
أبا التاجرة اللي تطبع على الشرايط الساتان 
الشرايط اللي تنربط على البوكسات 

مضيعة موضوعها 

بلييييز اللي تعرفها ترسل لي رسالة على الخاص 

ضروووووووري

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكم في حد يبيع ساعات الماس

----------


## {الملكـــة}

*مرحبااا تاجرات

بغيت توزيعات عرس عطور او دخون اوشي ثاني غير الحلاوة..~

أبا التاجرة اللي تطبع على الشرايط تراسلني ..~

والسموحة...*

----------


## ام شوااخ

طويلات العممممر 


منو تقدر توفر شنط شانيل كلاسيك ألوان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ^تـوتـه^

السلام عليكم .... بغيت (( كب كيك ))

نسيت اسم التاجره اللي تسويه اللي يكون ملون .... ((( ضروووري )))

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا ..


بغيت جلابيه برتقاليه بقصات وحركاااات ... 


ما يتعدي السعر 300 .. واتكون يديده هب ملبوسه..

----------


## لحظة صمت!!

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لحظة صمت!! 
> السلام عليكم خواتي 
> فيه وحده اظني اتسوي اكمام إلي تنلبس تحت العبايه 
> وكانت واايد فخمه ...
> بس ضاع عني الموضوع فياليت إلي تعرفها تراسلني

----------


## ايشوووت

السلام عليكم خواتي ,,
بغيت استفسر عن مكان يبيعون فيه فنر (فانوس) صغير ولا متوسط او كبير مب مهم , المهم فنر ؟
فيا ريت اتفيدووووووووني ؟؟!

----------


## فجر الإمارات

> السلام عليكم 
> انا ادور على المدخنه اللي نحطي الملابس فوقها والمدخن تحت حتى ندخن الملابس كانت وحده عارضتنهم بس مب المداخن القديمه لأ كانت شكل يديد وعصري ياريت تساعدوني في هاالموضوع


وأنا بعد !!!

----------


## همس الصحارى

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع شيل صفوه ماركتة ابو خيل على 25

----------


## البنفسج((1))

هلا والله منو من التاجرات اتبيع شنط السفر عبارة طقم بو اربع حبات ما اذكر النك

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

هلـااااااااا تاجرااااتنـاا

بغـيت قلم الاذكااااااااااااااااااااااااار بس يكون سلم واستلم ~

----------


## Galb dxb

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلالالالام عليييييكم


مرحبا خواتي

انا شاهدة موضوع عن شغابات ( حلق ) علي 10 دراهم

و ضيعت الموضوع اذا فيه وحده منكم شاهدة الموضوع

او تعرف اسم العضوه ياليت تقول لي 

و شغابات متوسطات و حلوات

----------


## أورااال

أبى شيله ساده صفوه ذهبيه

وكريم أساس للجسم

----------


## هلاك

السلام عليكم

بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع اساور دلع ماعرف نكها

----------


## دبلوماسيه.

مرحبا 

من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان شفت عضوه تبيع استيكارات حنا 

ابغي وحده توفرلي استيكارات حنا ...

----------


## om yaser

خواتي التاجرات بغيت طاولة كمبيوتر شرات اللي بالصورة وما أبا أي نوع ثاني
ضروووووووووري يكون فيها مراوح اثنين شرات اللي بالصورة
أنا شفتها بموقع على النت بـ 40$ يعني 160 درهم بس .. بليز ما تزيدوا كثير بالسعر

----------


## أم رمااايل

منوة من التاجرات تقدر اتوفر لي الطبشورة الاندنوسية...

----------


## حبي 123

ما اعرف ان شي تاجره تحجز تذاكر لسفر باسعار اقل من مكاتب السفر

----------


## كوين فاشن

*ابـــااا بودره سينمائيـــه .. وبالذات اللي يستخدموونها الماكييـــرات والصالونات المعرووفــه*

----------


## ايشوووت

> السلام عليكم خواتي ,,
> بغيت استفسر عن مكان يبيعون فيه فنر (فانوس) صغير ولا متوسط او كبير مب مهم , المهم فنر ؟
> فيا ريت اتفيدووووووووني ؟؟!

----------


## بنت الغربيه

االاكسسوارات الي ابيهن شرات الي ينبااعن في كليرز وال دو 

يعني مب كرستااال ويكون لونهن ازرق 

يعني شبااصه فيونكه وشغاااب بلاستيك او فخار وخاتم فه مربع او 



يعني هادي بليييز منو يقدر يوفر لي

----------


## rose_dxb

التاجرة الي تبييع اطقم العطور ... ربيعتي ادورها وانا نسييت نكها ^^ يا لييت تراسلني 
و اي وحده عندها اطقم عطور بسعر حلوو تراسلني بعد

----------


## جوسـي كوتور

ابغي شيل البيت بأشكال يديده الله يخليكم

----------


## بنت$الشيخ

ابي جلابية فراشه اومغربيه اودراعه بس مب مخور..وبحدود 300 
وتكون مقاس ميديم وطول فوق 59
وتكون التاجره من بوظبي...
عسب سلم واستلم باليد...

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي شيل بيت حلوة وباسعار معقوله
بس بدون فصوص وهالسوالف بغيتها عاديه

----------


## أحلى ملك

بنات ابى بلايز طوييييلة لين الركبة تنفع للبس علي الجينز 

في تاجرة جزاها الله خير بطرشلى صور اليوم ، وابى أشوف صور زيادة 

يلا شدوا الهمة قبل ما الراتب يطيير هههههههههههههههه

----------


## banota agner

السلام عليكم صبايا انا حابه اطلب من النت في حد يقدر يسااعدني


*ضرووووووووري*

----------


## أحلى ملك

أبى 12 حبة من كريم شيرلى المغربى بأقصى سررررعة وبأى سعر 

بسرررررررعة رجااااااااء

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي شيل للبيت حلوات وباسعار معقوله
بس بدون فصوص ودانتيل وتطريز وهالسوالف
شيل عاديه

----------


## *دخون الامارات*

*لو سمحتو بغيت سباله انثى وتكون صغيره ونظيفه ومدربه 

يلي عندها اطرشلي صورها بليزززز*

----------


## بنت الغلا

بنااااات ساااعدوني شوي طلبي شوي صعب 

ابا navigator جهاز ملاحه منو يقدر ايوفرلي اياه بسعر اوكي 

او منو تقدر اتيبلي اياه من الصيني 

بليز بنااات ضروري

----------


## مها الجنوب

مرحبا 

منو التاجرة الي تبيع بديهات بهاي نك وبدون هاي نك 

ومقاسات كبيرة

----------


## الضوء

اريد كليبز للشعر نوعية اليقاتر نفس بالي بالصورة او قريب منة

----------


## *دخون الامارات*

> *لو سمحتو بغيت سباله انثى وتكون صغيره ونظيفه ومدربه 
> 
> يلي عندها اطرشلي صورها بليزززز*

----------


## أحلى ملك

12 حبة من كريم شيرلى المغربي باسرع وقت وبأى ثمن

----------


## sugar

ابا اشتري لعبة من النت .. 

منو تقدر توفر لي اياها؟

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا المشد الاندونيسي بالجملة وبسعر حلو بسررررررررررررررعه

----------


## وصووفه

امنو تقدر اتسو يلي لبس ليلة الحنا من شيفونات المهم لون الاخضر 
السعر مايتعدى 1000درهم

----------


## الماركه شما

ضروري رافع الصدر وكريم أساس للجسم هاليومين

----------


## oum dani

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهابا ملابس للاولاد وخاصة القمصان حق عمر سنه ونص ماركة بربري بلييييييييز

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات ابغي ماكينه براون مب للنزع للحلاقه والتنعيم
بسعر معقول

ضروري الصور مع السعر ع الخاااص
بدونهم ما برد ع حد
^_^

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

ارقام دو بأسرع وقت

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا رقم خالتي قماشة ضروري

----------


## سفيرة_الاحلام

: :Salam Allah: منو التاجره اللي تبيع شيل المغنده بليز ضروري

----------


## مواليد2010

منو التاجره اللي تبيع قمصان كويتيه للسفر

----------


## بنت فلان33

ابغي شفاط الوضوء ضروووووووي

----------


## om yaser

> خواتي التاجرات بغيت طاولة كمبيوتر شرات اللي بالصورة وما أبا أي نوع ثاني
> ضروووووووووري يكون فيها مراوح اثنين شرات اللي بالصورة
> أنا شفتها بموقع على النت بـ 40$ يعني 160 درهم بس .. بليز ما تزيدوا كثير بالسعر


خواتي بغيت هالطاولة ... يا ريت اللي تقدر تجيبلي إياها تراسلني فيها مراوح لتبريد اللابتوب وألوانها حلوة

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

بناااااااااااااااااااااااات من عندها عباية أعرااااااااااااااااااااااااس راقية و نااااااعمة وشيك
مااريد فيها وايد حشرة وزحمة والوان ومااريد فيهااا فصوص او زري او فولك 

للمرة الثالثة اطلب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أم الكندي

> بناااااااااااااااااااااااات من عندها عباية أعرااااااااااااااااااااااااس راقية و نااااااعمة وشيك
> مااريد فيها وايد حشرة وزحمة والوان ومااريد فيهااا فصوص او زري او فولك 
> 
> للمرة الثالثة اطلب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أحلى ملك

12 حبة من كريم شيرلى المغربي باى سعر وباسرع وقت

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

بغيت حد يسويلى توقيع

----------


## عروس قديمه

اريد بلاك بيري مع بن كود مميز البولد 9700 او الكيرف8520 لوسمحتو اللي عنده يتواصل وياي على الخاص

----------


## روح الصمت

ابا هالتنوره اللي يلبسونها تحت الفساتين حق الضعاف فيها اسفنجه او سيليكون 
شي ثاني ابا نعاااااااال كعب عااااااااالي فضي حق عرسي

----------


## pinkprincess

السلام عليكن خواتي
بغيت نافورة الشوكلاتة من الكواليتي الزين باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## شماني الدلوعه

مرحبا لو سمحتن بغيت صياني الشيزكيك اللي تنفتح من تحت لأني شفتهم مره وماعرفت من الأخت اللي تبيعهم.....ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري بليز

----------


## بنت فلان33

بغييييييييت شفاط الوضوء ضروووووووووري

----------


## بنت العين 55

منو تقدر توفرلي ملابس من برا باسعار حلوووه 

لبنت 4 سنوات 
ولد سنه ونص

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم 

خواتي التاجرات الطباخات الماهرات من الشارقة ابغي اطلب ريوق (فطور للصبح ) كمية

----------


## سمية عبدالله

من فترة شفت وحدة تصمم علاقات ذهب بالاسم

الحينه ندور موضوعها وما لقيناه



اللي تعرفها تخبرني

----------


## دانة الغراشيب

اريد الكاميرا اللي على شكل قلم اللي تسجل صوت وصوره

----------


## هجير الشمس

> بنات ابغي ماكينه براون مب للنزع للحلاقه والتنعيم
> بسعر معقول
> 
> ضروري الصور مع السعر ع الخاااص
> بدونهم ما برد ع حد
> ^_^


انا بعد ابا نفس طلب الاخت

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

منو من التاجرات تبيع العكر الفاسي الاصلي و بكم؟؟؟

----------


## وصووفه

امنوه تقدر من التاجرات خاااصه العبي يقدر ايسوي لي ورد جورري من قطعة بربري ابغي حجم كبير وصغير

----------


## zenar

أكرر طلبي اخواتي
اللي عندهاعربة الكابيلا capella
لون احمر يفضل
من بيبي شوب تراسلني ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي سيديات اذكار الصبح والمساء واطبع عليهم الي ابغيه
الي تقدر اتوفرلي طلبي بسعر مميز اتراسلني

----------


## نبر ون

ابا سكارفات سااادة تكون دبل ساري وبلون واحد 

وابا سوع 


اللي تبيع ياريت تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## أحلى ملك

12 حبة من كريم شيرلى المغربى باسرع وقت وباى سعر

----------


## الدانه 2009

اريد الكاميرا اللي على شكل قلم اللي تسجل صوت وصوره

----------


## سارة -22

اريد بهارات بنت الطموح
اللي اتعرف يليت لو اطرشلي اللنك على الخاص

----------


## سارة -22

اريد بهارات بنت الطموح
اللي اتعرف يليت لو اطرشلي الرابط على الخاص

----------


## أم صوغة

انااا ابي شنــط جلوووة وراااقيه ..


ولو تكون ماااركاااات بعد حلووووو ...


انتظركم بلييز

----------


## ملاك 2020

سلام عليكم هذى ثالث مرة ارسل نفس الطلب بغييت وحدة تفصل مودييييلات شيفووون بليييز وييين التاجرات معقوولة ما فيى حد

----------


## السيليه

> سلام عليكم هذى ثالث مرة ارسل نفس الطلب بغييت وحدة تفصل مودييييلات شيفووون بليييز وييين التاجرات معقوولة ما فيى حد


نفس الطلب

----------


## al_alia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خواتي الغاليات اسالكم عن حنة التنعيم الي تستخدم مره وحده وتظهر نتيجتها علطول انا كنت مستخدمتنها بس للأسف ضاع عني عنوان الأخت الله يجزيها خير بس انا ما أقصد كورس العنايه للشعر الي تستخدم فيها الحنه كل اسبوع مع الزيت لأني الصراحه انا ما أحب الزيت ولا اقدر استعمل الحنه كل اسبوع احسه انه شي متعب بالنسبه لي .



اشكر كل من يحاول يساعدني في الحصول على هذه الحنه.

----------


## الحياة***

أدور السبحة الإلكترونية وكريم فيبكس ..

----------


## أم نهيـان

ريلي دخل دورة شرطة و رجع لي و هو سووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااد نااااااااااااااااصع سبة الشمس
بلييييييييييييييييييز اللي عندها خلطة تبييض مضمونة و مجربة و آمنة تطرش لي ع الخاص..
ضرووووووووووووووووري أبى خلطة بنتيجة مب أي كلام.. يعني تبييض مضمون 100%

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

منو تقدر توفرلي قطع سترج ملونه من دبي ؟؟
من سووووق الجمله ضروووووووووووري \
القطع اللي يتفصلن للعبي بس مب اسود

----------

